# :

## Danisa

() ?   , -     .      ?    , ,  .     ?     ?  ,   1-     (  ?).   2-   ?

----------

> () ?   , -     .      ?    , ,  .     ?     ?  ,   1-     (  ?).   2-   ?


 ,         .

----------

> () ?   , -     .      ?    , ,  .     ?     ?  ,   1-     (  ?).   2-   ?


http://www.fsrar.ru/Declaring/poryad...iya-deklaracii

----------


## Danisa

, **. 
 " "             .        .       : 1.  " "    (,   ( 8000.); 2.    ; 2.               (1       ).  :Wow: 
  : 11- , 12- .     ...... :Frown:

----------

> 2.               (1       ). 
>   : 11- , 12- .


     -    .

----------


## Danisa

:




28  2012           ()                   ,   ()   ,    ,                  ( ),        ,            ,    . 

 . 2             1  2012    30  2012 .

           ,           (     )      11              12

----------


## Danisa

, **, ,    -. ,  ,     ,     .      ,      . :Frown:

----------

*Danisa*,     ...

  :     ...   -       -  (. )             -    -       ?

----------


## Danisa

> *Danisa*,     ...


  :Smilie:  http://dap.itc66.ru/

----------

,           . , ,           , .. ,          ,         10 ,     ,      .        .   ""    -      ,   ,  -  ,       ,        11  12. ,               ?   ,  ,    .   ,  - ,      ?      ,      ,   -  !          ?!     , :  
       ,   .  :
1.   - . 
2.   -
3.       ,    ,       .
4.    ,          1  2012.  ..  .

http://dap.itc66.ru/

----------

1.      http://forum.fsrar.ru/index.php .    .  .        !    ,     , ,   1    30 ,   30 ,    ,   .

2.            ,     .    ,  ,      "",    "".         ,  .

3.  -  https://dap.center-inform.ru/tehpod/.../

----------

1  2     01  2011 ,             2013     . (   )
             4 .2011      25%     1 . 2012        (((((((((((

----------

01  2012 ))))))))

----------

> , ,           , .. ,          ,         10 ,     ,      .


  .
    ,   declarplus  ru

  :
3  2012         5.0.            ,         2012 . 

  : 

*     " ".
*        .
*    , ,       .
*          .    . 
*    (,  ,  ).
*      ,   ,      .
*       .
*       .
*   .
*    XML           .

----------


## GLOR

.  , , ,             .   3.1.1,   3.1.6, -     3.1.1  ,  3.1.6  .    ,       3.1.1     ,  "" 3.1.6   2 ,   ,     .   ,    4.20,     5 .    ?      ,     .    .

----------

> ,    4.20,     5 .    ?


  .       ,   4.20.     "  4.20. "    .  ,       .   .   " ",      .  .   ,        .       .
  5 ,    .   " "     .  .         .      . 
    : declarplus. ru

----------

> .
>     ,   declarplus  ru


    alcodec ru,      ,    ...

       .
      .
          .
    1       2.
    xml  .

----------

, ,    -               ?

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------

,  .  1   2 .            ?  ?   ,   .  .

----------


## GLOR

,     ( 12)  ?     ,    .   - .
 ---...     ...

----------



----------


## Lizavetta

> 


?

  -    
_             .
_
 :Frown:

----------

?

  -    
_             .
_
 :Frown: [/QUOTE]

       -    -    15.08.12,      .               -  1  2 .     1

----------


## Lizavetta

> -    -    15.08.12,      .               -  1  2 .     1


,   :  _  ,     ,           25    ,          () ._  :Wow:

----------

-     ,

----------

!
     ???     ?

----------


## Neno

*    9  2012 . N 815 "     ,   ()   ,    ,    "*
... 2. ,  ,    ()
    ,    (     
)            
       25            ,


       (    ),       ,

           25    
 ,    , 
     ,  *  I 
II  2012 .  20  2012 .*

----------


## GLOR

.   ,       .  ,   ,     "",     ,   5    6. ,      - ,  "","",""       "   :Error:The reguested operation has been cancelled bu the user."    .    .

----------

> .   ,       .  ,   ,     "",     ,   5    6. ,      - ,  "","",""       "   :Error:The reguested operation has been cancelled bu the user."    .    .


   ,       ,   :"  ".        ,       ,     .

----------


## KV22

> -     ,


 ,      ?

----------


## GLOR

> *    9  2012 . N 815 "     ,   ()   ,    ,    "*
> ... 2. ,  ,    ()
>     ,    (     
> )            
>        25            ,
> 
> 
>        (    ),       ,
> 
> ...


     :  1  2   20 ,   3   *10*  ?

----------


## Na28ta

.   ?

----------


## 52

?

----------

4.20.5  "-"

----------

,        ?            ,               ,     ,   .      .      ?

----------


## 52

?           ,     ?

----------


## KV22

,      )    ,         ,       , ,

----------

> ?           ,     ?


 

   ,

----------

,            - 4.20.5,              4.1,    4.2

----------


## 52

,     ...    /    ?

----------


## OlgaIvanovna

. ,   .  ?   4.20

----------

,  .       -.     .    .
1.   . 2  -    ?       ?    ?      .     -       .
2.   3 .     .           ?   ?   " "?        .?

----------

,   . 2,       ,   "  ".         -.     ?  ????

----------

"  "    1  2  (  11  12)!    ,  ?   -   - (  ))) ?

----------

> "  "    1  2  (  11  12)!    ,  ?   -   - (  ))) ?


  "" ?

----------

-   , , , , ,  .    ,      -   .     "  ".      ?

----------


## Goralik

> ,   . 2,       ,   "  ".         -.     ?  ????


     ( 4.20.1)    "  "   .  :     ,     ( --   ,  ).        1  .    ,   .
 ,  ,            .
  :

       12(),     ,     ,  ,   -    ,    ,    29- "     "      .  .

     .,   -     ,     ,     ,          . .

----------


## Goralik



----------


## .

*Goralik*,

----------


## kirilova

> ( 4.20.1)    "  "   .  :     ,     ( --   ,  ).        1  .    ,   .
>  ,  ,            .
>   :
> 
>        12(),     ,     ,  ,   -    ,    ,    29- "     "      .  .
> 
>      .,   -     ,     ,     ,          . .


    ,        ,    ,     ,  ,       :Big Grin: 

   ,   ,       1   ?    ,    ,

----------


## Goralik

> 


     .      ,           .   ,   ,   .




> ,   ,       1   ?    ,    ,


   ,  1  2    .         3 .

----------

()    ,     ""  ""

----------


## kirilova

> ,  1  2    .         3 .


     ,

----------


## kirilova

> ()    ,     ""  ""


  ,

----------


## ltg2004

!     .    ,  .        ,    .

----------


## Goralik

,   ,      ,    .     .

----------

!            ,    ?

----------

*Goralik*,

----------


## Fraxine

. , ,      -    . -,    .

----------


## Na28ta

.      ?    ?      ?

----------


## Dimch

> . , ,      -    . -,    .


 http://www.nalog.cek.ru/20120829303/...lirovanie.html
    5800

----------


## 4499

! , ,      2     ( ),     (((    !    .

----------


## smilepoker

(, ,  )

----------


## 4499

,   ,   ,   :Mad: .     -    :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## Na28ta

.        ,     . ,   .

----------


## ____83

> ! , ,      2     ( ),     (((    !    .


   .  7 -.

----------


## ____83

> (, ,  )


   .
     ,  ,  .

----------

!      ,   ,       , ,  ,  .       ,     ,   ,     . ,             2  ,       .      .             ,     .          .

----------


## igorexa200

...
   ...  -.....

 2 -    (, )   .

     . 

: 
      ,    ? 

  / 2       ?

----------

*igorexa200*,       .         .    ,       ,   http://declarant.mos.ru/mosdecl/index.do

----------


## ____83

> ...
>    ...  -.....
> 
>  2 -    (, )   .
> 
>      . 
> 
> : 
>       ,    ? 
> ...


     .  ,   ,         ,          .
   - .

----------


## igorexa200

.



> 


 , , !
    . 
    ...
    "" ,           ,    ....
  ?

----------


## igorexa200

> http://declarant.mos.ru/mosdecl/index.do


     -.... :Frown: 
- ...   ..., -      ...
... :Wink:     ...      ...?  ( 7,  ...)

----------


## ____83

!      (  )  -,

----------


## lir13

.          .
1.   . ,     , -   ?
2.   -   ?           -  ?

     -    ?    ?         (,   )

       ...  :Embarrassment:   :Wow:    - ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## igorexa200

> !      (  )  -,


.
 !
 !

----------


## igorexa200

> ,   http://declarant.mos.ru/mosdecl/index.do


 -   . 
: 
,   ,         ?

----------


## igorexa200

,        ....
  .... :Redface: 

   "  ".
   ,     . 
    -    .
         .
?

----------


## ____83

.     !  ,   20-     ?   ""           .      1)         2)                 .  .  ...     .       .            .    , ,          (    ),     .    27      ,         .

----------


## igorexa200

!!!!!!!!!




> !


...  ...  :yes: 




> ,  20-     ?


  ....
""-    ...  :Frown: 

- - -....     ...    -  ... :yes: 
- -.... -....

     ....    .... :Smilie: 
    ,      . 
 " "   ....

----------


## igorexa200

,  !  :Redface: 

  -     ,      / (    14- .... :Frown: ) ? 
     ....

1)     mxl ?
2)  ? 

   ?    ?      , ?

----------


## ____83

,    !    ,,  XML  ,         , , -,        ,  ,   )))     (/, ),   ".", () (     "/"-     , /)        -  .  ,     ,     .   ,))) ))) ,     ))  ,   !!!

----------

!,, ,  ,    !    ( ,     ),  ,   ,     :,   ,...      . "  "   , .
    .      : 21.30.12  4 ,  0,25.    ? ,   0, 25 ,  0,15.  ,     :    .    ".  ?
 ,            -  ?     ,  ....
, - ,  ... !!!

----------


## Pomanoff

> :    .!


       ( )

----------


## igorexa200

> ,            -  ?     ,  ....


... :yes:      ....   ...
  -  ... 
  ,  ,          ...(  ,  3- ).

----------


## OlgaIvanovna

.    2  +.    .     . !

----------

.
      .   :            ,   :"          "      20 ,  ...      ,      ""?    -  ? !!!

----------

,!!!   !  11,       ,,        .   ?   ,     , ,  .   ..   , :  30!!!.!!!

----------


## -

. ,       .( )

----------


## ____83

> ,!!!   !  11,       ,,        .   ?   ,     , ,  .   ..   , :  30!!!.!!!


       ?   .2.

----------


## ____83

> . ,       .( )


  ?          !    ,     , , ..        ,   "  " 
(  ,    ,         ).
   ,       .   , . .

----------


## artekom

,     XML ,    ....       ,     ...     ? 

          ?     ?

----------


## kirilova

1 ,     ,    ,    ,    :	  17 The '000000000006' attribute is invalid - The value '99735001' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.   26 The '000000000006' attribute is invalid - The value '' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.   ,    ,   ,   . ,      1 .  ,  2 .

----------


## kirilova

> 1 ,     ,    ,    ,    :	  17 The '000000000006' attribute is invalid - The value '99735001' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.   26 The '000000000006' attribute is invalid - The value '' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.   ,    ,   ,   . ,      1 .  ,  2 .


  ,    ,    1 .

----------

,    " " -  ?

----------


## Pomanoff

> ,    ,    1 .


   - 9 !

----------


## kirilova

> ,    " " -  ?

----------


## kirilova

> - 9 !


 ,

----------

>

----------

> ?   .2.


  2 ,     .  ,   :      2,     .    ?

----------


## kirilova

> 2 ,     .  ,   :      2,     .    ?


   ,  ,          ,

----------

3 	The '' attribute is invalid - The value '1-' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The actual length is not equal to the specified length.
  6 	The element '' has invalid child element ''. List of possible elements expected: ''.
  ?

----------

> 3 	The '' attribute is invalid - The value '1-' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The actual length is not equal to the specified length.
>   6 	The element '' has invalid child element ''. List of possible elements expected: ''.
>   ?


   ,     ,   .
     .
   ?

----------

,          "  1",     ,  ,       11?

----------


## kirilova

> ,          "  1",     ,  ,       11?


  ,        .    ""

----------

> ,          "  1",     ,  ,       11?


      .11   ,    ""       ,  ,     .

----------

...,    ,     )

----------

> ,  ,          ,


  ? ?
    ,  ,   :        ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

** ,

----------

> ? ?
>     ,  ,   :        ,     ?


             ,         .
      .2,     2,    .1
,    , ..   .  ,      ,   ,     .    .
      01.01.12   ,   -  ,      . -    (..    30.06.12),      , - -  ..

----------


## ____83

> ? ?
>     ,  ,   :        ,     ?


 ,     .2  .   1, "",   .2.       14"  "      ()   :      7,  - 8.  ,       ,  "".     .  ..

----------

,

----------


## igorexa200

...
...   .... :Redface: 
    ,     -    ,  , ...
    ....
  ,        -,    ? 
     ,  ,    ,    ,    ...

,   ...

----------

*igorexa200*,     ,     ,  ?

   ,         ...

----------


## igorexa200

**, !
    !  :Smilie: 

    ,   ,   , ? (   -   / ,   ..    ,      (   ,   .  ,  . :    ?) ,   , .    -   ...   ...)
(    , )

    - -...  ...

,     ,   ...
   .

----------

...

  ...     ,   ...  ...     ,   :
-    !

,          -        ,    ...

,   ?

----------


## igorexa200

> ...





> !


 ...   ,   ,      .... .

...   ... ,    ...

   -      ....

----------


## Ivein

!!!     ,         .          01.01.2012 ,     2009-2011  ( 29 ), ,  1-2       .  .  -.

----------

(10-12 ).      .   -     4.20     .  -        .  ,       ,     .

----------


## ____83

> (10-12 ).      .   -     4.20     .  -        .  ,       ,     .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=466843
       .

----------


## Marin_ochka

.
      1,2,3 .    ,     ( 18-19)   2012  ?

----------

> ,  ,          ,


  :Wow: 
  :     (  ),  1 .  , ,       .   .2 ,        .    . 2   .       .   , - - ?,

----------

,    ,      ?    ,        ?  ,   .
  48 	The element '' has incomplete content. List of possible elements expected: ''.

----------

> :     (  ),  1 .  , ,       .   .2 ,        .    . 2   .       .   , - - ?,


      enter,      enter.   .

----------

,           (   78-003928 .  00087/2010)      (

----------


## ____83

> .
>       1,2,3 .    ,     ( 18-19)   2012  ?


 ,           .

----------


## 62

! ,         . 
      .   ???

----------

......    8:13 ..  )

----------


## ellenka36

78-003928 --2012

----------


## _.

, : ,      5%   ,  .     1  2 .    3 ?     ""?
P.S.    ,     .

----------


## Helen P.

-   ,     ,        #130.  : _"  ""  ."_.     , !     016027  6152-4305690  09.08.2011

----------

[QUOTE=____83;53802009] ,     .2  .   1, "",   .2.       14"  "      ()   :      7,  - 8.  ,       ,  "".     .  ..[/QUOTE

     ,  ???        2 ,  .1,  ,      ,      00000,   ?       1 .    ,    ..    !!!     .1     ,       .2?     ?, !

----------


## ____83

[QUOTE= ;53804826]


> ,     .2  .   1, "",   .2.       14"  "      ()   :      7,  - 8.  ,       ,  "".     .  ..[/QUOTE
> 
>      ,  ???        2 ,  .1,  ,      ,      00000,   ?       1 .    ,    ..    !!!     .1     ,       .2?     ?, !


   .2,      2      ""  . 2   .1.    .
     :   ?(((

----------

[QUOTE=____83;53804860]


> .2,      2      ""  . 2   .1.    .
>      :   ?(((


!!! ,             .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## LV-2008

,  ,           -     :   40 	 '000000000007' :  ',,'       'String'      MinLength.
  ????
     ??
!!! :Frown:  :Dezl:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:  :Dash2:

----------


## kirilova

> ,  ,           -     :   40 	 '000000000007' :  ',,'       'String'      MinLength.
>   ????
>      ??
> !!!


      ?   ,

----------


## LV-2008

, ,        -     ,   !!  :Wow:

----------


## 28

.      .   ,   ,        - (  ).   .     -        ,          (    ).
 -    ,        .

----------

> .      .   ,   ,        - (  ).   .     -        ,          (    ).
>  -    ,        .


       .         .

----------


## kirilova

:yes:

----------


## BEK89

10 "          "???        ...

----------


## Irkin2007

,  !  ,   ,            , ,     ?     ,        :Frown:

----------


## ____83

*Irkin2007*,    ,  , ,      .,    , )))

----------


## Irkin2007

> *Irkin2007*,    ,  , ,      .,    , )))




*____83*,    !       :Smilie:

----------

> ,           (   78-003928 .  00087/2010)      (


   ,    ,       ,    .   .

----------


## Yulia0805

, !     1,2 .   1000      .?

----------


## ____83

> , !     1,2 .   1000      .?

----------


## Yulia0805

, !   .  1,2 .    ?

----------


## ____83

> , !   .  1,2 .    ?


 1  2 .-.   3   .

----------

,  1    . .  ? .

----------


## ____83

> ,  1    . .  ? .


 ! ,    .

----------


## Irkin2007

,  -    -?    ?      -    ,      ?   ..     ,    ,      .         .       ?

----------

,       -.  .2   ,   ""   ""   , .. .,   ""  "" -           .. ,     ??

----------

[QUOTE=____83;53806665] ! ,    .[/

   ,   ?     ? .

----------


## ____83

**, 
 ,    ,   /  .  .

----------


## Irkin2007

- ..     .     ?        :Frown:

----------


## ____83

*Irkin2007*, 
,       .     -  . ,       .      ?

----------


## Irkin2007

> *Irkin2007*, 
> ,       .     -  . ,       .      ?


..    .     . -  ,   .       :Frown:       ,   ,      ?

----------


## Irkin2007

..     ?         ,    . ..

----------


## ____83

*Irkin2007*, 
  ,    .      ,        .   , ))     ""      ?

----------


## Irkin2007

> *Irkin2007*, 
>   ,    .      ,        .   , ))     ""      ?


,    , , ..     .      .     ?

----------


## Valor

!
  ,       .            ,          6  8. .
,  ,   /  ?         ? 
(   ,  )
 .

----------

> **, 
>  ,    ,   /  .  .


      ,     .       .      ,        .

----------


## ____83

> ,    , , ..     .      .     ?


  !        ,  ,       .    ""    "",  /.    . ,       " ",     ,   - ,    ..

----------


## ____83

> ,     .       .      ,        .


   ,  ,    01.04  01.07.   .

----------


## Irkin2007

> !        ,  ,       .    ""    "",  /.    . ,       " ",     ,   - ,    ..



,   .       :Smilie: ))

----------

,       ))

 !
  ,       .            ,          6  8. .
,  ,   /  ?         ? 
(   ,  )
 .

----------


## ____83

> ,       ))
> 
>  !
>   ,       .            ,          6  8. .
> ,  ,   /  ?         ? 
> (   ,  )
>  .



   ,   6000 .      .    .12.      23.09.12 231 
http://www.rg.ru/2012/09/13/alkogol-dok.html.
,     ,,         ( ),    ,    ,    ,  .   .

----------


## ____83

*Irkin2007*, 
,,!!!   ,, . ::nyear::  ,,  ,      :Yahoo:

----------


## Irkin2007

> *Irkin2007*, 
> ,,!!!   ,, . ,,  ,


 :Smilie:      ..        ,     . ,   1  ,   ...     " "  "  ",    ,    .       .     ?     ? :Frown:

----------

,     1   ,     :    .   :    .  ?     ..

----------

!

,   , ..  ?  ?       ,     "", ,  ,   .        .        ?
   ,       ?

----------

> ..        ,     . ,   1  ,   ...     " "  "  ",    ,    .       .     ?     ?


 .

----------


## Irkin2007

> .


 ..  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     1   ,     :    .   :    .  ?     ..


 -

----------


## 18

-    .

----------

,   :   ,    : , ,  ,    ,       ?-    , ?  ,-   ,   20    ( 19)  ?        ?

----------


## GH

> .       .     ?     ?


   .   .

----------


## GH

[QUOTE= ;53807113        ?[/QUOTE]
 :Smilie:    ..         (       -, )              ...       !

    ...       .  ?...            /? ?.

----------


## 18

.       .                .       .        ,         .    ,      .  -  ?

----------


## ____83

> ..        ,     . ,   1  ,   ...     " "  "  ",    ,    .       .     ?     ?


 ,   .  .

----------


## ____83

> ,     1   ,     :    .   :    .  ?     ..


  ,    .

----------


## ____83

> !
> 
> ,   , ..  ?  ?       ,     "", ,  ,   .        .        ?
>    ,       ?


  :yes:    ,      01.07.2012. :Wink:

----------


## ____83

> -    .


1.    ;
2.      ();
3.     :   ,          ;
4.      ;
5.    ,      .
6.      , .

----------


## ____83

> ..         (       -, )              ...       !
> 
>     ...       .  ?...            /? ?.


     . :yes:

----------


## ____83

> .       .                .       .        ,         .    ,      .  -  ?


  ?   ,  ?

----------


## 18

.

----------

> ,    .


      ,

----------


## 18

. 
1.     .
2.   ,  ,     .
3.    :      .     .
4.  :    ,  -          .
5.    ,   ,     ,       .
6.    .     ,    ,    ".  ...   -,  -    ".   ?    ,     (   .)
 ,    - -  .

----------


## ____83

> . 
> 1.     .
> 2.   ,  ,     .
> 3.    :      .     .
> 4.  :    ,  -          .
> 5.    ,   ,     ,       .
> 6.    .     ,    ,    ".  ...   -,  -    ".   ?    ,     (   .)
>  ,    - -  .


,  , !      . ! !

----------


## ____83

> .


     ?   ?

----------

20   19 ?

----------


## ____83

> 20   19 ?


 20

----------

> 20   19 ?


-,  .       ,    "" ?   ...!

----------


## ____83

> ,


       ,    .    ?

----------

:"       ,           I  II  2012     20  **  9.00  22.00  ."

----------


## .

,           http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/291639/

----------


## ____83

> -,  .       ,    "" ?   ...!


        .    .?

----------


## LV-2008

> ,   :   ,    : , ,  ,    ,       ?-    , ?  ,-   ,   20    ( 19)  ?        ?


,        ,     -       ;   ;   ...   ...
(    ,       )

----------

> .    .?


    ?

----------

> ,        ,     -       ;   ;   ...   ...
> (    ,       )


,

----------


## 18

,      .

----------


## 18

.       .     ,     .     -   .

----------


## LV-2008

(    ,       )[/QUOTE]

   :_[censored]_    )

        !   ?      .12     ????

----------


## ____83

> .       .     ,     .     -   .


       ,     .     ,           ... :Mocking:

----------


## .

*LV-2008*,   !

----------


## ____83

!   ?     


     ,        ,  ,. 
 .

----------


## LV-2008

?

----------


## ____83

> ?


     .

----------


## LV-2008

> ,        ,  ,. 
>  .


          .,      .....    ?
   .12  (,), (    ... ...) ?

----------


## LV-2008

> .


,   ,     ,    , ,  ,       ....   ,       ...   :  ........  .... (  ,     ...)

----------

> 1.    ;
> 2.      ();
> 3.     :   ,          ;
> 4.      ;
> 5.    ,      .
> 6.      , .


  ,     "".
  , :     ,   .  ,    ?   ,  .    ,      ,.  ?   ?
P/S/      ,      ...

----------


## Irkin2007

> ,     "".
>   , :     ,   .  ,    ?   ,  .    ,      ,.  ?   ?
> P/S/      ,      ...


    ?

----------

,  ?

----------


## Irkin2007

> ,  ?


   ,   .        " "

----------

> ,   .        " "


, ,  .
    .  ,     ?      ?       ()?  -

----------


## ____83

> ,   ,     ,    , ,  ,       ....   ,       ...   :  ........  .... (  ,     ...)


 ,,,,,!!!  2  2  :Bye:

----------


## ____83

> , ,  .
>     .  ,     ?      ?       ()?  -


       " "         ,      .         sig.zip.enc

----------

1 ,   ,  ,    ,   ,   :
  8 The element '' has invalid child element ''. List of possible elements expected: ', '.   13 The element '' has invalid child element ''. List of possible elements expected: ', '.   18 The element '' has invalid child element ''. List of possible elements expected: ', '.   23 The element '' has invalid child element ''. List of possible elements expected: ', '.
3818	11.09.2012 11:26:26	   	   .
3819	11.09.2012 11:26:26	 	    .   :    .
     ,         . ,  -   ,    ,    ...         .            ...     ...

----------

,    .  ?    ?       ?
    ?   , ,    ...

----------

*____83*,   , . :Smilie:

----------

4.      ;
5.    ,      .
6.      , .[/QUOTE]


    , "       "   ?     -  ?     -      ... ...  ...

----------


## mainirina

,           ,      ,   ,  "  " -      ;         ,   .       .,          "       ",     ,   "  " (-  ,     - )))

----------

> ! , ,      2     ( ),     (((    !    .


    ,   ,      ,

----------

> .   ,       .  ,   ,     "",     ,   5    6. ,      - ,  "","",""       "   :Error:The reguested operation has been cancelled bu the user."    .    .


   "",         .

----------


## 1312

. , ,   ,        .      ,      :Frown:

----------


## mainirina

1312 , 

   ?

----------


## 1312

dbf,xml,zip

----------


## _

!
 ,   ,     .
  -       +  .

   -    ?

----------

...       enc  .    , ,   .       ,   ?  .  ...

----------


## 0311111

01.01.12

----------


## mainirina

> dbf,xml,zip


     xml,    ,

----------

!   ,    ,         ()?
  39 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
  41 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
  42 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
  44 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
  93 	 "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  139 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
  139 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
  171 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.

     -     ,  , ,   !!!

----------

> !   ,    ,         ()?
>   39 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>   41 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>   42 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>   44 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>   93 	 "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   139 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>   139 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>   171 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
> ...


   ,    .      ...   "  ",        , ,    ...

----------

,

----------

> ,    .      ...   "  ",        , ,    ...


 ! 

   "  93  "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.",  /,   ?

----------


## 28

> "  93  "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.",  /,   ?


         93- . (     xml  -    - ).     -   .

----------


## 28

> ,


             4,01.     4,20.

----------


## 1312

?     :Frown:

----------


## 28

> . , ,   ,        .      ,


     -   .
*         ?            .     ,        .

----------


## 28

> -   .


       :
-      xml.
-   -   (),  -     . (        xml  .    )      xml      (      ,    11-12...      -             4,5  .        .)

----------

!
     139  171,   , : 
  139 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
  139 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
  171 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
 ? Архив ZIP - WinRAR (2).zip

----------


## 28

> !
>      139  171,   , : 
>   139 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>   139 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>   171 	 "" :  ""       ""    Pattern.
>  ? Архив ZIP - WinRAR (2).zip


       -     .     ,       " " (     :Smilie:    )

----------

...
 !!! !  :Wow:

----------


## 28

> ...
>  !!! !


 ))      "" ,   ...

----------

01.01.12

----------


## 28

> 01.01.12


     ,    1   "  " -          1- .

----------


## 1312

> -   .
> *         ?            .     ,        .


 dbf

----------

> ,    1   "  " -          1- .


                 .     ?

----------


## 28

> dbf


      DBF :

dBASE
multisoft FlagShip
Microsoft FoxPro
Sage ACT!
Clipper
GTK DBF Editor
DBFNavigator
WinDBFView
DBFView

      ,         ..
 ,      -  -      "dbf  "     :Type:

----------


## 1312

> DBF :
> 
> dBASE
> multisoft FlagShip
> Microsoft FoxPro
> Sage ACT!
> Clipper
> GTK DBF Editor
> DBFNavigator
> ...


 ,

----------


## mainirina

> .     ?


          ,     ,   ,    .  ..  ,   -

----------


## 28

> .     ?


     .        .       ,        "".    ,       .
         -  ...       ,       ,    .

----------

:  ,  .      xml    .    ,   1    -  0   .     -    ,   -        .         ,     -   :Smilie:

----------

> 1 ,     ,    ,    ,    :	  17 The '000000000006' attribute is invalid - The value '99735001' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.   26 The '000000000006' attribute is invalid - The value '' is invalid according to its datatype '' - The Pattern constraint failed.   ,    ,   ,   . ,      1 .  ,  2 .



      ,  .

----------


## yar_elena

!      ?
     ,   "      ",     -   "  " -     ( ).       -          ....  ?     ?

,    ,    )

----------


## yar_elena

)))) !!!

----------

, :
  724  003   229    
     1023  402,   1033  403.
       ?

----------

,! -     (- ), ,        . ???     ,    ,   , "   .."    ?

----------


## tata74

,           , (        ),        07.08.2012,         .

----------


## tata74

()   ,    ,

----------


## ...

> ()   ,    ,


   -    -    , ..  .   -   .

----------

> -    -    , ..  .   -   .


       ,     .  .      ,        .
           !!!  ...

----------


## ...

?!...

----------

,    ,    ?

----------


## ...

......  ...     ?      -        ?... ,       (  ,     )

----------


## ...

!!!   !!!   !!!

,   ,    ,     ,   ...       !!!!...

----------


## ____83

> ,     .  .      ,        .
>            !!!  ...


     ?
 ,      ,   ,                  .

 ,      ,   ,     ,  ,       -

----------


## 1312

!!!     12 ?      ,      ,     ,  ???

----------


## tata74

,   ,     -     ,          ?

----------


## tata74

,        ,    ?

----------


## tata74

,

----------


## mainirina

> ,   ,     -     ,          ?


      " ",     -     .

----------


## tata74

12,    ,   ?

----------


## tata74

-  ,    ?

----------


## ____83

> -  ,    ?


      ?

----------


## tata74

.           ,   "  " -  ,   "  " - False. ,   "  " -   (  )

----------


## 18

?

----------


## tata74

-              .  c:\inetpub\wwwroot\r54\Upload\R2_5402466009_032_20092012_A89D4131-FA7A-4682-9C90-9BF409F1D333.XML.sig.enc   .
	 	    .   :    .    ?

----------


## ____83

> .           ,   "  " -  ,   "  " - False. ,   "  " -   (  )


      ,  ,    .
  ?

----------


## tata74

- 4.20.24

----------


## ____83

> -              .  c:\inetpub\wwwroot\r54\Upload\R2_5402466009_032_20092012_A89D4131-FA7A-4682-9C90-9BF409F1D333.XML.sig.enc   .
> 	 	    .   :    .    ?


 
    .     "sig.zip.eng"

----------

,   ? :Smilie:

----------

[QUOTE=____83;53809711]    ?
 ,      ,   ,                  .

    , !!!              "  ".   ????  .    ?    ,     ,  ,  .!!!!!    ,

----------


## ____83

> ,   ?


"    "?       )))

----------


## ____83

[QUOTE= ;53809892]


> ?
>  ,      ,   ,                  .
> 
>     , !!!              "  ".   ????  .    ?    ,     ,  ,  .!!!!!    ,


  !!     ""

----------


## tata74

,        ?  ?

----------


## ____83

. :No:

----------


## tata74

,               ,     zip

----------


## ____83

> ,               ,     zip


   ,  :
https://dap.center-inform.ru/tehpod/...%9A-%D0%94%29/

----------

> "    "?       )))


...      . . )

----------

[QUOTE=____83;53809902]


> !!     ""


 ???  ____83 !     ,,   ,  ...,       ,          1603,    ...!!!

----------


## ____83

> ...      . . )


  , ,    ,,- ))))

----------


## ____83

[QUOTE= ;53809941]


> ???  ____83 !     ,,   ,  ...,       ,          1603,    ...!!!


\
   , , -...
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...B0+1603#p93438
   ...     ...(((

----------

!       ,    "  198 	  "0"  Keyref    - ."   ?

----------


## tata74

(         ) ,   ,      - ,   -      .  c:\inetpub\wwwroot\r54\Upload\R2_5402466009_032_20092012_A89D4131-FA7A-4682-9C90-9BF409F1D333.XML.sig.enc.zip   .
	 	    .   :    .      ?

----------

[QUOTE=____83;53809945]


> \
>    , , -...
> http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...B0+1603#p93438
>    ...     ...(((


,          , ,        ,   ,  ...  ..    ...

----------


## ____83

> (         ) ,   ,      - ,   -      .  c:\inetpub\wwwroot\r54\Upload\R2_5402466009_032_20092012_A89D4131-FA7A-4682-9C90-9BF409F1D333.XML.sig.enc.zip   .
> 	 	    .   :    .      ?


   sig.zip.en   sig.enc.zip

----------

, ,  ,!

----------


## ____83

[QUOTE= ;53809969]


> ,          , ,        ,   ,  ...  ..    ...


 http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=10911
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=9064
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=17139
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=12241
 - -  ,  ...

----------


## ____83

...   ...        ...

----------


## tata74

,      .               : TypeError: 'cadesobject.CreateObject' is not a function

----------


## ____83

** , 
 +   
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=10887

----------


## ____83

> ,      .               : TypeError: 'cadesobject.CreateObject' is not a function



 ?       .   ?

----------

> ,      .               : TypeError: 'cadesobject.CreateObject' is not a function


 .      .

----------


## tata74

> ?       .   ?

----------


## tata74

-  , .

----------


## ____83

> .      .


   ?  ***?)))    )))  )))    :: !!!  , :Drinks: ?

----------


## ____83

> -  , .


   "  "       " "  " "
 .     .

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,    :           ,   50.     ,     ,       ,  . ,    ,     - error.    .     ,   -   .   --  ,     ...

----------

> ?  ***?)))    )))  )))   !!!  ,?


   .        )

----------

*Svetlan-ka*,     ,

----------

!          3,   2...       .. ,     ?!


, , ,   ... ...

----------

!       ,    "  198 	  "0"  Keyref    - ."   ?
 -!!!!

----------


## ____83

> !       ,    "  198 	  "0"  Keyref    - ."   ?
>  -!!!!


  ?   (),     .

----------


## ____83

** , 
    .

----------

209599  20.09.2012    
   ,    ?        ?

----------

:

  105    ''.

   , ""   105?  -, ?

----------


## 1312

, ,    ,   -  ,    " " - false,   ?     ?

----------


## ____83

> 209599  20.09.2012    
>    ,    ?        ?


!!!!

----------


## ____83

> , ,    ,   -  ,    " " - false,   ?     ?


    ,   ,     .

----------


## Svetlan-ka

.  -       .     09 ,    ?  -    ,   .  -   ? (  )

----------


## 1312

?   11 	 '000000000005' :  '7802118578 '       ''    Pattern.
  17 	 '000000000009' :  '5906059490 '       ''    Pattern.
,   ,  ? :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

,     ,   "" ,  .      ?

----------


## ____83

> ,     ,   "" ,  .      ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,   .  ,        ,    . ,  .      ,       ?     ?     , ,    . ( ,   ,   ,    ).

----------


## ____83

> ?   11 	 '000000000005' :  '7802118578 '       ''    Pattern.
>   17 	 '000000000009' :  '5906059490 '       ''    Pattern.
> ,   ,  ?


 .

----------


## tata74

> Svetlan-ka


    ,             --

----------

> !!!!


!         . ,   .       .        )))
  !

----------

.     .

----------


## tata74

> Svetlan-ka


     . ,      ,      .    .              .  () . ...         .     ,     (     )        .

----------

> 


  !   !
  ,     !

----------


## tata74

,    ?

----------


## tata74

?  ?

----------


## ____83

> ,    ?


 -?

----------


## ____83

> ?  ?


   ?

----------


## ____83

> . ,      ,      .    .              .  () . ...         .     ,     (     )        .


  ,. ?  ?

----------

, ,   : 

  131  ''     ''.   : ''.
   329  ''     ''.   : ', '.

----------


## ____83

> ,    ?


 ?

----------


## tata74



----------


## tata74



----------


## 1312

,     ,   ,    sp3,     -  -   ?

----------


## ____83

> 


 ,       
 : ., . , . 3
/: (383) 222 25 17
 ?
    ?

----------


## tata74

,      -    ,           .           ,           PDP     -     ,                  .    .

----------


## tata74

20-00    ,    .    ?   




> tata74
> 
> 
> 				         ?  ?
> 
> 
> 
>    ?


         ?         ?

----------


## ____83

> 20-00    ,    .    ?   
> 
>          ?         ?


 . ,, .

----------


## _.

10  ().  : "...,    ...."    .          " ".  ?  ?        "    "?
, !

----------


## tata74

?  

   "    "    "    "  " "  " "          ?

----------


## svetlayp

12 :  74 	 "000000000003" :  "260"       "String"    Enumeration.
  146 	 "000000000003" :  "260"       "String"    Enumeration.

----------


## Svetlan-ka

> ?  ?


 ,   70-80       ,     3-5 .  ...   . ))

----------


## ____83

> ?  
> 
>    "    "    "    "  " "  " "          ?


        -     ,   ,     .       1 .

----------


## _.

> 10  ().  : "...,    ...."    .          " ".  ?  ?        "    "?
> , !


 ...  - .
      ().     ""?  ,  ,      .      "      ".

----------


## ____83

> 12 :  74 	 "000000000003" :  "260"       "String"    Enumeration.
>   146 	 "000000000003" :  "260"       "String"    Enumeration.

----------

329 	 ""     "".   : ", ".

 ,    ?

----------


## svetlayp

!   .(260)  11 ?
      69 	  ""  .   : "".

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,  -         .

----------


## 28

> ,       
>  : ., . , . 3
> /: (383) 222 25 17
>  ?
>     ?


        .       5.6.7        .       .

----------


## ____83

> !   .(260)  11 ?
>       69 	  ""  .   : "".


  . 11 
 ,

----------


## ____83

> .       5.6.7        .       .


 http://fsrar.ru/about/contacts

----------

> ...  - .
>       ().     ""?  ,  ,      .      "      ".


     .       .  
    .    ,    .

----------


## ____83

> ,  -         .


 
http://pgu.mosreg.ru/pages/479845.aspx

----------


## ____83

"" :"   ,  20  2013     ,         21  2013 ."

----------


## svetlayp

> . 11 
>  ,


,

----------


## tata74

( )  ,   40

----------


## tata74



----------


## ____83

> ( )  ,   40


))) ,    ,   )))   )))   ))))    )))

----------


## ____83

> 


     ?

----------

,    !!   ,  ,..   ...

----------


## ____83

> ,    !!   ,  ,..   ...


 ,    !!!!!!! :Yahoo:    ? ,    !    ?

----------

,  ..(  Ϲ,  )    ,   .....

----------


## ____83

** , 
  :" ,  "
-   .... Ҹ ,  .     ...? 
    ?
   ?

----------


## ____83

> ,  ..(  Ϲ,  )    ,   .....


...

----------


## tata74

,    ,    ,   ,     ?     ?   .

----------


## ____83

> ,    ,    ,   ,     ?     ?   .


 23:59  .      ?    ,      3 .
   1      ,     ?  .

----------

358 	  "5"  Keyref    - .
   ,    .

----------

,  ,         ...

----------


## 28

.
Access to the path 'c:\inetpub\wwwroot\WebCabinet\Temp\66e80bcd-68a5-4fec-9a3b-58169f4fcbc4' is denied.

 ...            :Wow:

----------


## tata74

-  ,   22:00



> ?    ,      3 .
>    1      ,     ?  .


     ?????????

----------


## ____83

> 358 	  "5"  Keyref    - .
>    ,    .

----------


## ____83

> -  ,   22:00
> 
>      ?????????


 ,,.,    ,      "..  "(    ?!)   ) (  ()   )))).
     -?

----------


## ____83

,   20.09. 23:59

----------


## svetlayp

. !              ...     ,    11   1.(  4)        ,  ? 
 ,       ,                    ,      .

----------


## ____83

> .
> Access to the path 'c:\inetpub\wwwroot\WebCabinet\Temp\66e80bcd-68a5-4fec-9a3b-58169f4fcbc4' is denied.
> 
>  ...


   , "                  .                .           ,        ,  1, 2     " (  )

----------

> 


 ...

----------


## ____83

> ...


      ,      .  .2          ,   ,  .
      ,      .

----------

4    ... !!! !!-!!!!

----------


## tata74

> ,,.,    ,      "..  "(    ?!)   ) (  ()   )))).
>      -?


      , ..     (        )   ,

----------


## tata74

,

----------


## ____83

> 4    ... !!! !!-!!!!


     ...    ,** ,

----------


## ____83

> , ..     (        )   ,


    ?    ()

     ,   - -   ,      ,  " " 
  "  ,   "     .
    (       , .. 20.09.2012.)
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=17396

----------


## 28

> 4    ... !!! !!-!!!!


 ))        3   :Rotate:

----------


## ____83

*tata74*,
 ?

----------


## tata74

*____83*, 

       , , ,         . !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ____83

> 4    ... !!! !!-!!!!


 , ,   4  ...  ,   -  .... :Bomb:

----------


## tata74

83           ,    ,    .

----------


## ____83

> *____83*, 
> 
>        , , ,         . !!!!!!!!!!!!


    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !

----------


## 1312

,   40   ,  -? :Frown:

----------


## tata74

,       ,        xml       ,       ,     ,     exl   xml /  - .   .    .

----------


## ____83

?

----------


## ____83

> ,       ,        xml       ,       ,     ,     exl   xml /  - .   .    .


       ,    .  ,    , ...  ,  ))))    ,  .

----------


## ____83

> ,   40   ,  -?


     .

----------


## 1312

, ,  , ,  ,    -    :Frown:   - ?

----------


## ____83

> , ,  , ,  ,    -     - ?


    .   .

----------


## ____83

*1312*, 
    ?

----------


## ____83

*1312*, 

https://dap.center-inform.ru/tehpod/...1%86%D0%B0%29/

----------


## 1312

,     -

----------


## ____83

> ,     -


   ..

----------


## 1312

,    :Frown:

----------


## 28

,  .     . 
 5.6.7 .
    ,    "      "
    : D7_110400058780_062_20092012_44A7DDF6-F78A-4172-9546-8CA495FAB72C.XML.sig.zip.enc
       ,  :

"    1  7 (/)
R__Z_ddmmgggg_N.xml.sig.zip.enc, :
R -  ,   D(1-7    );
    ,   10-  ;
Z -       2-   ( 1  - 03,  2  - 06,  3  - 09,  4   00)    ,    ;
gggg  , mm - , dd     ;
N         (36-   ,       GUID)."

               ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,    24-00         18-00?

----------

,    . ))   ,     .
 ,         ,    ,       ,   .
       ,        (    )    :      .          ?      ?     ?        . ((

----------


## 28

> ,    24-00         18-00?


   22-00

----------

,  ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

> ?


! ))  .)       .))   ...       ,       -? ---. )
        -.             .

----------

> ,  ?


 (((

----------


## 1312

> ,  ?


  -   ,  -  .

----------

,     -    ) 
      ....  ...((((

----------


## 1312

,     ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

> ,     ?


    PDF-,     ,      ,   .   .

----------

.   ,

----------


## 1312

> .   ,


 ?  ?

----------


## 1312

,  ?     ,

----------

> .   ,


   (((

----------


## Svetlan-ka

> ,  ?     ,


      ?       ,     - .   ,  ,     ,     .      .

----------


## Svetlan-ka

-  Excel?     ,    ,   .     . )

----------

-    ???
      ((((

----------


## 1312

> -    ???
>       ((((


  ,      ?    ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## 1312

,   ,   !     ,     !!!      - !!!

----------

> ,      ?    ,   ,    ,   .


  () ,      . (((
      ,    .    .
 .... ,  .
  !!

----------


## 1312

,     :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:      !!!     !!!      - !!!

----------


## mainirina

> -  Excel?     ,    ,   .     . )

----------

,       2       20.09

----------


## Svetlan-ka

https://normativ.kontur.ru/document?...d=191731#h3044

----------


## tata74

,       ,      ,      (                    ) ,   ,           ,          ,   .        (     .)

----------

!       ,     2    -    ,   ,       - :

2012-09-19 15:12:00.387       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.427       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.437       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.457       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.467       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.480       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.490       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.503       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.550       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.583       " "  " ".
2012-09-19 15:12:00.600       10 .
2012-09-19 15:12:00.610        .
2012-09-19 15:12:00.773       .   :    .


    ,    ,   ,       , ,      .

----------

,       3-4 ..
 70-80 ..
     5%,  
     ,

----------


## 1312

> !       ,     2    -    ,   ,       - :
> 
> 2012-09-19 15:12:00.387       " "  " ".
> 2012-09-19 15:12:00.427       " "  " ".
> 2012-09-19 15:12:00.437       " "  " ".
> 2012-09-19 15:12:00.457       " "  " ".
> 2012-09-19 15:12:00.467       " "  " ".
> 2012-09-19 15:12:00.480       " "  " ".
> 2012-09-19 15:12:00.490       " "  " ".
> ...


 
        ? ,

----------

> ? ,


, 09.2012 11:34:16	 	     
90196	21.09.2012 11:34:16	  .	     .
90197	21.09.2012 11:34:17	 	   :  : 4.20.  :    4.20.12.  : 7801141895.  : 782701001.  : 2012.  : 6.
90198	21.09.2012 11:34:20	 	    .   :    .     ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

> ,       3-4 ..
>  70-80 ..
>      5%,  
>      ,


     5 ,      ,   ,     .       ,    . ,     .       ,    . ,  , .

----------



----------


## 28

> ,  .     . 
>  5.6.7 .
>     ,    "      "
>     : D7_110400058780_062_20092012_44A7DDF6-F78A-4172-9546-8CA495FAB72C.XML.sig.zip.enc
>        ,  :
> 
> "    1  7 (/)
> R__Z_ddmmgggg_N.xml.sig.zip.enc, :
> R -  ,   D(1-7    );
> ...


      -      ))
     1-7       *10*- .     -   12- .          .          ?
P.S.:         :Frown:

----------


## Svetlan-ka

.

----------


## 28

> .


          ?

----------


## _.

> .       .  
>     .    ,    .


 :Frown: ,    ...    ,          ,      ""!     .           ,    ,    .          -,       . ,     21... :Frown:

----------


## 28

> ,    ...    ,          ,      ""!     .           ,    ,    .          -,       . ,     21...


    20-,      .  21         -      .

----------


## _.

20   .  21    .

----------

,           , 
,       ,            ,    .             .    ,        ,   ,         (    )   (       ).

----------

-     .   :      .    .     ,   .  ?

----------


## ____83

> -     .   :      .    .     ,   .  ?


 ,  ,,.     . .

----------


## ____83

> ?


 :yes:

----------


## ____83

> ,       ,      ,      (                    ) ,   ,           ,          ,   .        (     .)


 !   ?!       , ,  )))

----------


## ____83

> 


   .

----------


## ____83

> ,           , 
> ,       ,            ,    .             .    ,        ,   ,         (    )   (       ).


 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 ?
  ,   ,  ? 
 ,      ?*
 ,    ?
  ,           ,    ,              ?
   , , , ?
            ?

----------

> ?
>   ,   ,  ? 
>  ,      ?*
>  ,    ?
>   ,           ,    ,              ?
>    , , , ?
>             ?



,         () :                 ....  ... - -.  .

----------


## ____83

> ?
>   ,   ,  ? 
>  ,      ?*
>  ,    ?
>   ,           ,    ,              ?
>    , , , ?
>        ?


  ,! ,,   , ,    ....     ...   ,     .
     ...,                 3 .

----------


## ____83

- ,  ,   ()   ,    ,  ,           ()          ,             ,    .
      ,  !

----------


## ____83

,  - : 

Re: 20- ,  .  21-.

 supp_CenterInform-3  , 16:33 



  ():  20   16.00.     18.00 -    . 21 .  . .     ?

   ,

----------

> ,  - : 
> 
> Re: 20- ,  .  21-.
> 
>  supp_CenterInform-3  , 16:33 
> 
> 
> 
>   ():  20   16.00.     18.00 -    . 21 .  . .     ?
> ...



,     20?

----------


## ____83

> 20- ,  .  21-.


  21-,  21   .

----------

> 21-,  21   .


. 21      -     ?
      20  -   ?

----------

:  ,       ""    " " -    -   .   "      " 20.09-    21.09- ?

----------


## ____83

> . 21      -     ?
>       20  -   ?


,  ""  ))

----------

((((

----------

> ,  ""  ))


 .       ,      .
    :
21      -     ?
      20  -   ?

----------


## ____83

> :  ,       ""    " " -    -   .   "      " 20.09-    21.09- ?


 -    .      ,      ( ).     .

----------


## ____83

> .       ,      .
>     :
> 21      -     ?
>       20  -   ?


  ""  ,       .      ,  -.
   ,   , ))))

----------

,

----------

> ""  ,       .      ,  -.
>    ,   , ))))


!
  .
     =)

----------


## ____83

> !
>   .
>      =)


))) :yes:

----------


## Ivein

.         13-        (4  )     .     ,   .       .     ,      .., ..        .  , 19- .   xml.               .  .  ,  ,   .        - ,              3         .  .   .     ,     .    .

----------

....  - , ...     12     . ,            .  ?   ,  ?  , . -      !  ..., ...     15   ,   ?    . :    -  - ?  ?  - ! 
    -  100% ,        15-?        ()   !

----------


## Svetlan-ka

,    ,          . ,  ,    -     ???     ,       ?

----------

.
    ,     ...

----------


## _

> ,


  ,    15.13 



> ,


 



> ;    -       .


  
        .    ?    .       .
P.S.   ,     .     :Wow:       . :Frown: 
    .    ,   .

----------

,     . 
 ,    1-2 .  .  ,    ,      .

----------

.    .        ?

----------


## ____83

> .    .        ?


 , .   ,   -  ?!      ,         ,     " "..

----------


## Ayuna

!
  ,      .    ,   6%,        (      5   !  ),       .        .      ?

----------


## ____83

> !
>   ,      .    ,   6%,        (      5   !  ),       .        .      ?


,,  . ,  ,     .           .11.    ,  .12.

----------


## -

,       "  329  ''     ''.   : ', '.", ,  ,     .

----------


## Yadlena

,   -   . 11              -          ?

----------


## -

*____83*,  !  :   239 	 ""     "".   : ", ".
  550 	 ""     "".   : ""

----------


## ____83

> ,   -   . 11              -          ?


 !  ( ).

----------


## ____83

> *____83*,  !  :   239 	 ""     "".   : ", ".
>   550 	 ""     "".   : ""


 !       4.20.27? ,,   1        ,   . 2-  .      . ,   ?!
          1           2 .
    !

----------


## -

*____83*, !  /   ?

----------


## ____83

> *____83*, !  /   ?


,       .   2   :  - "", -

----------


## 18

,        ,     .
    4.20.24

----------

! ,     5   ?     ?

----------


## ____83

> ! ,     5   ?     ?


            3   .     http://fsrar.ru/news

----------

,      : "  198 	  "0"  Keyref    - ."

----------


## ____83

> ,      : "  198 	  "0"  Keyref    - ."


         .

----------


## yuliagol

!         1,2 ,       . , ,          ?   ,   ?       .

----------


## ____83

> !         1,2 ,       . , ,          ?   ,   ?       .


   ?    ?

----------


## yuliagol

4.20.25,     4.20.27.    ,         .  !   ,    ,      .

----------


## ____83

> 4.20.25,     4.20.27.    ,         .  !   ,    ,      .


  BackUp   ,    ,     base.sdf    ,  ,     .

----------


## 18

,    ?

----------

,      : "  198   "0"  Keyref    - ."

----------


## GH

> BackUp   , .


          BackUp.    : base   .log
.   Kladr      .   dall.   --   .exe      . ,  ,  .BackUp  -.   , 3 .  1  2  ,..  / "6",     .  ,:,   ,       3 ...    ,      "6"    ... .     ...    4.20.25,   27(     ???)    ,     ..  .    :Frown:

----------


## ____83

> BackUp.    : base   .log
> .   Kladr      .   dall.   --   .exe      . ,  ,  .BackUp  -.   , 3 .  1  2  ,..  / "6",     .  ,:,   ,       3 ...    ,   
>    "6"    ... .     ...    4.20.25,   27(     ???)    ,     ..  .


  bace.sdf               .   .      ...    .     ,  ...

----------


## ____83

> ,      : "  198   "0"  Keyref    - ."


 !
,       ,      ?     . 2     ,    ,    .

----------

> , **. 
>  " "             .        .       : 1.  " "    (,   ( 8000.); 2.    ; 2.               (1       ). 
>   : 11- , 12- .     ......


 ,          ,    ,       , "      .165,174,157    ,                200         ,    ,

----------


## Yadlena

*____83*,      ,      - 200.   ,     .

----------


## ____83

> *____83*,      ,      - 200.   ,     .


 !        .   .   , ,,  ,     .         ,     .   ,      ...  ... ,.

----------


## **Irina**

,  !        ?    150 ,     ...

----------

!   11  2 ,     ,   ,    :    "    "    "    "  " "  " ".        .   ?

----------


## Yadlena

,              .     -   ,     .

----------


## ____83

> ,  !        ?    150 ,     ...


 !   ,    .       :    .   . (   ! !)

----------


## Exp_Buh

> ,              .     -   ,     .


        .    .

----------


## ____83

> ,              .     -   ,     .


 !  ,        .,  .

----------


## ____83

> !   11  2 ,     ,   ,    :    "    "    "    "  " "  " ".        .   ?


       -     ,   ,             1 .
           " ".

----------

> , .   ,   -  ?!      ,         ,     " "..


  ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## ____83

> ,   ,  ,    .


  . -    ,  2    .,        .

----------

3,1,1    2      ?

----------


## ____83

> 3,1,1    2      ?


  10.07.2012 .        4.20.  .2     ,  .1    ,     .

----------


## GH

> 10.07.2012 .        4.20.  .2     ,  .1    ,     .


       2 ?

----------


## GH

> ,              .     -   ,     .


 ,      (  )    .             .  .  ,,    .     xml ,        :     xml .         .          ,     ... :Smilie:

----------


## GH

> bace.sdf               .   .      ...    .     ,  ...


,.    bace.sdf,     :      ...       ,:     -    .    42025    -.  2    bace.sdf.     .          ?    /.../      42022    2     ...         3  .  ?.

----------


## ____83

> ,.    bace.sdf,     :      ...       ,:     -    .    42025    -.  2    bace.sdf.     .          ?    /.../      42022    2     ...         3  .  ?.


 !     ,  ,    ,  ,         .   .    ,... 4.20.31.    3 .( ),  -        .)

----------


## ____83

> 2 ?


   ,,  




> 3,1,1


.

----------


## Svetlan-ka

.    1-8.2        .  ,       -?   ,   ,     ?

----------


## TASHA 22

!!!  ,....       ,     ,       ???

----------


## ____83

> !!!  ,....       ,     ,       ???


 !  :No-no:  .      ,    .            .11  12.

----------


## TASHA 22

!!!         ,       .         ?!         !?

----------


## ____83

> !!!         ,       .         ?!         !?


,    :-   (.)     (.).  ,-  .

----------


## GH

!   24    .  .   .    .        .  . : ? :  .: "  ?" : " ..."      : .    .  :   ?     . -   -... ,     .     -?.   . .  ..

----------


## TASHA 22

, !!!

----------


## ____83

> !   24    .  .   .    .        .  . : ? :  .: "  ?" : " ..."      : .    .  :   ?     . -   -... ,     .     -?.   . .  ..


   . ,    .  .

----------


## Yadlena

> ,      (  )    .             .  .  ,,    .     xml ,        :     xml .         .          ,     ...


  -      ,         -  ,         -         .         -

----------


## GH

> -      ,         -  ,         -         .         -


    ,     . -  ? - ,,....     , .

----------


## GH

,. . .   (     .-         -,.   .   .)-  .!     ..

----------

?     .  ?

----------


## ____83

> ?     .  ?


 !   . .  .

----------

*____83*, )))  )

----------

9.      2.        (  ).      (  ,  )      .      , ..   ,     01--,    ,   1           (  -  )     -   ,  .     ͻ -   ,  . *    . -   ,    .    ,  . ,  ,     .,     .( :       400 . 10009230/011211/0000923  * 3   0,75.       400 . 10009020/021211/0020475   4   0,75.-     ,  ,     (400) ,   .          = 0,225,           = 0,3)  ,   -   . 

  . 9   ,   ... ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## ____83

> ?


    :

Re:    12  11

 operator6  09  2012, 22:58 



vizit31 ():   2   -  . . ,           ?

          .
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?...8%D0%B8#p82140
    ,       http://www.fsrar.ru/feedback

----------


## aleksandblrik

??   ,   !!

----------


## GH

> ??   ,   !!


  ?

----------

> , ..   ,     01--,    ,   1           (  -  )


!        ,        .2  ... .  ? (  ,  forumadmin): "  ?   !"

----------

,       ,        ,  ?       ? .

----------


## aleksandblrik

> ?


  ,     ,      ,   ,  ,  ?

----------


## ____83

> 


   .

----------


## ____83

> ,       ,        ,  ?       ? .


 ,           ,    .     -( )  http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=8206
     . ,     .     ,  .

----------

,        ( )   ViPNet CSP 3.2 windows x32 rus  -,    ?

----------


## ____83

> ,        ( )   ViPNet CSP 3.2 windows x32 rus  -,    ?


- -   ,         .     :  () -,  , ,    .
 ViPNet CSP      ,     .
  -,           .

----------

?
          .
   ,     .
  ( )  ViPNet CSP 3.2 windows x32 rus  - -   ? ?

----------


## ____83

> ?
>           .
>    ,     .
>   ( )  ViPNet CSP 3.2 windows x32 rus  - -   ? ?


           ,  ,   ,                  browser plug-in     (VipNet CSP    CSP).
     "".

----------


## dollina

3 .   .    229  403.    ?   , :
  662  00000003   229    
     1057    403.
       ?

----------


## ____83

> 3 .   .    229  403.    ?   , :
>   662  00000003   229    
>      1057    403.
>        ?


  ?

----------


## dollina

> ?


 4.20.5

----------


## ____83

> 4.20.5


 .   4.20.32 .       .

----------

> !        ,        .2  ... .  ? (  ,  forumadmin): "  ?   !"


 )    , ...

----------

> - -   ,         .     :  () -,


  - -   .

----------

:   3  ,    .    2 ,          3 ? (  ) :Embarrassment:

----------

!
, -,   .   ,    ( ),          .
        . ?    ?
 !

----------


## Ivein

> :   3  ,    .    2 ,          3 ? (  )


         ,           3-        .

----------


## ____83

> 


          .       ,  .       ,   ,         .

----------

! , ,   2        ,    ?       ?

----------


## ____83

> ! , ,   2        ,    ?       ?


 ,   ,       . ?...,  ...

----------

> .       ,  .       ,   ,         .


,    ,       2 :       .  ?

----------


## ____83

> ,    ,       2 :       .  ?


  2       :
1 -      (1),
2 -      (2).

----------


## 28

.      ?

  197 The '000000000003' attribute is invalid - The value '229' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The Enumeration constraint failed.
  558 The '000000000003' attribute is invalid - The value '229' is invalid according to its datatype 'String' - The Enumeration constraint failed.

  4.20.34.  11  3 .
    .

----------

"  ..  "000000000003" :  "010"       "String"    Enumeration".

    ,         (    010),     .   ,       ,   ,    . 

,       010 (-),       ,     .    11   ,   ,      12.

----------

http://www.kontur-extern.ru/support/faq/43/472

----------


## 28

> "  ..  "000000000003" :  "010"       "String"    Enumeration".
> 
>     ,         (    010),     .   ,       ,   ,    . 
> 
> ,       010 (-),       ,     .    11   ,   ,      12.


    ,    ,       .    ,          .     .      .     .  11.     ,    .

----------


## ____83

> ,    ,       .    ,          .     .      .     .  11.     ,    .


    .  (010)   .11,   ?      ..    ,   .

----------


## Gromit

,  , 260         ?    ,      ,   ""   ...

----------


## ____83

> ,  , 260         ?    ,      ,   ""   ...


 !   , ,  ( 260)  11  . 12-       .

----------

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ____83

** ,!
,?

----------


## Yadlena

.     -     ,       ,       1  2 .    .    2    .    .  ,

----------


## Anton P.

> 


   - ?  ,    . ..  ,            .





> .


 .  , ,   .


To All:
 -       "   "    3 ?
  ,        - "   " -    .

 ,    - .

,    ,      .  !

----------

> - ?  ,    . ..  ,            .
> 
> 
> 
>  .  , ,   .
> 
> 
> To All:
>  -       "   "    3 ?
> ...


,  - , 10     ...

----------


## ____83

> - "   " -    .


     ,
" ,      "

----------


## 28

> .  (010)   .11,   ?      ..    ,   .


       010.   229 -   ...,   ,   11.   .

----------

12 ()    ""    "  ", \   ,  4.20.34

----------


## 28

> 12 ()    ""    "  ", \   ,  4.20.34


    .      ( , , , ,   ., ,  -     , )     ( , ,   ).

----------


## 1312

. , ,     ,     ,    ?

----------


## ____83

> . , ,     ,     ,    ?


  .

----------


## 28

> 010.   229 -   ...,   ,   11.   .


    .     ,      .         ...          ,            -  ,    .    .
            ,      .

----------

> To All:
>  -       "   "    3 ?
>   ,        - "   " -    .
> 
>  ,    - .
> 
> ,    ,      .  !


 ,,  .  ?

----------

> ,,  .  ?


.
 ,   ...
 :Frown:

----------


## Anton P.

.11  .12   .   .   "  ".     : "   ".
       " " =>     ,    " " - !      -    .

    .

     ?

----------

> .11  .12   .   .   "  ".     : "   ".
>        " " =>     ,    " " - !      -    .


  " "  -- " "

----------

:  "000000000009" :  "1001259914 "       "" 

  ,     ()      .  ?

----------


## Ivein

> :  "000000000009" :  "1001259914 "       "" 
> 
>   ,     ()      .  ?


        , -10  -9,    ,   ""   -      .    -   :Big Grin: .    ""   ,        .

----------

,    .            -   .     !  ? "      "

----------


## _.

.   ,    4.20.17,      .         3     ?    ,        ,  ,    ..,          :Frown:

----------

> ** ,!
> ,?


,   !

----------


## Anton P.

. 11    ,  .
  .12-      "".
 .
   ?

----------

> . 11    ,  .
>   .12-      "".


    "      "  "   " ?

----------


## Anton P.

> "      "  "   " ?


, .
    ,       .

----------

"  "   2  .   ?  ?

----------


## ____83

" "      ,,  .
.

----------


## ____83

> "  "   2  .   ?  ?

----------


## ____83

*Anton P.*, 
    ,            4.20.  .

----------


## ____83

> 


 ?  ,,   12  ... ..  2013  .

----------

> ?  ,,   12  ... ..  2013  .


   ?   10 ?

----------


## Anton P.

> *Anton P.*, 
>     ,            4.20.  .


 ! "" .12   .   .  .
  ! )))

----------

> 


   " ".   "".  ?

----------


## ____83

> " ".   "".  ?


   .

----------

> .


-  .        .   - ,    ?

----------

.            ?!!!!         -        ,    !!!         !!!       2000  ,    !!!       !!!

----------

> .            ?!!!!         -        ,    !!!         !!!       2000  ,    !!!       !!!


  ?       -  .
  ?   ,   .   ,   ,       ...

----------


## _.

, ,  ! 

cvc-pattern-valid:  '13.07.12'  -  '(0[1-9]{1}|[1-2]{1}[0-9]{1}|3[0-1]{1})\.(0[1-9]{1}|1[0-2]{1})\.(1[0-9]{3}|20[0-9]{2})'.  
   - cvc-attribute.3:  '13.07.12'  '200000000013'  ''  -  .  
  2      ,     ...   ?

----------


## ____83

> ?       -  .
>   ?   ,   .   ,   ,

----------


## Anton P.

> 2000  ,    !!!


   ,         -.    xls-.  -

----------

!!! 83 -?!

----------

> !!! 83 -?!


! )))

----------


## ____83

> !!! 83 -


 ::  ! ! ( 450) - !  , ,.    ?)))
,   ,  !

----------


## Anton P.

,       ,       , ,    20-25 ?

----------


## Gromit

> ,       ,       , ,    20-25 ?


  20-. ...    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ____83

*Anton P.*, 
 ,    ?!    ?!    ,   "...  ,   , ,  .. "

----------

> *Anton P.*, 
>  ,    ?!    ?!    ,   "...  ,   , ,  .. "


   !  , ,  ,   . ...
 ,  /     ...

----------


## ____83

** , 
   ?!))) 
   , ...

----------

!    ... !

----------


## ____83

> !    ... !


 , !    ))) ,,  )))

----------

, ,  ,      ( 1-2 ),    !  ,     " "  :Embarrassment:   !

----------


## 28

.  -     ?
  11 ,   12     ,   ...     .    500,   :

----------

"".   ,   ,      ...

----------


## 28

> "".   ,   ,      ...


    , ,    ...     -     ,           .

----------

> , ,    ...     -     ,           .


   ?  10    ?         .        .
         .    11 ,     09.10.2012  ,   ?

----------


## 28

> ?  10    ?         .        .
>          .    11 ,     09.10.2012  ,   ?


      ))
     ,    .            .
        .     ,   ?   -  ?

----------


## ____83

> ?  10    ?         .        .
>          .    11 ,     09.10.2012  ,


    :
          ,     .     11    .

----------

> :
>           ,     .     11    .


  ,  ,

----------


## 28

> :
>           ,     .     11    .


       ))   ,   10     ))          ,    .
,      -      .     .
 , ,      -     .

----------


## 28

> ,  ,


        ,          .

----------


## Svetlan-ka

.         -.    ,       -     ,  . ,      ,    ,    .  ,  ?      ?   ,      ,   .

----------


## 28

> .         -.    ,       -     ,  . ,      ,    ,    .  ,  ?      ?   ,      ,   .


       ,    ,     .

----------

> :
>           ,     .     11    .


,        11 ?

----------


## Svetlan-ka

> ,    ,     .


  ! )  ,   .)

----------


## -

,  !     : " .....              ".       ?     :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 28

> ,  !     : " .....              ".       ?


  11,   12  ,  5,6,7,8  .

----------


## 28

> ,        11 ?


"       10 ,         " -        .

----------


## -

> 11,   12  ,  5,6,7,8  .


 , .         .        11 12?

----------


## 28

> , .         .        11 12?


 ,  .

----------


## -

)))

----------


## 28

,    ))

----------


## ratair

> , ,  ! 
> 
> cvc-pattern-valid:  '13.07.12'  -  '(0[1-9]{1}|[1-2]{1}[0-9]{1}|3[0-1]{1})\.(0[1-9]{1}|1[0-2]{1})\.(1[0-9]{3}|20[0-9]{2})'.  
>    - cvc-attribute.3:  '13.07.12'  '200000000013'  ''  -  .  
>   2      ,     ...   ?


   4 .     .

----------


## _.

> 4 .     .


  ,  -      ,      ,     ? ( ).
              .

----------


## ratair

> ,  -      ,      ,     ? ( ).
>               .


  :-) :       ->  ->   ,   ->    .

----------


## _.

> :-) :       ->  ->   ,   ->    .


 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Svetlan-ka

.  -  ,   .   , -       ?     -? 
         ? ))

----------


## ratair

,       .     .

----------

!  !     :   2319 	 "000000000003" :  "010"       "String"    Enumeration.

----------


## ratair

,    "010"    .

----------


## ____83

**,
  010 -  -

----------

> **,
>   010 -  -


 !       .

----------


## NastjaK

!
-     ???   , *   * , ,   ???    ,     , ..  22-45?)) ...

----------


## NastjaK

-!!!!   .          - ,          ...    ...

----------


## Yadlena

,       .  .        ,                   .       1  2 .

----------

> ,        11 ?


      .  , ,         3

----------


## ____83

> ,        11 ?
> 
> 
> 
> "       10 ,         " -        .


...

----------


## Astr1974

!
     ,     1000   -         (  11-1,11-2,12-1,12-2     )        ,   .        ,  .       !!!      !

----------


## Yadlena

.   -  .       . -     .       .    ???

----------


## Gromit

,  ).    3        .   :      ,        1       . :          ,  ? ,      ,    .      ...  ?

----------


## Yadlena

> ,  ).    3        .   :      ,        1       . :          ,  ? ,      ,    .      ...  ?


   -      ( )         -

----------


## Gromit

> -      ( )         -


 -     )   -  ...     (     - ),  ,    .

----------


## 18

,     ,         , ..       ,    .  .   .     ,    .

----------


## 18

,   .

----------


## 18

> ,       .  .        ,                   .       1  2 .


  .    , ,   .      ?

----------


## bazhalex

> !
>      ,     1000   -         (  11-1,11-2,12-1,12-2     )        ,   .        ,  .       !!!      !


, - ?, ?,  ?

PS.   4           +      +   (     )

----------


## Yadlena

> ,     ,         , ..       ,    .  .   .     ,    .


  ,

----------


## Astr1974

*18*,    .

----------


## Astr1974

*bazhalex*,     ,   - .

----------


## bazhalex

> *bazhalex*,     ,   - .

----------

.  ,  .         .   ,    ,    ,       .    ,      .      ?            ?   ?

----------


## ____83

> !!!


 .   .
 15.13  : "   ..."

----------


## ____83

Re:        ?

 FsrarGuru  , 22:56 

            .
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=19730

       .   
.
http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=19760

----------


## GH

> ,


-.       - .

----------


## GH

> , - ?, ?,  ?
> 
> PS.   4           +      +   (     )


,, .. -:   ?        :        ( ,,  ....,  :    ,  ,     ,  ,  .....     ,       , ...   -     .                . -     .

----------


## GH

> !
>      ,     1000   -         (  11-1,11-2,12-1,12-2     )        ,   .        ,  .       !!!      !


  ,   ,   ,      .    (   ,,),    .,,,     .

----------


## 18

> *18*,    .


artek@udm.net
   .

----------


## bazhalex

> ,, .. -:   ?


   .      .

----------


## bazhalex

> ,   ,   ,      .    (   ,,),    .,,,     .


    ...

     7 .      ""    .   ,   ,  .       "12 " - "  ,    "

----------


## Astr1974

* GH*,    ,        ,                 :Smilie:

----------

> ,           (   78-003928 .  00087/2010)      (



   ,           !

----------


## Svetlana77772

! 

  144 	The element '' has incomplete content. List of possible elements expected: ''.

----------


## ____83

*Svetlana77772*, 
     , ,          ;            .

----------

> !
>      ,     1000   -         (  11-1,11-2,12-1,12-2     )        ,   .        ,  .       !!!      !


!     .     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Astr1974

**,    !  .

----------


## ol00

,   ! ol00@bk.ru  8 ,  -!   ... :Wow:

----------


## St_Valk

! , ,  .         ?   3    1  2,  ,      -    )    !

----------


## ____83

*St_Valk*, 




>

----------


## 005

, . , ,    -               ???     ,   2 .        .         (   -)              .               ?

----------

! , ,    ?        ?               ,    ,      ?  !

----------


## Pomanoff

> , . , ,    -               ???     ,   2 .        .         (   -)              .               ?



      ,    ,   .
                .

----------


## Viktori77

> !
>      ,     1000   -         (  11-1,11-2,12-1,12-2     )        ,   .        ,  .       !!!      !


      ?

----------


## Astr1974



----------


## tata74

Astr1974       . tata74@ngs.ru

----------


## tata74

.         (    ) ,      ,   ,             ,                  -      -        ?

----------


## Anton P.

*tata74*, ,  .

 , ,      .

----------


## ____83

. .

----------


## Viktori77

> 


cokovik@mail.ru

----------


## ljjjjj

H   ??!!      .     ?? 
         -   (  )  .
27.11.2012 15:16 |

      24.04.2012     27.12.2011 796              (  ),     .16     09.08.2012 815      ,   ()   ,    ,         ,   .   ,                 ,                       ,       ,   ,      ,  .

----------


## ljjjjj

..  , ..  ,

----------


## Elkin

, !   -   ( 4 . 2012 .).     .    ...
  4.20.24.    ?

----------


## Elkin

-      ?

----------


## GH

...       (  )  :     ,      .      .    .4-    .   .   , .     ...

----------


## ____83

*Elkin*, 
   4.20.38
  1  " ",    ,      .

----------


## Elkin

!  , ,   .

----------


## kasatka_og

.
    ,  ...
  (     ,    ,     ),  ,    ,      -  -     ?   ,        .

----------



----------


## Z0L0TK0

,      "".  .       (, , ...)         ((( 
:       (   ,   ) 
               3  2012 ,   .
  ,      .    (     ).
1.  ?     3    ?
2.        ,  ? 
3.            ,        ?
4.   ,        (XML  ).         " "?
   .

----------


## hihihi

!         .    .    2  1  11    .         .       " "  ????        ,    .  .      .

----------


## ____83

> ,      "".  .       (, , ...)         ((( 
> :       (   ,   ) 
>                3  2012 ,   .
>   ,      .    (     ).
> 1.  ?     3    ?
> 2.        ,  ? 
> 3.            ,        ?
> 4.   ,        (XML  ).         " "?
>    .


    3 ,, ?  3- . ?   .
     .     ,    ...    ..

----------


## Lavandanna

,   4     20  ?   ?

----------

> ,   4     20  ?   ?


    10- ? ((

----------

20  - .    21 ?

----------


## tata74

21.

----------

,!
        ?
      ,    (  ),      - ?   ??

----------

,  ! , ., ,          XML Editor,     ,   ,    "0"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## bazhalex

> 


 - ,    http://fsrar.ru/news/informacion-soobxhe-

----------

?

----------

> ?


       (((

----------


## Yadlena

, .               ,   4 .       -       ?

----------

?          .    .       .                 .         .     ?

----------

!!!     11  12  ???

----------


## LuckyBuh

...............
     ,            ,      .     ,    ...

----------


## LuckyBuh

> !!!     11  12  ???


     ???

----------

, , . :     .  3      ,    .    1  2 .  -         3     -     ? -   ? SOS!!!!!!

----------


## Na28ta

> !!!     11  12  ???


, ,       .        .       ()   .     .     "  "

----------


## Anton P.

> ?


  ,      .
, ,           .  , ..    .

----------


## Anton P.

> -     ?


      3 .    ,      .
    3 .        4 .

           ?

----------

! , ,       .12  . 1  2 .    .       ,     1.     2.     (   . 1).     ,   -     -   ?

----------

!  ,      .      ,   ,     -   ?  ,      " "   " "  ?
     .   ....  ,            - ?    !

----------


## kasatka_og

4 , 
 2  3     ,      xml-,         -,  ,  .

----------

> 3 .    ,      .
>     3 .        4 .
> 
>            ?


,  2 ,     ,         !
    , -  ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## ____83

,          :Frown:

----------

...     3  ????    !    !!!

----------


## ____83

....    ?       ...

----------


## GH

> ....    ?       ...


   ...    .

----------


## GH

> ,


  "   "?    -""?  ?

----------


## GH

> ,  2 ,     ,         !
>     , -  ...


    ():   .    ()   ... "   ?" :"...   ..."
    2012   ...    , "   4 ...    1-3 ..."  ,         ...  : -  ,    ,-".. ".         ...,   .

----------

,     !  ,    !

 ,      .      ,   ,     -   ?  ,      " "   " "  ?
      .   ....  ,            - ?    !

----------

> ....    ?       ...


 ,     ,  4 ,  ,     ,     , ,       ...,  -,      .   ...
          !!!

----------

> ,     !  ,    !
> 
>  ,      .      ,   ,     -   ?  ,      " "   " "  ?
>       .   ....  ,            - ?    !


        - "   "  ".

----------

> - "   "  ".


  !     :" 12 ",        2- ,     ( )      .   !

----------

,    -   ,   ,    ?  - !      ,  ,      .     .     - ?   !

----------


## GH

> ,     !  ,    !
> 
>  ,      .      ,   ,     -   ?  ,      " "   " "  ?
>       .   ....  ,            - ?    !


1.    - .  3,   -   ,     (  ,   .....)2. 1 -,, .

----------

> ...     3  ????    !    !!!


        - -      .        ,   .
    ?

----------


## 571

-,  ,       ?     ?    ?

----------


## Taiga20051

,     ?     ? ? - 4.20.41?

----------


## kirilova

!    ,    ,    .        , ..

----------


## Anton P.

> ,       ?     ?    ?


  .  - 4 ..




> !    ,    ,    .        , ..


  .   ,    ,    1 . 2013.




> ?     ? ? - 4.20.41?


  .
    4.20.41.  .

*TO ALL*
,        ,      ,     - ,  ,  .
    .  ,    -  ,  .

----------


## kirilova

*Anton P.*,      40   ,    , ..  3

----------

? :Cool:   ?

----------


## Anton P.

> *Anton P.*,      40   ,    , ..  3


      , ..      .

----------


## Anton P.

> ?  ?


   23-00,         :Frown:

----------


## svetlayp

!    .   ,          .    1,2,3         .       4 -.,    -     (  4),     3-.    ,        .      (           ,         ,   .       .

----------


## Anton P.

*svetlayp*,       , :




> 


  3   ,      4 .    .      ,       1 . 2013.

----------


## svetlayp

,        .       .    .        . :Frown:

----------


## kirilova

> , ..      .


,    , , ,

----------


## vak

, ...

   1 . 
 xml-    (), ,       ,  .  ( *.xml.sig.zip.enc)

1)            ...

  "  "   .        .             ...          "  "     ?      ?      ...

 -   "  " ...    ?

2)         ?   -    ,    ?

----------


## Anton P.

> ...


   .      .      "      ",        . Ѩ.




> "  "   ?      ?


   .




> -   "  " ...    ?


,  .   ,   ,   "" ,      .




> ?   -    ,    ?


!

----------


## vak

> .      .      "      ",        . Ѩ.


,   .       ..       ,   -   ....

----------

> ,   .       ..       ,   -   ....


    -    ,     / .

        .

----------


## ____83

.

----------


## SuperTatusya

/   (),  /     ???      ,   ,   ???? :Wow:

----------

, ,  ,   ""...
    :     .      ,   ,  ,  -   " "  ,      ... ,  .      .   ,     . ,   . ,   ...  ..,    ?

----------


## Anton P.

> , ,  ,   ""...


 !
  : " ".      (  - dap()center-inform()ru).     CertsRosalko.exe.
  .
      ,   ,  ,  .

----------

,  .   ,  .  ,        !!!       ,  ...

----------

> ,  .   ,  .  ,        !!!       ,  ...


 ,    .         3 .  " "      - .      .            : "  ...".         -   .          -    .    (  )     -      -     .

----------

, ,   . , - ,    ,   ,, ,  ""   .  , !

----------


## svetlayp

.          ,   6.00

----------


## svetlayp

,           ( ,    )     -,   .

----------


## mSSxJX



----------

> .          ,   6.00


  5*30  8-50

----------

:
  294  "000000000003" :  "229"       "String"    Enumeration.
   ,        ,  229,402,403,462  .,      .
      - ,       .
  ,

----------


## kirilova

**,     ?         ?

----------

> **,     ?         ?


,  .      .        .      .       ,    ,  .       , ,    .   ,  ?        .
-,     ,       ,   .    -  ,    "  "  ! 
    -        .     .
 -  -     https://service.fsrar.ru/region

----------


## kirilova

,      ,   ,        ,

----------

?       ,    .        ,  .
.      -     ,    ,   ,  ,   ,  ,    -,   ,    .

----------


## kirilova

,     ,        ,   ,   ,      "  ",     ,           ,   ,  ?

----------

!     .  ,    ,   .  ,      .

----------


## kirilova

,   .

----------

-   -????     -  ... ,      ,      ??

----------


## bazhalex

> -   -????     -  ... ,      ,      ??


       17.09.2012 19439/15 "...  ,    ,                   . ..."
 : http://fsrar.ru/actual/deklarirovani...avleniju-dekla

----------


## Elkin

,   ! (    :Smilie: 
     ,  ,   " -".  ,    ,      ,     ,    ""  ,    "". ,   ,     ?   ,        ,    .   ""   ,        "-".    ,       ,    .   - , ,   ,    ,     .    -   .     16,   ,    (8 ).     8 .     ,     ...        2      " -"   .   -     ,    ....
   !    !!!

----------


## MISS A

!  ,       "  169   ""   .   : "".   ,   ,           .   -    ?

----------


## Elkin

,      .         . ,   ,  ,  ,     .     ,   .

----------


## -

> !  ,       "  169   ""   .   : "".   ,   ,           .   -    ?


 !     !   ,     .       .  ,      , "     ".   .  ,      .  .     .     . , - !!!

----------


## MISS A

.   ,    .

----------


## Elkin

,      "  ":
"  .....   ""  .   : ""    - "   (    )"

----------


## Elkin

, ,     ,   !

----------


## svetlayp

. ,    ,    (1,2.3,)  4 -,  ,       ,      3  2    (   4 )     ,    (     )     3   ?        .   .   . ,

----------

> .   .


 ?   ?        .        . ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## svetlayp



----------


## -

> , ,     ,   !


 , Elkin!     ,      2009 ,       1, 2, 3  2012 .  .           . ,   " ".   :  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Help!:  :Girl Cray:   85   ""  .   : "".

----------


## svetlayp

,  (    ...)   http ://lic.rkomi.ru/doc/dekl_error.doc

----------


## svetlayp

,    -   85    ,

----------


## -

!!!

----------


## -

> ,    -   85    ,


 :Frown:   :No:         .

----------


## Elkin

, ?  ,  ,  ....

----------


## svetlayp

,     ,       ,      (       )

----------


## Lavandanna

,   1  2013   10 ?

----------

> ,   1  2013   10 ?


,

----------

,

----------



----------


## Na28ta

,    .        .    5500 + 1.. .   5900,  ,     , ..         ,     .    .     -  ,  .

----------

> ,    .        .    5500 + 1.. .   5900,  ,     , ..         ,     .    .     -  ,  .


    2012 /  3900. ,   .

  ,  ,  .   ,      ,     .
 4        ,      1 . -  ,       .     .

----------

,         -   ?

----------


## Lavandanna

4     1           ,       1 .    .                        ?             ,       ?

----------


## GH

[QUOTE=Lavandanna;54012428]      1 .    /QUOTE]
      ,       ,      ... ...     :    -   ...     ? ...     "" ,.

----------

. . 12.    ,       .  ,  .  (     )    : " ,   ". .     1.    : "",    : "  , ..  !".   .  .2.     - "  " ".  ,     .   : "    "   : "".  :      ,   .    (     ) 2 (  )    -  - ..  .    !    .2!     1. :         .    -    !  ,       .   : ..         -     !

----------

> :      ,   .    (     ) 2 (  )    -  - ..  .    !    .2!     1. :         .    -    !  ,       .   : ..         -     !






> -


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fraxine

, , ,       1 . 2013 .

----------


## Kazanova

10

----------


## Kazanova

,    5,1 . ?

----------


## ____83

> ,    5,1 . ?


,     0,5%.

----------


## Pamazok

.   ,          1.2013.,    4.2012.    1- .2013., ?    ,    ?   ,  :1)  "  "    0.    .2) " "     . 3)  "   ".

----------


## Fraxine

*Pamazok*,         --   .

----------


## Pamazok

*Fraxine*, ,    .

----------

, ,   ,      .

----------

> -


  ,       ,  . :  ( ) -  1 (  ) -   ( ) -  1 ( ) -  !  4 .    ( ) -  1( ) -  ! -      . !

----------

> ,       ,  . :  ( ) -  1 (  ) -   ( ) -  1 ( ) -  !  4 .    ( ) -  1( ) -  ! -      . !


.      ,  , .
   ?




> "  ,  ,
>    ,
> 
>    ".

----------


## Fraxine

> ,  , .


 ,   ,       . 




> :  ( ) -  1 (  ) -   ( ) -  1 ( ) -  !


      4 .  ( )-     ??? 
   ,       ?

----------


## Pamazok

> ,       ,  . :  ( ) -  1 (  ) -   ( ) -  1 ( ) -  !  4 .    ( ) -  1( ) -  ! -      . !


       :( )-( ),..     ,     ,   . ( )    , ( )             ().  ?

----------


## Kazanova

.11,      "  "      0.    " ,    (2),  .1 .     ?

----------

> :( )-( ),..     ,     ,   . ( )    , ( )             ().  ?


! .        2012 !       (   ) ,       .    -    , ,     (   )    .   ,    ,      ,     ,    ,    .      . , ,    ,    ,        .     - , !

----------


## Pamazok

> - , !


           .11.  1.2013.

----------

.    :   ,   ,   ,  ,    -  Ũ ,  ޹1.   .

----------


## Fraxine

> .    :   ,   ,   ,  ,    -  Ũ ,  ޹1.   .


  :Wow:      ,         -  ???

----------


## GH

> .11,      "  "      0.    " ,    (2),  .1 .


    .    ...   ,,    ,  ...    ?         ...  ?  .        ...   -     .

----------

, ,    ()  ,    ,        ,      1       ?

----------


## Gray_bird

!
     ,       declarant.mos.ru ?
             -.
  ,  ,  ",    ,    .
-  ?

        :
1.    -
2.     
3.     
4.         
5.       service.fsrar.ru

  1  2013   ?
,   !

----------


## Na28ta

*Gray_bird*,   . .            10  .  , ,  ,    ,   ,       .     .

----------


## Gromit

.       .            (     ).

----------


## Gray_bird

> *Gray_bird*,   . .            10  .  , ,  ,    ,   ,       .     .


  ,      -.  ,      - , (    "")   ?     ?

     -.

----------


## Na28ta

...       , ..           ...

----------


## Na28ta

*Gray_bird*,  ,   ""  .  ,       (  ).

       :
      .
 ,      ,     .
        ,     .          ,     .
,       ,  .   ,        .

----------

, .  , - .,  .    ,     9 ,         .    ?

----------


## Gromit

".",    112      .

----------

> ".",    112      .


  !  !!!!

----------


## Z0L0TK0

,  -!!!
  .    service.fsrar.ru,     :

"      ,    ,          ,         (, )! "

     ""   .  ,   .

     ,  (  ,  )

----------


## Anton P.

> ,  (  ,  )


  ?
 ,     ))))

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> ?
>  ,     ))))


 ,   ,   , ... ,      ,   .

P.S.     ,  .        :Shok:

----------


## bazhalex

> ,   ,   , ... ,      ,   .
> 
> P.S.     ,  .


       .         .       ,    , ..               (    - ).     -

----------


## tata74

.      .    ,    ,   .   ,     ,    .         829   "1130"  Keyref    - .

----------

,   . .   .   829 (  ,    ""  "1130"  ,  ,)      .     .  ()   * 1*   ,  ,       .    .     ,     (...  50)

----------


## tata74

, ,    11  (     ?)   "1130"         </>.   .      5 .  

   -      ?

----------

,   , , 19  (   1130)    .        .    .    "1130"  .   -  "1130"        ,    !

----------


## GH

> -      ?


    .     :   ...   -  ..      .       (  )     .    . ...    . :Smilie:

----------


## NatV05

,   30 . 


> .     :   ...   -  ..      .       (  )     .    . ...    .

----------

,      , !!!           ,  ,     ,   ,         !    ,       \,  1    ,      , ,  ,    ,     !

----------


## Na28ta

http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=22.    .

        ,   .        . , ,  1    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=489875 .    . 

,         (    ).

  ...    ,     .         .  ,  ,        1.   ,  1 ,         . ,      . ,   , ..    ,         .

----------

!

----------

, ,           ?    ???

----------


## Na28ta

?   ,   .      ,  ,  ,     ,  .

----------


## Neakris

,               ??   ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?   ,   .      ,  ,  ,     ,  .


  !!!
 ,       ? ..      ?

----------


## Na28ta

..      .

----------

> ..      .


.         ?

----------


## Na28ta

.       :Smilie:

----------

> .


,     ?
P.S.   )))

----------

.         (   ,     )       :
1.         ,        **?        .   ? 
2.    .  ,  (, ,  ,    .   ?     .
3.   ,       ? ,  ,   )         100%?
  ,   !

*..  )*

----------


## bazhalex

> .         (   ,     )       :
> 1.         ,        **?        .   ?


 




> 2.    .  ,  (, ,  ,    .   ?     .


        ,     .    ,    .




> 3.   ,       ? ,  ,   )         100%?


    ...      , , ,  ,      ..    ?...     ...

----------


## -

.  ,              .          ?           .         .      ?

----------

> ...      , , ,  ,      ..    ?...     ...


,    (     ,      )).          , ?  ,         .      ,    ?     , 1c ,   ,  "".           ? =))))))))

, .     -    " "   ,   ,       .

----------


## bazhalex

> ,    (     ,      )).          , ?  ,         .      ,    ?     , 1c ,   ,  "".           ? =))))))))
> 
> , .     -    " "   ,   ,       .


   :   +-  =.

----------


## 764

,    ,        ,

----------


## 764

,   - ,

----------


## 764

, .. , ,   .....       ,     ,   ,

----------


## 764

,  ,       ,

----------


## 764

,     ,

----------


## 764

**,  ,    ,

----------


## 764

*bazhalex*,    , .. , ,   .....       ,     ,   ,

----------


## bazhalex

> *bazhalex*,    , .. , ,   .....       ,     ,   ,


   ,               ,      ...       ,     ...

PS   ...

----------


## Gromit

-  .   ,        ,          6 .    .   ,   -       ,       .  -   ? -   , ?

----------


## BIS1502

,

----------


## Gromit

> ,


 ,  -  .        .         .        .     ,         "",        .          1   ,      .  ,     ,       .        http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=25993,  ,       .

----------

.
 ,        ,     .  ,      .  . .         .(      -  ).   .

----------


## bazhalex

" "  " "

----------

> " "  " "


   ""   ?              ? 
                 01.01.13.

----------


## kuznechov119m

,         ,     ,             ,                 ,             ,  .      ,                      ,               ,  500   2  2013    ,

----------


## -

-  .        .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           ,   .    ,     ,        ,       ,

----------


## kuznechov119m



----------


## GH

1.  -  xml   ?
2. :  :     -     42031??.( ..   ,       ) .

----------


## IrinaSakhalin

,   17       17.06(    5.06)        ?

----------


## Gray_bird

> ,   17       17.06(    5.06)        ?


, .
     .

----------


## IrinaSakhalin

> , .


    .        (       ).   ?

----------

40000-50000      4000-5000,   ,        ,        -   .

     ,    ?   -   -   .      ,         .     .         ,    !...  .   ,       !      ,   ...

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        2

----------


## Alla Kuznetsova

> 1.  -  xml   ?


  "."       ,        .xml (   , ).

----------


## kuznechov119m

,    ,       ,        ,        1 ,          ,        xml       ,       ,          ,      -    ,  ,                    ,               ,          ,                 ,

----------

> ,    ,       ,        ,        1 ,          ,        xml       ,       ,          ,      -    ,  ,                    ,               ,          ,                 , **


        ?       .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,       ,        ,

----------

> ,        ,       ,        ,


...     ...?!  ?!...

----------


## kuznechov119m

,  ,                xml

----------

.  .         ?         ?

----------

.    ,  .      ?           ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ?       .


     ,           ,       ,        ,        -  ,     ,          ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ,           "" ,       ""       /

----------


## shigaevna



----------


## shigaevna

> 


 !         11  12 . www.alco-report.ru 
      XLS ,   ""  XML     ,      ,      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,      ,   ,

----------


## GH

> !         11  12 . www.alco-report.ru 
>       XLS


,   ...   , -    ...    ,. .      ...       .  -  .     .

----------


## Ptichechka

, .
      .       . 
  ,  -  .

----------

> , .
>       .


  260.

----------


## Ptichechka

.     ,   ,     .   -   ,       ((((

----------


## kuznechov119m

,         ,

----------


## Ptichechka

..      -   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,          ,       ,            
     ,

----------


## Ptichechka

!! :Smilie:

----------

> 


    .   "  "  .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ,   1   1000      92 ,            ,        ,       XML   ,         ,     ,         11  ,  -     ,               ,                 ,

----------

> ,       ,   1   1000      92 ,            ,        ,       XML   ,         ,     ,         11  ,  -     ,               ,                 ,


 , .  . ,           .  , ,      .  
   ,      ,   ,     ,  ,     ,    ,  ,     . 
   .      .   ,    ,     ..  ,     (   ),    .      ,   ,         .  .
  .  ,    "",    ...   .    .   ,         .
P.S.         .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,    .     ,    2 -   ,        ,           2012     XML        ,       ,         ,         10- ,              ,    ,.     3-

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ,      ,     2000  5000     (  )     ???

----------


## kuznechov119m

10-   ,               ,

----------

!  -...         ,  .        ???   ? (   ,     ,     )   .

----------

.              .           ,  ""      .

----------

!

----------

!,,  .    2 ,      (      ),        3,4  1 13   .    ?   2 -     ,  ?

----------


## Marian

, ,      : "  498   '0'  Keyref    - ."        (     ,   )

----------


## Marian

> !,,  .    2 ,      (      ),        3,4  1 13   .    ?   2 -     ,  ?


,    .       ,     .

----------

,    :      ,  1  ,      1- ,   .,   2   ,   .   ,,         . ?

----------

> .     ,   ,     .   -   ,       ((((


   ( 260)    (12)       .     ,   : 
    , ,   ,         .  ,    ,    ,     2 :     ,   ,    ,       (   )        ,

----------


## 12345

, !)) , ,         "",        "",    "".   -      ?           ...

----------

??   ,    ...       :Frown:

----------


## Marian

> ??   ,    ...


     .         .      2    .       23.00  4.00.      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

2- ,  8-     ,   ,

----------


## Na28ta

> ,


 ,   ...




> 23.00  4.00


 ,      0.00  .   .

----------


## kuznechov119m



----------


## IrinaGudZ

,   8 ,        , ..    ,    ,  5 ,     15 .    ,   9   ,     .   ,   ?!

----------


## 83

.

----------


## 83

> ,    .       ,     .


,        (     ,       23.05.2013.) ?      3,4  2012 ,   .20  "      "?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       30      ,     1500

----------


## bazhalex

> ,       ,      ,     2000  5000     (  )     ???


     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

http://ereport.sbis.ru/price/basic?region=77 
        ,

----------


## Z0L0TK0

> ,        (     ,       23.05.2013.) ?      3,4  2012 ,   .20  "      "?


    1,2,3  2012    2013 .  ,      .

----------


## bazhalex

> http://ereport.sbis.ru/price/basic?region=77 
>         ,


   ,       .
http://ereport.sbis.ru/download/sbis  "++        2.4.141"  ,     . 
 ,   ,   :   .
     ,     ,    ,    .    ,     .          .     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,      xml    ,         ,   ..        ,      ,      ,      ,        .         , .     ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           ,            ,  23      ,

----------


## bazhalex

> ,           ,            ,  23      ,


  -           . 
 ,   ,   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,      1920   1280    ,       ,       150%     200 % ,   ,        ,      ,                 ,  xml  ,                   2010 ,

----------


## bazhalex

> ,      1920   1280    ,       ,       150%     200 % ,   ,        ,      ,                 ,  xml  ,                   2010 ,


      ,    .

 :   -   1  ,   2   (   ),  - 12 .    .  "     ()"       ...

   .        .        .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,              ,     ,

----------


## bazhalex

> ,              ,     ,


 -  .     7   2007(2010,2012,2013)   .       2003.    -   .   -  ,   -  .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           ,       ,           ,

----------


## Dashishok

.   ,   ,     .        .     ?      .          1  2013 .     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,   ,     .        .     ?      .          1  2013 .     ?


     (https://service.fsrar.ru/)
  1.      .
    15.13, 14.19, 19.7
 218-        :
                      ;

----------


## Dashishok

!   -   . ,    1   .      ? 
           1  :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

> !   -   . ,    1   .      ? 
>            1


     xml  1 .   -,     ,        excel.

----------


## Dashishok

,         ,    .
     ?   ?      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> xml  1 .   -,     ,        excel.


:
https://service.alcolicenziat.ru/auth/login

----------


## Dashishok

.  ,   .
   ,  .   .      ?  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,   .
>    ,  .   .      ?  ?


   -,       ()  :
https://dap.center-inform.ru/tehpod/...B%D0%BA%D0%BE/

----------


## Dashishok

, ,  ,   ,     .       . 12?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,          ,

----------


## Na28ta

*Dashishok*,     ,         ,        (  ,   ,  , "").   ,          , .....    -  ,      ,     ?

----------


## Dashishok

-,     .    ,      ..

----------


## kuznechov119m



----------


## Dashishok

,       ,     ?

----------


## Na28ta

,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,     ?


             ,     ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

,    ,    .

----------


## Dashishok

,   . 12.    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,    .


    6              
,,.

----------


## Dashishok

....    ,       1 . -  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ....    ,       1 . -  ,


  (.12)  1.     ,       2, .

----------

!

    ,      ,   .
   1    ,  .
 2 .    

,     28.08.2012 
 237.           
 ,     

.        
  ,       

   (  ,   
).
 ,       -
   .

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> 
>     ,      ,   .
>    1    ,  .
>  2 .    
> 
> ,     28.08.2012 
>  237.           
>  ,     
> ...


  ,               ,     "". .,     ,     ,        , .
      .,    ,      
    ,    .   .
      ,          
 .

----------


## ruzanna016

!
    -.
  ,   ,    ""   - "  "    0.     .
 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>     -.
>   ,   ,    ""   - "  "    0.     .
>  ?


  ,    xml ,

----------


## Dashishok

.  , ,      ,     ?

----------

!    :         xml?     ,   ..    excel..   ..
    ?  ! :Wow:

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------


## deklarant_

> !    :         xml?     ,   ..    excel..   ..
>     ?  !


 -         xml    -.
. http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=488586  ( #24  #27)

----------


## Elkin

,  .
      ,    6   (, )   .        . .         ( ).    -    ,  6 ,    6   ,     ,     ?    ,     .
         ?        .       , . .       ...

----------

!
, ,         ,         , ?    -  ?

----------


## Na28ta

,       ,    .     .

----------


## Dashishok

-  .   ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  .
>       ,    6   (, )   .        . .         ( ).    -    ,  6 ,    6   ,     ,     ?    ,     .
>          ?        .       , . .       ...


      ,  (  )      .
        ( .),        ,       ,      ,           ,     ,                 ,          .

----------

> !
> , ,         ,         , ?    -  ?


 ,   -   :-)

----------

!     .             .     ,    ()    .       ? ,      ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

,

----------


## NastjaK

> ,


      ? (     )

----------


## deklarant_

> ? (     )


    2.    ,         3 ,     , ..   2-      3- .       . ,  2014      .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,  2014


  . 
..   1  2014.     30  2014 .?
?

----------


## Elkin

> !     .             .     ,    ()    .       ? ,      ?


    .   .     , ..  1 .

----------


## Elkin

. ,      . , -,     ,        :Smilie: 
   -:



    ,         ,     .     ,      .

       .     ,      .  ,           ,    .


   -   -?

----------


## deklarant_

,  ()   , 
   ,   
* 20. 2*.  **    ,       (              ).
_      9  2012 .    815_

      "         ,   ()   ,    ,    "
12.*     20  "  "   "   ".*
       1  2014 .
http://www.fsrar.ru/legalacts/projec...ossiiskoi-fede
      ,    .

----------

> -         xml    -.
> . http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=488586  ( #24  #27)

----------

!!!    ,   , ,    :       ,    , ..           , ?        ,             , , ?   -  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!    ,   , ,    :       ,    , ..           , ?        ,             , , ?   -  ?


      ,

----------

> ,


.   ,        ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,        ,       ?


 -  .12.  ,          ,
      -

----------

!  :        . .. = ... 
 .      ..

   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !  :        . .. = ... 
>  .      ..
>    ?


   , ..             .
   ,         ,      - . -  ,  ,      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> , ..             .
>    ,         ,      - . -  ,  ,      .


       3         ,       ,     ,      ,

----------


## deklarant_

> 3         ,       ,     ,      ,


  ,       ,      .
       ,           .    ,               .
   ,    ,     ,          ,   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,       ,   ,         ,            ,

----------

> 


   ..    ,       (     ).        ?     ?   ?         ?
..          ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        ,       ,   ,         ,            ,


:      .    ,      , ..           .         ,    , .       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ..    ,       (     ).        ?     ?   ?         ?
> ..          ...


      2018  ,          .

   ,              .
 .    18.07.2011 N 218- .20.3. 


> :
>                       ;

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ,            ,     ,            , Ҩ

----------


## minalad

:
1. 
2.  
3.    
4.      
5.    -...

----------


## deklarant_

> :
> 1. 
> 2.  
> 3.    
> 4.      
> 5.    -...


     ,     ekce

----------


## MLbux

> ,              .
>  .    18.07.2011 N 218- .20.3.


  ,        .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        .


       .                     .
. ,     14  2013 .   N 06-1430/2013

----------


## svetlayp

!
         " "	  800009185,      (  9 ,   )

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>          " "	  800009185,      (  9 ,   )

----------


## svetlayp

!

----------


## svetlayp

,   4.20.39. ,     .    .   ( ) ,      .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   4.20.39. ,     .    .   ( ) ,      .   .


  4.20.49 ,       auto.rar,   "aldoc.ru/Upload.aspx"      .
    ,       .

----------


## svetlayp

,

----------


## svetlayp

!  !

----------


## Dashishok

, !   2 .  ,     .         ,    ?

----------


## svetlayp

!  ,      
  141 	 "000000000004" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  141 	 "000000000005" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  141 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.

----------


## deklarant_

> !  ,      
>   141 	 "000000000004" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   141 	 "000000000005" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   141 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.


000000000004-   (       ,
      )
000000000005- , 000000000006- (  9 )

----------


## svetlayp

> 000000000004-   (       ,
>       )
> 000000000005- , 000000000006- (  9 )


 , ,      2

----------


## Dashishok

,       ,      ,     3  2013,   .
    .
     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       ,      ,     3  2013,   .
>     .
>      .

----------


## Nikitos2006

, !
    :
  306 	  "79"  Keyref    - .
  571 	  "133"  Keyref    - .
  565 	  "125"  Keyref    - .

----------


## IrinaSakhalin

3       ?

----------

> 3       ?


 10 , ..

----------


## Dashishok

> 3       ?

----------

!  2    " "   ,    1     229  , 
         ,    -  0,4  0,4   -4.     ,  
  (100 ),    ""  ...    .

----------


## deklarant_

> , !
>     :
>   306 	  "79"  Keyref    - .
>   571 	  "133"  Keyref    - .
>   565 	  "125"  Keyref    - .


.

----------


## deklarant_

> !  2    " "   ,    1     229  , 
>          ,    -  0,4  0,4   -4.     ,  
>   (100 ),    ""  ...    .


  xml  ,

----------


## GH

> xml  ,


    -  ...      .     39   ,      .
 ,  -?   ,   ?      ?             ,  . :        ?   ... .

----------


## deklarant_

> -  ...      .     39   ,      .
>  ,  -?   ,   ?      ?             ,  . :        ?   ... .


   :
   11 


   ,  .12   260

----------

9     ""   ???

----------


## deklarant_

> 9     ""   ???


     ,        .
  .

----------


## Riv'era

!
      3 ,  , ,  ...
  .  ,  ... 
,               ?
  -      10...

----------


## Riv'era

!
      3 ,  , ,  ...  :Frown: 
  .  ,  ... 
,               ?
  -      10...

----------


## kuznechov119m

xml      ,     ,           ,     -               .

----------


## GH

> :


   .    ...!...

----------


## Anton P.

,    .

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/345986/

  .

1)   20 .




> 15.   ,   20-  ,    .


2)      . ..,  ,   1  2014 .   30  2014 . .




> 20  "  "   " ,


3)           .




> ()                        ( )    .


P.S.   . -    ? ( , ,  )

----------


## deklarant_

8

----------


## kuznechov119m

4

----------

Anton P,  :Ok:

----------


## Kazanova

- ,   01.07.2013,         ,     ,   ...,

----------

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


      , -  2013. .
       .        ,

----------


## Kazanova

-

----------


## Anton P.

,    4 .2013  ,        .12 (  )    260 " ". 
   ?  ""   260   11-  12- ?

----------


## 56

> ,    4 .2013  ,        .12 (  )    260 " ". 
>    ?  ""   260   11-  12- ?


   25.12.2012  259-       22  1995   171-        ,         ()  ,    12.4, 12.5, 12.6  12  2   , , .
....    260  :
...   ,    ,          12.
* 01.03.2013*

----------

!  2014  .         ,   .
         -     ?

.

----------


## deklarant_

> !  2014  .         ,   .
>          -     ?
> .


!
             ,   ,        ,    .

----------

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


     09.08.2012  815      , ,   ..
..   ,       .
       ,          .49 ,..              .
    ,     ,    ,    ,   ,       .




> , ,         ,             ,           ,    ,   , ,       .    . 2.9        ,         ,   .     ,


    52.25, 52.25.1  52.25.12    .

----------

.       c .      :      ""(  )  ,      "".     (  ) -    .    (  )   (   ,      )        .              .              ...  .  ,      ""    "".            "".       .  -        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .       c .      :      ""(  )  ,      "".     (  ) -    .    (  )   (   ,      )        .              .              ...  .  ,      ""    "".            "".       .  -        ?


      ,     .

----------

> ,     .


    .   .       .    .

----------

,  :      2 ,     .          .       ,   .          ?

----------


## 56

> ,  :      2 ,     .          .       ,   .          ?


,       (        ,   ..)

----------

> ,       (        ,   ..)


             ?

----------


## 56

> ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  :      2 ,     .          .       ,   .          ?


 ,      , ..         .     ,        ,   . ,      "".

----------

.     .  :    ?    ,       .       .       .....

----------


## 56

> .     .  :    ?    ,       .       .       .....


          -        ,

----------


## deklarant_

> .     .  :    ?    ,       .       .       .....


     .
 ,      ""         ,   .
   ,     ,  -        ,      .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           ,     -    ,          ,      ,             ,

----------


## 56

> ,           ,     -    ,          ,      ,             ,


   :* "     "*

----------


## Marimaiia

! , ,       :
  1264 	  "20"  Keyref    - .
  1264 	  "17"  Keyref    - .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,       :
>   1264 	  "20"  Keyref    - .
>   1264 	  "17"  Keyref    - .


   =20  =17,     ,   -     ,      .    xml,     ,  ,       .    ,       .   ,        .
   xml

----------


## Marimaiia

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54194540]   =20  =17,     ,   -     ,      .    xml,     ,  ,       .    ,       .   ,        .
   xml

      XML  ,        ((      ,        ... 
R1_7820027500_063_25122013_19D926DB-49EF-4437-8388-4A76AFB9527F.rar

----------


## deklarant_

,     ,       , . .      ,     ,

----------


## Marimaiia

...        ... -,  ,     (((     ,   ))

----------

:Embarrassment:    ,    .       .             4   31 ,        .       31     ?     ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .       .             4   31 ,        .       31     ?     ,     ?


     .

----------

. !   !  :yes:

----------


## 1980

!    :Smilie:  ,  ,      2  (      ),     3 ... ,   ...     , -,    ,    :Frown:

----------


## 1980

, ,   5-

----------

(  )?

----------


## deklarant_

> (  )?


...


> ,  2012-2013.           (.12), ,

----------


## deklarant_

> !    ,  ,      2  (      ),     3 ... ,   ...     , -,    ,


 03.01.2014      4.5.,        ( .15.13)  2 , ..           2 .2013    .
    21.12.2013 N 365-  03.01.2014 .           ,       , ..  .1.7.: ,   ,     ,      .
         ,           .
  ,      (,   ).

----------


## 1980

deklarant, ,  5-   ?      ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> deklarant, ,  5-   ?      ?   ?


   ,      1-3 .2013  31.12.2013,       . , ,    2012      ,           .      .    -2 ,   03.01.2014    (   21.12.2013 N 365-.)   1 .    03.01.2014 ,   .1.7.: ,   ,     ,      .
  : 


> 1-2  2014.
>         01.01.2014  02.01.2014  ,        .            .
>   03.01.2014      .

----------


## 1980

!    2  -          (  ,       ,  )?      -  3-       3-     ?    .

----------


## deklarant_

> 3-       3-     ?    .


03.01.2014       21.12.2013 N 365-
"                         ,    "
:  -   http://www.pravo.gov.ru, 23.12.2013.
 ,                      ,              .

----------


## -

> 


   .    ,         .
 ,       ,   ,  .        "".     ?  ,  ,       ,    .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,         .
>  ,       ,   ,  .        "".     ?  ,  ,       ,    .   ?


    :
. 3 .49      ,      ,                  .       ,             .

----------


## -

?   :  ,  ,  ,   -  .      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?   :  ,  ,  ,   -  .      ?


       ,         ,     .
    ,   -  .

----------

> ?   :  ,  ,  ,   -  .      ?


 .




> 2. ,    1   ( - ), :
> ) , *   ()*     , ,   ;
> )  , **     , ,   .





> 14.1.  N 12             , **    .

----------


## Dashishok

!    ,      .       .       4  2013 ?
      ,   ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !    ,      .       .       4  2013 ?
>       ,   ,    ?


      1077-1080

   :
      :
  23/06/12.    ,    .        4 2012
 :      , ..         .
http://minpromtorg.permkrai.ru/article/show/322

----------

> :      , ..         .
> http://minpromtorg.permkrai.ru/article/show/322


  ,      ......           31  2013 .   .         4  ,       3       .                       .           ?     ....          -    , ..    .....         .    -        ?        ?      3 ?    ()    :Redface:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ......           31  2013 .   .         4  ,       3       .                       .           ?     ....          -    , ..    .....         .    -        ?        ?      3 ?    ()


       4 ., .       4 .    03.01.2014      1  ( 365),       ,     ,      ,         ,     ..           (50-100 ..).      -   ,        , ..       , -           , ..    .       .

----------

.                   :yes:        -        .     ... ,    .       .    .

----------


## koshka8484

!!!     2013   ,     ,      4 .?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!     2013   ,  .   ,      4 .?   ?


     ,       12. 
    ,       5-7.,      .

----------

11  -  ?    .   .        .   INN  KPP    ,   .         .

< NameOrg="" INN="800000001" KPP="">
     < 200000000013="01.10.2013" 200000000014="005355" 200000000015="" 200000000016="0.50000"/>
     < 200000000013="01.10.2013" 200000000014="054968" 200000000015="" 200000000016="0.50000"/>
     < 200000000013="01.11.2013" 200000000014="62630" 200000000015="" 200000000016="0.10000"/>
</>

----------


## deklarant_

> 11  -  ?    .   .        .   INN  KPP    ,   .         .
> 
> < NameOrg="" INN="800000001" KPP="">
>      < 200000000013="01.10.2013" 200000000014="005355" 200000000015="" 200000000016="0.50000"/>
>      < 200000000013="01.10.2013" 200000000014="054968" 200000000015="" 200000000016="0.50000"/>
>      < 200000000013="01.11.2013" 200000000014="62630" 200000000015="" 200000000016="0.10000"/>
> </>


            10 ,  -
       , ..    -10   -9 ,
  ,                   xml  .

----------

> 10 ,  -
>        , ..    -10   -9 ,
>   ,                   xml  .


  .        (   )?           -      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .        (   )?           -      ?


  ( xsd)    " "
     xml   (       )             .

----------


## svetlayp

!    260   12 ?    11  .  .

----------


## o_Kontakt

> !    260   12 ?    11  .  .


  - , , ,  - 11

----------


## .

!  .   2013 .     .       .         . :       ,     3 ?   1  2  (     ,      )?

----------


## deklarant_

> .


     xml       .     ,     -         ,          . .         .     ,       ,   .      ,        ..        .,             ,     ""   ,   ,        .          / .

----------


## .

.   .       ,    .  :    3 .    ?           ?    ?

----------


## Anton P.

3 ,      01001   /    45001, 45002  45003.
        ,   01001  .

----------


## svetlayp

!      ?       xml ,       :
  146 	 "000000000004" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  146 	 "000000000005" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  146 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.

----------


## deklarant_

> !      ?       xml ,       :
>   146 	 "000000000004" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   146 	 "000000000005" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   146 	 "000000000006" :  ""       ""    Pattern.


   11 (),         , ,     146

----------


## svetlayp

> 11 (),         , ,     146


 11 .    .   2 ,    ,  ()       .   ,     
       1 ,

----------


## Dashishok

> :      , ..


       3 ,   ,      4 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 3 ,   ,      4 ?


 ,     , ..   , ,  -       .
        .

----------


## Dashishok

> :      , ..


       3 ,   ,      4 ?



> ,     , ..   , ,  -       .


     .   3   ,     ??

----------


## deklarant_

3 .  ,    , ..            
       (   )    .
       .

----------


## Dashishok

> 


     ,    ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,       ?


 .          ,             , ..       .    ,    - .
       ,   , ..         ,     ,           ,                      . (   )
    : .1.2. ,       ,         (      ,    ).
"   "          23  2012  231

----------


## Dashishok

> (   )    .


        ?     ,      , ..    .
    ?   ,   ,

----------

,,    (  "")     9 ,   , .    The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.. ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,,    (  "")     9 ,   , .    The required attribute '000000000005' is missing.. ?


   xml   ,       ,        10 ,    9 .           10    ,     .
 ( .)       ,       (xml)    , ..     ,      ,      , ..     .         xml,        ,     .

----------

.         -.        4 . -    ? .

----------


## deklarant_

> .         -.        4 . -    ? .


 https://service.alcolicenziat.ru/auth/login ,  ,         "  -"

----------

!

----------

> .         -.        4 . -    ? .


 ,   - 20 .

----------


## af0n9

.


-   XML  
- cvc-pattern-valid:  ''  -  '(0[1-9]{1}|[1-2]{1}[0-9]{1}|3[0-1]{1})\.(0[1-9]{1}|1[0-2]{1})\.(1[0-9]{3}|20[0-9]{2})'.
- cvc-attribute.3:  ''  '200000000013'  ''  -  .
-   


-   XML  
-  ''  = '2'  - minLength '3'.
- cvc-attribute.3:  ''  '000000000014'  ''  -  .
-

----------


## deklarant_

> .
> 
> 
> -   XML  
> - cvc-pattern-valid:  ''  -  '(0[1-9]{1}|[1-2]{1}[0-9]{1}|3[0-1]{1})\.(0[1-9]{1}|1[0-2]{1})\.(1[0-9]{3}|20[0-9]{2})'.
> - cvc-attribute.3:  ''  '200000000013'  ''  -  .
> -   
> 
> 
> ...


  11:
200000000013- 
000000000014-    (    )
(minLength '3'   3 ,   -2  )
 xml

----------


## af0n9

.

     :

     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .
> 
>      :
> 
>      ?


       .   ,    xml,   ,.

----------

,   ,  11  12 .                    .        11  12      ,         ,          .   .     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,  11  12 .                    .        11  12      ,         ,          .   .     ?


           ( ).
        -, ..   .

----------

> ( ).
>         -, ..   .


   .

----------


## Sv1

?     . ..             .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?     . ..             .


        ,     .
    , ..      (,, , .    ).

----------

!    :      ,                   ,              ,        ,                 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !    :      ,                   ,              ,        ,                 ?


,           -
  ,,    , , -.,..       .
         , ..      :   ..

----------

> !    :      ,                   ,              ,        ,                 ?





> 2.  ,    ,    ** ,    1  ,  ,    .
> 
> =========================
> 
>  14.16.     ,    
> 2.    (   ),       ,      ,   , -
> **   ,    ;    -**     ,    .


 ...  :Frown:

----------

:Smilie:              ?         ,             ,          ,           .      . .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


    (   ). 14.16.     ,    .




> ,             ,          ,           .      . .


             ,   ,        ,    .
     09.08.2012  815     , ,   .. ..   ,       .
     ,        .49 ,..              .
         ,    ,    ,   ,       .



> , ,         ,             ,           ,    ,   , ,       .    . 2.9        ,         ,   .     ,           .


      (52.25, 52.25.1  52.25.12),    ,    .

----------

( ).
        -, ..   .

 ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ( ).
>         -, ..   .
>  ,     ?





> ( ).


      23  2012   231.
.1.5.1.  ,         :
.1.5.2	  ( )   -   ,   -     . 
..          ,         ,       (, )     (1.5.3),   /  .



> -, ..   .

----------



----------


## kotja

.  ,  .     ,       (),      ,   .      , ..   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,  .     ,       (),      ,   .      , ..   ?



              (),    ,    ..  ,      (   )        ,     ..   ,    ,  ,            .        ,    ,         ,       ,       .

----------


## kotja

,          .     ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          .     ,    ?


            ,     ,      ,       ,        ,     ,  ,          ,    .

----------


## fsrar

. ,     .    .    .  .  . -.    .  .  .   .
+ 7 926 680 98 76

----------


## IrinkaSta

.  . :  4. 2013   .  3  ( ,  ) -            (,   ).  1.01.2014.        -      ,       -   2013   ,    01.01.2014.       ( ,  )-     ,  -  ?  !

----------


## deklarant_

,    1.01.2014    ,    1.01.2014.     1 .



> ,    11      ,    12     . ,                      ,    ,     23.08 2012  231,      ,    .
>  ,        .
>             ,       2  5   ,      31.12.2005 864.
> .   ..


   ,         -   .         , .  872  31.12.2005 (  .   422  02.05.2012).

----------


## IrinkaSta

> ,    1.01.2014    ,    1.01.2014.     1 .
> 
>    ,         -   .         , .  872  31.12.2005 (  .   422  02.05.2012).


.    ,        (        )          ?

----------


## PPAlina

*deklarant_*, 
,   .
  .     2013.       30.03.14.       ,   - ?  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*, 
> ,   .
>   .     2013.       30.03.14.       ,   - ?  ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=127048&page=30  ( #893)

----------

:    ,    IP-     6     ,    !!!    ,  ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :    ,    IP-     6     ,    !!!    ,  ,    ?


     ()       ?
     .

----------


## Alice_Foxy

> ()       ?
>      .


  .   . - !

----------


## deklarant_

> .   . - !


    cookies  ,   .
   .
   -Coogle Chrome, Yandex,Opera,Firefox.

----------


## svetlayp

!        11    20 ?       .     *   *   15.11.2013
N 1024 . 15   2014    * *    20- .

----------


## deklarant_

> !        11    20 ?       .     *   *   15.11.2013
> N 1024 . 15   2014    * *    20- .


 .7

----------


## svetlayp

,       12   4  2013 ?    ,    .  ,

----------


## svetlayp

> .7


,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       12   4  2013 ?    ,    .  ,


 ,  "". 
09.04.2014 -     .
     .               - (495)662-50-52 . 1060, 1202.

----------

92 8  2014 .       -   .      .
    .
:  1-          ,        8 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 92 8  2014 .       -   .      .
>     .
> :  1-          ,        8 ?


      ,     ,   30.06.14          21  .11.  ,   20 .   -

----------


## igorexa200

> ........      21  .11.  ..........


  ,        21 ? 
   .... .......... :Embarrassment:

----------


## igorexa200

- 4.30.08.
 21  .
 . 12      ....
 :Frown: 

    20 ...?

----------


## Pauls

!
  ,    (
 :     ,         .
         . ?
  ,       ?

!

----------


## kotja

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        21 ? 
>    .... ..........

----------


## deklarant_

> - 4.30.08.
>  21  .
>  . 12      ....
> 
>     20 ...?


.   , ..  1.01.2014      .

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>   ,    (
>  :     ,         .
>          . ?
>   ,       ?
> !


..   ,       ()         ?
          5,6,7,        ,

----------


## Pauls

> ..   ,       ()         ?
>           5,6,7,        ,


  !   !!!

----------

"  " : "    13.20000" -     -   . -  ?   ()    ,    ,  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> "  " : "    13.20000" -     -   . -  ?   ()    ,    ,  ...

----------

> 


,  ,  ,     :  ,     -   ...

----------


## Lavandanna

,    ,    .11     21 ,    6

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,    .11     21 ,    6


    .   :     30 .

----------


## kotja

. ,                 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,                 ?


   08  2014 .  92   21 (.11) : 
"    ,     ()  ,     "

   ()-  
  ()- .
    01.01.2015
    01.09.2015.

----------


## Frear

> 08  2014 .  92   21 (.11) : 
> "    ,     ()  ,     "
> 
>    ()-  
>   ()- .
>     01.01.2015
>     01.09.2015.


. , -,          01.09.2015? 
   01.01.2015 .    01.09.2015    .

 .

----------


## deklarant_

> . , -,          01.09.2015? 
>    01.01.2015 .    01.09.2015    .
> 
>  .


    27.07.2012 N 775 (.  18.03.2014) "      "
http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_160549/

.4,  )   ,   ,     ,       21  2005 . N 786,   1  2015 .

----------

, ,  .11  21           ,    ,     ()  ,     ?

----------


## kotja

. 16  2014      ,          1 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . 16  2014      ,          1 ?


             ,

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,  .11  21           ,    ,     ()  ,     ?


-              21

----------


## MakrushinaKU

,      21     11?!  ?!

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      21     11?!  ?!


       ,  ,         21

----------


## Anton P.

"" (     1),     -,        2 (  ).
  .
  ,      .
 ?
  ,   ,       ""  "".

?

----------


## deklarant_

> "" (     1),     -,        2 (  ).
>   .
>   ,      .
>  ?
>   ,   ,       ""  "".
> ?


  2014        ,      (    ),        .                   ,       ,          ,       500  . ,            .
           ,       .        , ..    (  ),             -  ,    ,   ,        .
       - ,         .                 ,   -    .

----------

- ))       ...

----------


## Anton P.

.

*deklarant_*, 
   ,     (11  12)    ?    ?  ,         - , , , ,    ..?

----------


## deklarant_

> .
> 
> *deklarant_*, 
>    ,     (11  12)    ?    ?  ,         - , , , ,    ..?


       ,    -  .

----------


## .

, 
     ,    , 
  ,         ,     ? 
  ,       . 
         .
 - 

  4000-5000     ?
   ,     , .

----------


## deklarant_

> , 
>      ,    , 
>   ,         ,     ? 
>   ,       . 
>          .
>  - 
> 
>   4000-5000     ?
>    ,     , .


 2012-2013         ( 12),
 2014  ,        ,  ,            4 .       .          ,  ,        ,  2014     .15.13  5-10 .,     2-   .
       ,      , ..             .
http://econsmolensk.ru/Vnimaniyu_deklarantov-/                    12     4 .2013 (  31.01.2014),   945 .

----------


## .

,  ,   :Hmm: 
 ,      , ..       ... , ,

----------


## .

-        -?

----------


## Lavandanna

,    .11    21      21 ,    22. ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .11    21      21 ,    22. ,   ?


       ,          .

----------


## zl0dey

> .    ,        (        )          ?


                  ...

  ..:
     ...  26.03.14    ...,      ..     ..       ..    ..           .. ..      ..                 ..   .. 

         ?          ,          .. 

                     ...
           ?

        .. ..       ...

----------


## kotja

.  ,  :  ,         .        ,    , /   (  ).       ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,  :  ,         .        ,    , /   (  ).       ,     ?


    : http://gov.spb.ru/gov/otrasl/c_business/licenzirovanie/

----------


## kotja

,     ,    ,              ,     .    ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,    ,              ,     .    ,        ?


   ,                     ,   (11.04.2014)                 , ..     .
,                  .

----------


## zeleenka

!     ( ),      ,     .      2 ?    -       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !     ( ),      ,     .      2 ?    -       ?


!        2 ., ..

----------

.   .       ,        - .      2013 .      ,   ,       .  1 . 2014 .       .        2013   2014 .   "    2......                " ". .            ,         .   ?     4 . 2013       ?     .  .

----------

> .   .       ,        - .      2013 .      ,   ,       .  1 . 2014 .       .        2013   2014 .   "    2......                " ". .            ,         .   ?     4 . 2013       ?     .  .


 !      ,  1 2014  / 1,   1 /  ,    ,   ,   .    ,   ,   , ,     ?

----------


## o_Kontakt

> !      ,  1 2014  / 1,   1 /  ,    ,   ,   .    ,   ,   , ,     ?


    .       ( ) -

----------

> .       ( ) -


    ,    ,   "1"      ,        " " -    .

----------


## igorexa200

!

       12-  4        12  1 2014.

 ....- ........,    520 ,    500-..........
-  1   .

 ...? ...? ?  ?  :Frown:

----------


## igorexa200

> !
>  ...? ...? ?  ?


...  ...
   .........
    15  2013 .  1024      !        ,    .

----------

> ...  ...
>    .........
>     15  2013 .  1024      !        ,    .


  ,   !!!  ,  ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> !
> 
>        12-  4        12  1 2014.
> 
>  ....- ........,    520 ,    500-..........
> -  1   .
> 
>  ...? ...? ?  ?


 ....     ?

----------


## igorexa200

> ,   !!!  ,  ...


  :yes: 



> ....     ?


....
   ++ ().... :Frown:  
, ,     ....

    !
           4  2013   1  2014 ,  .

          ,     "" .
       1  2014     " ".
    ,  1          .

    -         ,    ...? 
 -     ,    . 

. :yes:

----------

...       ,  20- .  - ....   ...     ...   ...

----------


## -

,    ,    .   5      4 .  1 .   1 . .    4 .,   -   (   ).    ,    ,       .        .  ,   ,       .      2 .       ?

----------


## 56

> ,    ,    .   5      4 .  1 .   1 . .    4 .,   -   (   ).    ,    ,       .        .  ,   ,       .      2 .       ?


!   ,  ,      .          .  2    .

----------


## -

.   .

----------


## 56

> .   .


      ?

----------


## -

> ?


   - , .

----------


## 56

> - , .


info@fsrar.ru,      ,     info@pfo.fsrar.ru  :Smilie:

----------


## -

. :yes:

----------


## 56

> .


  :Wink:

----------

[QUOTE= 56;54325148]    :Wink: [/QUOT
      4  2013.  -    1  2014.      ?    ,    4  2013  ??

----------

> 4  2013.  -    1  2014.      ?    ,    4  2013  ??


   ?
  -    ,   .   -    0....         4 .     ,   4    31.03.2014.

----------


## 56

> -    0....         4 .


 , )

----------

[QUOTE=;54325210][QUOTE= 56;54325148]    :Wink: [/QUOT


   ,     :    4  2013  1  2014.           .         4  2013   (   ,     !!!),      .    ,   .   ,     .   ,   4  2013  -  !!!!  ?

----------

[QUOTE=;54325268][QUOTE=;54325210]


> [/QUOT
> 
> 
>    ,     :    4  2013  1  2014.           .         4  2013   (   ,     !!!),      .    ,   .   ,     .   ,   4  2013  -  !!!!  ?


 , !!!!!!

----------


## 1313

, - !? -    .   1 .   . !?

----------

> , - !? -    .   1 .   . !?


   "    "....

----------

> ,     :    4  2013  1  2014.           .         4  2013   (   ,     !!!),      .    ,   .   ,     .   ,   4  2013  -  !!!!  ?


   !

----------

> , !!!!!!


 ,           !    ,         +   .
      ,

----------


## 56

[QUOTE=;54325268][QUOTE=;54325210]


> [/QUOT
> 
> 
>    ,     :    4  2013  1  2014.           .         4  2013   (   ,     !!!),      .    ,   .   ,     .   ,   4  2013  -  !!!!  ?


!   -     (4  2013 )

----------


## 56

> , - !? -    .   1 .   . !?


         09.08.2012 815 (     ,    (    01.07.2014))    "   "    "...."

----------


## deklarant_

> . !?


              .

----------


## ModestAlex

. ,        2 .

----------


## ModestAlex

(

----------


## 56

> (


!           ,         : "  " "        / ."

----------


## 56

> (


     2   :Smilie:

----------


## ModestAlex

,             .  ?(((((

----------


## 56

> ,             .  ?(((((


  :Hmm:        ,   ,       ,     ?

----------


## 56

> ,   ,       ,     ?

----------


## ModestAlex

,      ,        ,      :

----------


## 56

> ,      ,        ,      : 54418


    ,    ?   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ModestAlex

,      ?       ?

----------


## 56

> ,      ?       ?


        ,     ,

----------


## 34

4  2013 ,   .           ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 4  2013 ,   .           ?


  ,             ,         ,      .          ,              .

----------


## 34

,    ,    .     -        .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,    .     -        .


  .  .

----------


## 34

,        ,  ,    ,           .       :  ,      ?

----------

.        ,       ,    ?

----------

.     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ?


,

----------

> .        ,       ,    ?


      .    .

----------

.    :     ?     ( )    ,                 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .    :     ?     ( )    ,                 ?


          ,  500    ,   .12

----------

.
 1   : "              . "
 : "              ,      . 
  .  -   ,   ?"
  2 
"  "    "    "    "  " "  " ".   - .   - 500"
   . 
       .   :    ."

   .    -  .
     ?  ?  4.30.10       ?      ?     -  .     1    500 ( .2)     2  -     .
  ...??

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>  1   : "              . "
>  : "              ,      .   .  -   ,   ?"


     -  ,            .   .

----------

2    : "   "    "    "    "  " "  " ".   - .   - 500"
44,19+620,1-607,534=56,756       56,756
  ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 2 
> "  "    "    "    "  " "  " ".   - .   - 500"
>   ...??


     ,     2 .
 -   (.1)  .   ""    
.+-.
http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=14775

----------

> -  ,            .   .


 . ,   2 ,         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,   2 ,         ?


  2- ,

----------

. 
  . ,   .   -  .    . .    .    . !?
  .          0,2      -  .        ,   0,2,  0,2  ,      .  0,2 .   !    -      Xml !  ?      ""     .   -   .

----------

!     +.      .            ,       .         .       ,     0.  1/04/2014    .     ,    .   .   ?   ?  ?   ?     ,     .   ?   .

----------

. , ,       :    ,    . 
        .    :    ?    ,        : "   ,     /  .   - 782001001"
    :
14.07.2014 12:46:53.10	   	   .
14.07.2014 12:46:53.13	 	       .   :    .
    - ,           ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . , ,       :    ,    . 
>         .    :    ?    ,        : "   ,     /  .   - 782001001"
>     :
> 14.07.2014 12:46:53.10	   	   .
> 14.07.2014 12:46:53.13	 	       .   :    .
>     - ,           ?


 



> 14.07.2014 - -  4.30.11
>       XML       .      ,     .        -. (-    " \")         ""





> ,            , !!
> ..    ,        ,    .    .,        ,    ,

----------

> 


     4.30.11,     4.30.10

----------

> 4.30.11,     4.30.10


)

----------


## IrinaSakhalin

0.1?    ,     0.6

----------


## IrinaSakhalin

-,      -  alko.kontur.ru

----------

.
           .    1    ,   2    .   1      1.   .       ?      ????

----------


## _

! , ,         xml  1  2014.?          ,        :Frown:     ,       .   , , !

----------


## deklarant_

> -,      -  alko.kontur.ru


,

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,         xml  1  2014.?          ,           ,       .   , , !


        .   xml  ,    . 11  12 ,        excel,

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>            .    1    ,   2    .   1      1.   .       ?      ????


       ( 13  18  .1),    -( 12  16  .1.  11.        .
          (  ),        (   ),    .     ""    ,     .,.             .

----------


## _

!     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !     ?


 "" -" "

----------

> ( 13  18  .1),    -( 12  16  .1.  11.        .
>           (  ),        (   ),    .     ""    ,     .,.             .


      ,         .        .   .    "  "    ,     .

----------

> ( 13  18  .1),    -( 12  16  .1.  11.        .


    -.   1    1   .         2???   2    ???            1     ????    1    -   " "????

----------


## _

!12014.zip

----------


## deklarant_

[QUOTE=_;54334441]   !

----------


## _

!

----------


## Lara82

!    .   .      :    1  1  -    1.  0,15,    4   .  -         -               0,15.      ?

----------

, , - !          ,     ,   .            ,    ,   .    ,       . , ,  ! ,            .   !  !!

----------


## deklarant_

> , , - !          ,     ,   .            ,    ,   .    ,       . , ,  ! ,            .   !  !!


      4.30.11, ..:



> -       ,      ..      ,          xml,        xml.   ,      ..     ,    xml         ="false",..    :
> < =" " ="232901001" ="false">
>       (   4.30.11    ),        ,     .(         , ..   ,      )


  ,   :



> ,  , , , (..   / )   ,      ,        ,     .      / (    ,  , , , ),      .           ,      .
>             .   ,      ()      ,       ,      .

----------


## Anton P.

.

       ""  9 .     ,  ..  1  2014 .    4 . 2013 .   .

    2 ,     ,   ,     10 .


   ""   .    .    . !
     .
 

  ?
    -     .

----------

,   1      9    "",    .       ...           ,

----------


## deklarant_

"" -   .  1-        - ,       .      ,   =9         ,     10                 .          (  +).
    ,    =9 ,    (   ""  ,    )

----------


## Anton P.

.




> ,


,        "".    3-    .





> ,   =9


       ==9 .
   2013    ,    .

,  2014 .  .    =10  ( "" ),  =800000001.    ,  .

 , ,   ""    ? ,     "" .

----------

> , ,   ""    ? ,     "" .


  ...          ""

----------


## deklarant_

,   . 
xml      -    .
   (. )

----------


## 34

> !    .   .      :    1  1  -    1.  0,15,    4   .  -         -               0,15.      ?


    ,                .                       .   2        .

----------

> 


  ...        .      ""  ....

----------


## svetlayp

!  .         (       ,   )       1 .    ,    ... ...
  390    "100000000021".   393    "100000000021".   407    "100000000021".   416    "100000000021".   419    "100000000021".   426    "100000000021".   429    "100000000021".   435    "100000000021".   444    "100000000021".   460    "100000000021".  
       .   :

----------


## svetlayp

> !  .         (       ,   )       1 .    ,    ... ...
>   390    "100000000021".   393    "100000000021".   407    "100000000021".   416    "100000000021".   419    "100000000021".   426    "100000000021".   429    "100000000021".   435    "100000000021".   444    "100000000021".   460    "100000000021".  
>        .   :


 . .     .    ,       1.2014,  . ,   .     2 .    1.   ,   .

----------


## svetlayp

> ,                .                       .   2        .


          .

----------


## zeleenka

,  !      ?     .
    ,      ,     ,    .       ,    ?    "1 "    (((            ?    ,   ,   7   400 .  ?

----------


## gerbion

,            500  520,     ,  .     ?  1     .   1-   ?    2-    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,            500  520,     ,  .     ?  1     .   1-   ?    2-    ?


  12()       ,     .11

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  !      ?     .
>     ,      ,     ,    .       ,    ?    "1 "    (((            ?    ,   ,   7   400 .  ?


       ,      .

----------


## zeleenka

> ,      .


       ..            ? ((

----------


## svetlayp

,      ,   1        ?
         ?
 ,  ......

.

----------

! 
 ! 
   ?

/  / (7830001405/710402002)      .   - 504701001.     500

----------


## 34

> .


           ,    .    .35-30-55

----------


## 34

> . .     .    ,       1.2014,  . ,   .     2 .    1.   ,   .


     2 ?        ,    1   .            ,  .       ,      .        2    1    ,    ,          1 ,      1      2 .      2   30 .

----------


## 34

> ! 
>  ! 
>    ?
> 
> /  / (7830001405/710402002)      .   - 504701001.     500


         ,    ,     .   ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! 
>  ! 
>    ?
> 
> /  / (7830001405/710402002)      .   - 504701001.     500


     .1 (.11, .12) .        .1()    ,      ,   +.        +,   .
  1 ()      ,        .         .                ( +),   .1     ,      .
  :
     ,               5    1   11   12   / ( )   /      .

----------

> ,    ,     .   ,   .


, ! ,    .
             .     .

----------


## gerbion

> 12()       ,     .11


 ))))

----------


## svetlayp

> 2 ?        ,    1   .            ,  .       ,      .        2    1    ,    ,          1 ,      1      2 .      2   30 .

----------


## svetlayp

> ,      ,   1        ?
>          ?
>  ,  ......
> 
> .


 ,  ....

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,   1        ?
>          ?
>  ,  ......
> .


1.     (  23  2012  231) ( .11  12)



> 9   -  ,   ,     ;


..  ,   ,        
2.       ?   ,       ,

----------


## svetlayp

> 1.     (  23  2012  231) ( .11  12)
> 
> ..  ,   ,        
> 2.       ?   ,       ,

----------

> ,   . 
> xml      -    .
>    (. )


 !          .  ,       AlcoXMLViever  :  ALARM,  
,     .
 ?     ? 
   .

----------


## deklarant_

> AlcoXMLViever  :  ALARM,


 ,       10     ,     .
    ,    :   (.)  9    
()    .

        :
  =10 , =9 
  (.)=9 ,  
  (.)=12 ,  
      .
      - ,       xml,           (=9   =),         , .                          . ..        ,  =10   =9 .              ,  100000000       .     ,    (xml)    (xml)  ,     ,            (9   ).

----------

!   11  12   ,     :

     .
 / (  ),  (8000091850),   .
   .
       .   :    .

   ?   .        ,    .  ...  .   .       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !   11  12   ,     :
> 
>      .
>  / (  ),  (8000091850),   .
>    .
>        .   :    .
> 
>    ?   .        ,    .  ...  .   .       ?


   ,   9 ,   10

----------

> !   11  12   ,     :
> 
>      .
>  / (  ),  (8000091850),   .
>    .
>        .   :    .
> 
>    ?   .        ,    .  ...  .   .       ?


!  )    ,       . ,     . , ,   ,   ))

----------


## deklarant_

, ..     ,

----------

> ,       10     ,     .
>     ,    :   (.)  9    
> ()    .
> .


  !!   !

----------


## ianuf

:      (      )      ,      .           .     ,       (       - ),   .     . -    ...      ,        0,          .

----------


## deklarant_

> :      (      )      ,      .           .     ,       (       - ),   .     . -    ...      ,        0,          .


              11  12,  -           .11,   .12

----------


## gerbion

,      .     1            .  - .        5  6 .         ,  .

----------


## gerbion

,           1    ,    .(((    ,    .    (((

----------


## an_streb

500, /:  "",  = 7729432869,  = 503201001
	  10      2

----------


## deklarant_

> 500, /:  "",  = 7729432869,  = 503201001
> 	  10      2


     1  .2   11  12.
  1    .2     .

----------

500  / ' "  "' ( 5029104266,  502901001)      6.00000         7.00000

----------


## = zakon =

> 500  / ' "  "' ( 5029104266,  502901001)      6.00000         7.00000


! :yes:

----------



----------


## = zakon =

> 


  1  2

----------

. 18-  ,   ,  ,       :

  ------003   200   / " ( )" ( 5506006782,  550332002)      2,22         " "
  ------003   200   / " ( )" ( 5506006782,  554250001)      " "         2,22.

          .
     -550332002.  ,         .   ,   .            .  ,   ?    ,        ,   " ",    .

----------

> . 18-  ,   ,  ,       :
> 
>   ------003   200   / " ( )" ( 5506006782,  550332002)      2,22         " "
>   ------003   200   / " ( )" ( 5506006782,  554250001)      " "         2,22.
> 
>           .
>      -550332002.  ,         .   ,   .            .  ,   ?    ,        ,   " ",    .


 ,   1  , Ѩ ,

----------


## deklarant_

" ( )"  2- .       1- ,

----------

> " ( )"  2- .       1- ,


          211, ,   ,  -    200

----------


## deklarant_

> 211, ,   ,  -    200


,       200,

----------

> ,       200,


    .   002   ,        001.    . .

----------

,   1     ,   ,       ,  ,  ,   ,    ,  ?   1      ,   ,    5

----------

--- ( 732945004)    510   " ()" ( 583701001)      " "         1,5. 

       510    ,    ? 





  --- ( 732945004)    520   " ()" ( 583701001)      28,0         17,5. 
 ,   ,  28,0,    .     ???
, !

----------


## deklarant_

> --- ( 732945004)    510   " ()" ( 583701001)      " "         1,5. 
> 
>        510    ,    ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   --- ( 732945004)    520   " ()" ( 583701001)      28,0         17,5. 
> ...


    1  2 .  - , ..

----------


## Annettee

,  ? 
,  " ".

----------

> ,   1     ,   ,       ,  ,  ,   ,    ,  ?   1      ,   ,    5


   .   2012          12    9 .       ,  12       ,    .
 ,           .     2012  - .

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,  ? 
> ,  " ".


    ,   ...      (  )

----------


## gerbion

!!!!!!!!!!!!!             0  -700545001.   -500.  ?         .1   .2,

----------


## kotja

, .     :   2873   ""  .   : "".   ?   :	< N="1" ="11" ="4" />.    ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!             0  -700545001.   -500.  ?         .1   .2,


    .1 -,  : http://olegon.ru/showthread.php?t=14775   0.0.1.7.7

----------


## deklarant_

> , .     :   2873   ""  .   : "".   ?   :	< N="1" ="11" ="4" />.    ?   ?


  :
</>
          < N="2" ="19" ="21">
                   < 200000000013="24.06.2014" 200000000014="60377" 200000000015="" 200000000016="0.6" />
 </>

----------


## kotja

?))     ?

----------


## Annettee

,  1 ,  2- :Frown:    , ? ,  ,      ? 
  ,      ,          :Frown:

----------


## Sharlynn

, ,     .     .  (),     ,  ,   .        ( ,  ) ,   .           ,    ,     ?        ,     ( . ).    !

----------


## Lizavetta

*Sharlynn*,       .

----------


## Sharlynn

*Lizavetta*, 
  ,   ( )     .

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,   ( )     .


    ?    ?        ...
     ,  ,        ( ).          . 
      ,    "  "?

----------


## Sharlynn

> 


-,     ?
, ,   "  ".

----------


## deklarant_

> -,     ?
> , ,   "  ".


,      ,   .      -,    (600)  (1800).
  -    (1100),

----------

> -,     ?


    .

----------


## Sharlynn

*deklarant_*, 
** , 
!  .    .

----------


## Lizavetta

> .


       =    +  :Smilie:

----------


## IrinkaSta

.      ,  .:  ,     (   ),     (       ),    ,          ?

----------

> .      ,  .:  ,     (   ),     (       ),    ,          ?


    ,       ...   ,        ,   ,     .   .
    ,     /   "" ,         .

----------


## IrinkaSta

> ,       ...   ,        ,   ,     .   .
>     ,     /   "" ,         .

----------

,    _    ,    ,   1      ,      .   ?             ,     ,             ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    _    ,    ,   1      ,      .   ?             ,     ,             ,      ?


     , ..        ( )   (.)        ,         ,   .         (   ,  )

----------

> , ,     .     .  (),     ,  ,   .        ( ,  ) ,   .           ,    ,     ?        ,     ( . ).    !


 !
    ,   - ,  ,     1200 .   ,      .          ,          ,       .
            : https://install.kontur.ru/rar

----------

,     /    .

----------


## .

,   ?

 ,    "12 ()  (. ) 22.07 ( 2)
 26.07  .  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ?
> 
>  ,    "12 ()  (. ) 22.07 ( 2)
>  26.07  .  .


 
.  15.13 
   ()    **   ,   ()   ,    ,    -
               ;    -       .
__

----------

, -,    ,                  ( ),         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , -,    ,                  ( ),         ?


         ,     ,    



> ,   ,        ,    .
>      09.08.2012  815     , ,   ..
> ..   ,       .
>      ,        .49 ,..              .
>          ,    ,    ,   ,       .
> 
>    , ,         ,             ,           ,    ,   , ,       .    . 2.9        ,         ,   .     ,

----------


## bazhalex

> , -,    ,                  ( ),         ?

----------

> 


  ,         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ?


    .
     ?

----------

> .
>      ?


,  1.     , 1    :Frown:          ...        ?
.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  1.     , 1            ...        ?
> .


      .          ,

----------

!    ,  1  2 ,      " ,  "! ,         ,  ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !    ,  1  2 ,      " ,  "! ,         ,  ?   ?


    " " ??

----------

,      ,   ,

----------

" " ?
 ,   ,  ?

----------

> " " ??


  " "  ,       ,      ,  ,      ,     ,       ???     " ,  !"     ? ,   !!! !

----------


## deklarant_

" "      " "  " "    .          "",    .        ,        "      ". 
  " "  2014.,   ,     ""     ""      -.      ""

----------


## deklarant_

""  "     "

----------

> ""  "     "


!

----------

> " "      " "  " "    .          "",    .        ,        "      ". 
>   " "  2014.,   ,     ""     ""      -.      ""


!     "      ".      ,    !

----------


## deklarant_

> !     "      ".      ,    !

----------


## innari

?

----------

> ?


.

----------


## innari

> .


          ... :Wink:

----------


## deklarant_

> ...

----------

> 


    :" ,  !"   ,     ,      ,   mail       ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> :" ,  !"   ,     ,      ,   mail       ,       ?


         : " ,  !" ,     ?
    - ??

----------

> : " ,  !" ,     ?
>     - ??


 ,     ,        "" ,    ,

----------

> : " ,  !" ,     ?
>     - ??


    ,       ,          !

----------


## innari

*deklarant_*, ** ,  ! , ,  ,      = ,   ,      . :Redface:  ,  ,  ...

----------


## kotja

,    .  () ,     :        .   :       "dbo.R420_O11_Movement".'PK_R420_O11_Movement'    "r60_DeclarationFSRAR_420",    "PRIMARY" .    ,        ,                  .

----------

"   "      ,      .   ?????

----------

,    ,           ,               ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,           ,               ???


         ,

----------

,    ,

----------

,      "     ???

----------

"   "      ,      .   ?????

----------

,        , , , ,  .
 ? !

----------

!  !

----------


## kotja

,    .  () ,     :        .   :       "dbo.R420_O11_Movement".'PK_R420_O11_Movement'    "r60_DeclarationFSRAR_420",    "PRIMARY" .    ,        ,                  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    .  () ,     :        .   :       "dbo.R420_O11_Movement".'PK_R420_O11_Movement'    "r60_DeclarationFSRAR_420",    "PRIMARY" .    ,        ,                  .


   , -    420,   430,   ?  ,,

----------


## kotja

.

----------

!          (  ),                 .  !

----------


## deklarant_

> !          (  ),                 .  !


       1  2 ,     3-    3- .  ..
    : 



> .  15.13 
>    ()       ,   ()   ,    ,    -
>                ;    -       .


..        .       , ..  .     1 .2014   ,.   .



> 3  20    22  1995 , N 171- (.  02.11.2013)                         .


..   ,       1 .2014,        
2 ,    ,        . ..    1  2 ,          ( )    ( _171).

----------

!     ,  12 ,            .  .    .           ? !

----------

2 .  ,    .   ?

----------


## _

> ,    .  () ,     :        .   :       "dbo.R420_O11_Movement".'PK_R420_O11_Movement'    "r60_DeclarationFSRAR_420",    "PRIMARY" .    ,        ,                  .


  (28.08)      ,    .      ( ). ,  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> (28.08)      ,    .      ( ). ,  ?


  ,     - ,   .

----------


## kotja

,

----------


## _

> ,


+1  ,      .

----------

> .


  ?     ?

----------


## _

**, 
     :       .        " ".   ,   - ?

----------


## Annettee

2 .   ,              ,   -         .     ,     -      . , -   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 2 .   ,              ,   -         .     ,     -      . , -   ?

----------

> **, 
>      :       .        " ".   ,   - ?


,   . ,      (  ,  ,    ,    ,   )    .

----------


## _

**, 
!

----------


## _

, ,         2 ,    " "        ??

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,         2 ,    " "        ??


      "      . "       .
     2.(  ),    " "   "",    " "  ""

----------


## _

> "      . "       .


    ,        ?
             .       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        ?
>              .       .


    " ",

----------


## Alice_Foxy

,         ?    260,    261 -     ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ?    260,    261 -     ?   ?


,  .12    , ,    2-  3-

----------

> ,         ?    260,    261 -     ?


   II  2014 .,  ,              "260". 

   ,      III  2014 .   "261", "262"  "263"       II  2014 .   "260". 

 http: //fsrar. ru/news/view?id=869 ( )

----------


## Alice_Foxy

> II  2014 .,  ,              "260". 
> 
>    ,      III  2014 .   "261", "262"  "263"       II  2014 .   "260". 
> 
>  http: //fsrar. ru/news/view?id=869 ( )


!

----------


## _

,        2 .  ?      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        2 .  ?      ?


  2013          ,
 2014       (   )            .
  ()     ,         1  2 ,     :
  (   )   (.1, .11)    :
1.                ,           " "   
2.                ,        ,    " "

----------

> ()


  .   "".      ,              .             1  -

----------

, ,   8       (..      ),     ,    - !,         !!!!  ,   ,        ,     -  (   )????

----------


## deklarant_

,  ,    -  .1. .11

----------

,         ..?

----------

> ,         ..?


     !  ,         3 ,      ,

----------

> !  ,         3 ,      ,


,       ?( )))))

----------

> ,       ?( )))))


     , ,    :yes:

----------


## kotja

, ,    :   792   ""  .   : "".    792: < N="1" ="210" />
 ?  ?(((((((((

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,    :   792   ""  .   : "".    792: < N="1" ="210" />
>  ?  ?(((((((((


    , :
 < N="4" ="21" ="24">

< 200000000013="09.06.2014" 200000000014="004633" 200000000015="" 200000000016="2.4" />
          </>

----------


## Cooper3000

!
 .     3 .   2  (2 )    (     )
   2      .        .      .   .     ?             2 ????

----------


## deklarant_

( )??
        ?

----------


## Cooper3000

*deklarant_*, 
   2   !         .3/6 .1 ,     .1 . 1 :Smilie:

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*, 
>    2   !         .3/6 .1 ,     .1 . 1


        ,     .
         :



> ,  ,  ,  , (..   / )   ,      ,        ,     .      / (    ,  , , , ),      .           ,      .


     ,        . ,  3-        .   ,      .
      ,        ,       . ,   3-   .

----------


## Cooper3000

*deklarant_*, 
!!!!

----------

,     ,          ,         (   ),      ,     .  ?      ,    ??????????

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,          ,         (   ),      ,     .  ?      ,    ??????????


       (   ),      (    )      . ,     ,        ,         ,   ,    .
      ,     ()   .               .
      ,      (   )   , ..    ""     .
                    .

----------

(-) ? 
,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> (-) ? 
> ,   .


 , ,     .

----------

, !        (        (       ..?

----------


## Olya09

:Smilie:    !    12    ? 10   20 ?

----------


## Olya09

> (-) ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !    12    ? 10   20 ?


15.   ,   20-  ,    .
(. 15  .     15.11.2013 N 1024)

----------


## Olya09

*deklarant_*,  !!!
       ,       ?...     ?

----------

,   ,    ?         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,    ?         ?


  9  2012 . N 815 

  ,   () 
 ,    ,

( .     15.11.2013 N 1024,
 27.03.2014 N 236)


14.   ()  ,       , ,   ,          , ,        N 12.
( .     15.11.2013 N 1024)
16.          ,     ,        ,   ,    "  ".
(. 16  .     15.11.2013 N 1024)

----------


## Olya09

> ,   ,    ?         ?


     . 12

----------

> . 12


       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


 



> ,   ,        ,    .
>      09.08.2012  815     , ,   ..
> ..   ,       .
>      ,        .49 , ..              .
>          ,    ,    ,   ,       .





> .     (http://minpromtorg.permkrai.ru/article/show/322   26.03.2014)

----------

.  10   20-  ?

----------

> .  10   20-  ?


20

----------

> 20


, ,       . 11  12.         ? !

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,       . 11  12.         ? !


    "       " ,      .       ,   ,     .

----------

,   -     ?       -  -  ,     . .

----------


## svetlayp

!  ,   2           ,  3       .      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !  ,   2           ,  3       .      ?


     .1 ( 21)

----------


## svetlayp

> .1 ( 21)


,    ...
  ,       (     )...,     230,400,410    .      ,    ?        2 ?       .

----------

> ,   -     ?       -  -  ,     . .


/  "     0,5    "

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ...
>   ,       (     )...,     230,400,410    .      ,    ?        2 ?       .


     20.07.2012. 
  ,    20.07.2012,         .  : http://www.fsrar.ru/files/6169_spisok.pdf 
http://gradus-net.ru/blacklist/spiso...mi_licenziyami
        2 .        .       http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=818
   ,    .15.13,     ,   ,      ,  .

----------


## svetlayp

> 20.07.2012. 
>   ,    20.07.2012,         .  : http://www.fsrar.ru/files/6169_spisok.pdf 
> http://gradus-net.ru/blacklist/spiso...mi_licenziyami
>         2 .        .       http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=818
>    ,    .15.13,     ,   ,      ,  .

----------

!
   .11  1 8-.         .          - .   ?

----------


## _

,  3  260     11  12?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  3  260     11  12?


  (-,   .)   260  .11
  (,,)   261-263  .12

----------

> "       " ,      .       ,   ,     .


   , , ..    (  ),      11  12.  " "   " "   ,   "      "  ""    .    -    -   ?  11  12    ?

----------


## Olya09

( 2,5%     ) ,   (  3,8%)    520  500 :Embarrassment: ???

----------

> ( 2,5%     ) ,   (  3,8%)    520  500???


  ,    ,   520.    ,  500

----------

> 11  12    ?


    .

----------

> !
>    .11  1 8-.         .          - .   ?


    ""     (  001111)

----------


## innari

,     .      ?

----------

> ,     .      ?


  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     .      ?


        ,     , ..    -.

----------


## innari

> ,


!

----------


## innari

> ,     , ..    -.


!        .

----------

> !        .


      ,   .
 ,         ,     .        .  ,       ?      ,

----------


## innari

> ,   .
>  ,         ,     .        .  ,       ?      ,


    ""      : , /,   -    . :yes:

----------


## innari

> ,   .


   .

----------

> ""      : , /,   -    .


      ,    ?     ,         ....

----------


## innari

> ...


,     -   , ..      .

----------


## deklarant_

> ""      : , /,   -    .


   ,  ,          ,  ,      .

----------


## tandiy

!!!    .    ,     !     . ..     . ))) ,          .        3  .((( ?  ?  20  .

----------


## deklarant_

?

----------


## tandiy

> ?


     ( )

----------


## innari

> ,  ,          ,  ,      .


..,   ,      ,   ,    ???? :Wow:  :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

> ( )


  , ..

----------


## Annettee

.       .      2,  .        .  ,     "   ",     "" (      ).     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .       .      2,  .        .  ,     "   ",     "" (      ).     ?


-  ,   Windows 7  8      ,      - .        ,

----------

> ..,   ,      ,   ,    ????


  ,       ,         .

----------


## tandiy

> , ..


  .      ,     1 ,    . :Razz:

----------


## Lavandanna

,   .  1  2  2014    260    11.       ,          260.      11.    3     11.   1      12. ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   .  1  2  2014    260    11.       ,          260.      11.    3     11.   1      12. ?


  261-263     :,   ( 6.5%)   .      260.      .12.

    (-,   ..)   260        .11

----------


## Lavandanna

> 261-263     :,   ( 6.5%)   .      260.      .12.
> 
>     (-,   ..)   260        .11


            11   .          .

----------


## Lavandanna

http://alcobeer39.ru/news/new_pravila.html
      11.   010-485  260  1   1 2014.

----------

. 
2014-10-18 18:30:44.  	   	      . 
2014-10-18 18:30:44.  	   	              ,      . 

     ?

----------

> . 
> 2014-10-18 18:30:44.  	   	      . 
> 2014-10-18 18:30:44.  	   	              ,      . 
> 
>      ?


  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 2014-10-18 18:30:44.  	   	      . 
> 2014-10-18 18:30:44.  	   	              ,      . 
>      ?


                  , ..          .    - ,       . ,     -  ,          ,    ,              ,        .

----------


## Olya09

!
       (  1   12)
   .       ,  

C:\fakepath\R2_166110853010_094_16102014_35D57E41-CA4F-42A6-A6B1-DCBDBFB05868.xml :Embarrassment: 

 C:\R2_166110853010_094_16102014_35D57E41-CA4F-42A6-A6B1-DCBDBFB05868.xm

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>        (  1   12)
>    .       ,  
> 
> C:\fakepath\R2_166110853010_094_16102014_35D57E41-CA4F-42A6-A6B1-DCBDBFB05868.xml
> 
>  C:\R2_166110853010_094_16102014_35D57E41-CA4F-42A6-A6B1-DCBDBFB05868.xm


      .
  :
R2_166110853010_094_16102014_35D57E41-CA4F-42A6-A6B1-DCBDBFB05868.*xml.sig.zip.enc*

----------


## Olya09

.     "   " :Frown:

----------


## Elena 01

+
          .    ,

 ?

----------


## zeleenka

, !  2 . -        0,  3 .      .        3 .  0,  0,  0?    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> +
>           .    ,
> 
>  ?


     ,     -

----------

> .     "   "


    .     ,  "   ".

----------


## deklarant_

> .     "   "


         xml.sig.zip.enc??
    -   ""   " "

----------


## deklarant_

> , !  2 . -        0,  3 .      .        3 .  0,  0,  0?    ?

----------


## Olya09

> xml.sig.zip.enc??
>     -   ""   " "


 :yes:

----------

> , ..          .    - ,       . ,     -  ,          ,    ,              ,        .


!

----------

!!!    7-   , ,  :  36   ""
     .  :
    ",".

----------

> !!!    7-   , ,  :  36   ""
>      .  :
>     ",".

----------

> 


     !!!!

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!    7-   , ,  :  36   ""
>      .  :
>     ",".


      :
    .7:     "",   -00000,-,,01.01.14-30.04.15,  "", "  ..",

----------

> !!!!


  ,   ,  1  2  ,  ?????

----------

> :
>     .7:     "",   -00000,-,,01.01.14-30.04.15,  "", "  ..",


,     ,   .)

----------

( )      ?  ,        15   50.          -         -        ?     .

----------


## deklarant_

N 11:     ,       2011 .,     ?         ,   ?
:        .      " 12"            ,    ,       29.09.1997 N 1263 ( - ),                  ,      - . " 17"  ,                          ,      ,    .  ,   ,               ,           .

----------

> N 11:     ,       2011 .,     ?         ,   ?
> :        .      " 12"            ,    ,       29.09.1997 N 1263 ( - ),                  ,      - . " 17"  ,                          ,      ,    .  ,   ,               ,           .


 .   ,    .

----------


## Guta

!
 :    12.           .     ,  ,       .         .   (500  520)       2 .    ,    ,           . 
, ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>  :    12.           .     ,  ,       .         .   (500  520)       2 .    ,    ,           . 
> , ,     ?


        ,      ,           .         ,  , ,     .  ,          ( ),                     ,    ;    -           ,    .(.14.16 )

----------


## Guta

. -      ?
  ?  , / ,   ,  .       ?

----------


## zeleenka

> II  2014 .,  ,              "260". 
> 
>    ,      III  2014 .   "261", "262"  "263"       II  2014 .   "260". 
> 
>  http: //fsrar. ru/news/view?id=869 ( )


 -      260       261.  2    : 
1)   " ..."    260  / ' " "'      ' '         0.82500
2)   ' ...'    261  / ' " "'      0.82500         ' '
      ?    260  ,   261 ?

----------

> -      ?


   ! 




> ?  , / ,   ,  .       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . -      ?
>   ?  , / ,   ,  .       ?


   ,           ,       ,     ,           .    -

----------

> -      260       261.  2    : 
> 1)   " ..."    260  / ' " "'      ' '         0.82500
> 2)   ' ...'    261  / ' " "'      0.82500         ' '
>       ?    260  ,   261 ?


,      -  ,       .          .

----------


## deklarant_

> -      260       261.  2    : 
> 1)   " ..."    260  / ' " "'      ' '         0.82500
> 2)   ' ...'    261  / ' " "'      0.82500         ' '
>       ?    260  ,   261 ?


,                    http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=869 "   12    ,      III  2014    "261", "262"  "263",         II  2014    "260". 
       , .. "               ,      ,        ".
            ,

----------


## zeleenka

> ,                    http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=869 "   12    ,      III  2014    "261", "262"  "263",         II  2014    "260". 
>        , .. "               ,      ,        ".
>             ,


,  ) ,  -  ,  ))

----------

> ,  ) ,  -  ,  ))


!  ,    ,

----------


## praid-mb

.        3 , 
 (    "DeclarationFSRAR_420_RAR.dbo.BlackList".)   ???
   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .        3 , 
>  (    "DeclarationFSRAR_420_RAR.dbo.BlackList".)   ???
>    .


     ,

----------


## praid-mb

?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


   , ..    
  ,

----------


## praid-mb

> , ..    
>   ,


    .   .      ,   . :yes:

----------

> .   .      ,   .


  -  ?

----------


## avk-olga

,                         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,                         ?


      "  "

----------

> ,                         ?


    ,       ,    ,    ,  ,

----------


## deklarant_

()  ,      !
            ,          ,      ,             *      " ".*
   ,     ( )       " "   .

----------

> ()  ,      !
>             ,          ,      ,             *      " ".*
>    ,     ( )       " "   .


   ,          ...    ""   ,         ( .. )

----------


## praid-mb

> -  ?


.  - 4.30.11

----------


## praid-mb

> .  - 4.30.11


   4.30.15

----------


## praid-mb

,  , .      1   (    "DeclarationFSRAR_420_RAR.dbo.BlackList".)        2?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  , .      1   (    "DeclarationFSRAR_420_RAR.dbo.BlackList".)        2?


    .       16.00    .

----------


## praid-mb

> .       16.00    .


. :Wow:   !

----------

> .  !


  -    ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      ,    .... 
  ,

----------


## praid-mb

> -    ....      ,    .... 
>   ,


  .......    ! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> N 11:     ,       2011 .,     ?         ,   ?
> :        .      " 12"            ,    ,       29.09.1997 N 1263 ( - ),                  ,      - . " 17"  ,                          ,      ,    .  ,   ,               ,           .


   ()    6?    ...       ...   ?
  5   19 " " ?

----------

> ()    6?    ...       ...   ?
>   5   19 " " ?


 (..  ), ,    ( )     5   .  ,   ,   6

----------


## Annettee

!  ,      -   ""     , .        ,   : .  ""  732745004,     ""  732701001  ???

----------

> (..  ), ,    ( )     5   .  ,   ,   6


     5   6    ? ,         ,              .

 ,     .

----------

> 5   6    ? ,         ,              .
> 
>  ,     .


 5    6   7,     ,   ,  .        5 .         .     ,         (-16)

----------

> !  ,      -   ""     , .        ,   : .  ""  732745004,     ""  732701001  ???


, ..     ,

----------


## Annettee

! :Smilie:

----------


## Annettee

-???

----------

> 5    6   7,     ,   ,  .        5 .         .     ,         (-16)


 .

----------


## tandiy

.  .         .         11,12       ?    .

----------

> .  .         .         11,12       ?    .


 ,        (  ).

----------


## MariLiroy

.        .  3  2014.       ,     ,    ,       :"    815.   :     .     ."        ,   .     "     "?         ?  ,     ,     ?    ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .        .  3  2014.       ,     ,    ,       :"    815.   :     .     ."        ,   .     "     "?         ?  ,     ,     ?    ,   .


     ,  ,                           .



> ( )    ( )        .( .     15.11.2013 N 1024, 27.03.2014 N 236)

----------


## Uncore

1 8   : alco-dec () ru
   ,   5   6  7,  , , ,      Excel  XML ,      1.

----------


## kotja

.  ,     : ,,-.        .  ?   ?     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,     : ,,-.        .  ?   ?     ?


   ,        .
       2  3 .     .
   ,      ,       .       (   ),                    .
_,      4.      -  ,     ._

----------


## avk-olga

!       :Smilie: 
,    ,       ,     .     ,      ?

----------

> !      
> ,    ,       ,     .     ,      ?


  ...

----------


## avk-olga

,   ,     ...

----------

> ,   ,     ...


      .           .    ,

----------


## Olya09

:Smilie:  ,    .       14      01.07.2014

----------


## _

,     :         ,        ?          ? 
    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     :         ,        ?          ? 
>     .


     ,       .       (   ),                    . 
                      .

----------

> ,    .       14      01.07.201*4*


    01.07.201*5*?    ,

----------

> .


   ,   ,       ,

----------


## valesya

,         ,     2-  3-  2014      20 .     ?       ? :Frown:

----------

> ,         ,     2-  3-  2014      20 .     ?       ?


             .    ,

----------


## kotja

,   (http://www.uchet-info.com/)         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   (http://www.uchet-info.com/)         ?


 
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=818 -49 .
http://gradus-net.ru/blacklist/spiso...mi_licenziyami  -210

----------


## Anton P.

,         ?
    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ?
>     ...


            ,    31.12.2014    ,     .
          .
       ,       1  2015   1  2016       ,      ,   ,     .
       : 2015 .
http://regulation.gov.ru/project/212...&stage_id=7187

----------

!        ,       (  )?

----------

> !        ,       (  )?


  ,   .    ,     (-16 )

----------


## anvad

,       2014,          2  2014,   3  2014  ,               :  15.13  19.7?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       2014,          2  2014,   3  2014  ,               :  15.13  19.7?


      3-          ,       2,      :
.  15.13 
   () ** **   ,   ()   ,    ,    -
               ;    -       .

----------


## anvad

> :
> .  15.13 
>    () ** **


            50 ,              ?          3   1  20 ,                  1  20    ...       ....       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 50 ,              ?          3   1  20 ,                  1  20    ...       ....       ?


   3- .,      3   1  20 .
      , ..                ,      , ..   ,         .

----------


## kotja

! :Big Grin:  ::nyear:: 
 ,         ?   ,   1  2      ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

,       2  ,   3-       ,           .

----------


## ...

.  , .     2014.    ( ..   ).    .     .        ()  4  2014?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  , .     2014.    ( ..   ).    .     .        ()  4  2014?


!
  , ..           ,     4 .,    .

            ,   ,        ,    .
     09.08.2012  815     , ,   ..
..   ,       .
     ,        .49 ,..              .

----------


## ...

.

----------

, ,      .  14.11.14.    21.11.14.   ? 2  -  14.11.14        21.11.14 -   ?

----------


## Anton P.

.
      ( ).

----------

,  ,           ?   ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,           ?   ,     ?


 ,            .
, ,  , ..   .
        ,             , ..       .    ,    - .     4.      .

----------

, ,  .     15.09.14  2  ,       ,   "",    ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,  .     15.09.14  2  ,       ,   "",    ?   ?


  ( )  ,           .

----------

,     4       ?

----------

, ,   ?

----------


## Anton P.

> 


  ,       . ,      .




> , ,   ?


,       ?

  ,    .

----------

.12   -     .     3        .  4   1     1,4 !   , 0,4    .     270 .         0,4 ,    .  ,   . 
      3 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .12   -     .     3        .  4   1     1,4 !   , 0,4    .     270 .         0,4 ,    .  ,   . 
>       3 ?


       7  .
  ,         ,     ,         6  7      11  12. ..      .
    3.2014              .
   ,           . ,        ,        .
 ,               . ..        ,      ,       (, )    ()         ,       ,      .
  ,         .
     .
      (0.4)    ,      , ..          .
     ,    ,      2.   800  . ,            .
      .15.13        1 .       .

----------

.     ,   ,    -      0,4    ...

----------


## Viki33

,     .            ?

  3 ,    :
    - 
  624  ""  : "" ,    .   ,   : ":  , 9 " ;   639  ""  : "" ,    .   ,   : ":  , 9 " ;   654  ""  : "" ,    .   ,   : ":  , 9 " ;   669  ""  : "" ,    .   ,   : ":  , 9 " ;   684  ""  : "" ,    .   ,   : ":  , 9 " ;    _  ""  : "" ,    .   ,   : ":  , 9 "

 ,     - 
   .   :             .   - ......

       ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     - 
>    .   :             .   - ......
> 
>        ,


           ,  ,  ,  , (..   / )   ,      ,        ,     .      / (    ,  , , , ),      .           ,      .
_   4 .  -    ,   _

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     .            ?


    .2 .11  ,         ,             .

----------


## Viki33

, ,   ,        .  -

----------


## Viki33

, ,   ,       ,  -

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,   ,       ,  -


 ,  , ** ,, ,   ,

----------


## Viki33

*-*  ,  ,  ,, , 
*-* 
* - *  ,
*  -*  
  ,-   ?

----------

,    ,   -  .       .       ?  ,       .   11  12.

----------

,     ,      2015  -    ?          1  2015.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,   -  .       .       ?  ,       .   11  12.


       .1 ,    11   .         (11  12  )     .  .12   "",     -.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,      2015  -    ?          1  2015.


    ,         .      .

----------

15.01.2015;  00-31 Fsrar  ... .

----------

> ,         .      .


    ,    31 ,  ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    31 ,  ,    ?


  1- .   1  20 .    ,      .

----------


## svetlayp

!           21.00.?

----------


## deklarant_

> !           21.00.?

----------


## avk-olga

!          : 
  20.12.13  20.12.18  .    
         ,           22.10.14  20.12.18.
     ,    2 .  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !          : 
>   20.12.13  20.12.18  .    
>          ,           22.10.14  20.12.18.
>      ,    2 .  ?


"   "          23  2012  231
.1.2. ,       ,         (      ,    ).
__

----------


## Steve57

. 12.         ,     .               .     ,       fsrar   .  ?      ?  3-        -   ?

----------


## avk-olga

...

----------


## deklarant_

> . 12.         ,     .               .     ,       fsrar   .  ?      ?  3-        -   ?


     4 .        .1

----------


## Anton P.

> ...


? ?
    .  ,   ,     .    -   20 .  ,         -      -    .
     ( ,    .) -     .
<>...

P.S. ,    , ...  ,    ""  __ ,      .

----------

> . 12.         ,     .               .     ,       fsrar   .  ?      ?  3-        -   ?


  .    .     .     ?      4 .       ()  .      .        .  - ?    -.    "".          -     .

----------

> ...   4 .        .1


?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


 ,  , -

----------


## Anton P.

> 


     ?  ,    -   ,     .
..  "  "   "  ".

----------

> ..  "  "   "  ".


,  !   .   -  .       ,   .
    ,     ,   ,   -.    4       ,  ,        . (    )         -   1   -  0  1,0 ,  1,0  0.
       -   -  .

----------


## Anton P.

> -   1   -  0  1,0 ,  1,0  0.
>       -   -  .


,    ""   ""    ?
        "" .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ""   ""    ?


        .

----------


## katrin0610

> 


  ?       ,      , ..    !

----------

> ?       ,      , ..    !


    .

----------


## katrin0610

> .



      ,  ! :Smilie:

----------

, -    ,    -    " "  ,      ""   , ...        ...

       ""   ...    ?  ,     ,   ...

    ?

----------

> , -    ,    -    " "  ,      ""   , ...        ...
> 
>        ""   ...    ?  ,     ,   ...
> 
>     ?


     " "

----------


## Steve57

> .    .     .     ?      4 .       ()  .      .        .  - ?    -.    "".          -     .


  , . ,    ()     ,       ()     .         2  3       (((      ....

----------


## deklarant_

> , -    ,    -    " "  ,      ""   , ...        ...
> 
>        ""   ...    ?  ,     ,   ...
> 
>     ?


Ctrl+   ?   ,    :
   windows 7,    "  "-""-" "- "       "   "   "  "-100%( )"
  win XP     ,    (96%)

----------

> ,  !


      .  .

----------

> Ctrl+   ?   ,    :
>    windows 7,    "  "-""-" "- "       "   "   "  "-100%( )"
>   win XP     ,    (96%)


.   .   ,    , ()  .

----------

! !  ,      - ...  .  .
    ,         ( )        ,   -         ( )???

----------


## = zakon =

> ! !


  :Smilie:

----------


## Sofiyka1234

,    -!            .            12    ,    .   ,?          ?

----------

,       .          .11?      ,       ?      ,   -       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       .          .11?      ,       ?      ,   -       .


  . 
   ( )    3-4 .  . 2         .

----------


## Anton P.

> ,      - ...  .  .


  .  -  .
.
 .

----------


## avk-olga

, ,    . 3      ,    ,    ,    . - ,     .         ,    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,    . 3      ,    ,    ,    . - ,     .         ,    ?


  -   ,

----------

> ,    ?


.
          ,   . ?     ( )       . ?   .    ?    ,  ,    . ""

----------


## Juliett

-   ,   ,  ?    ,     ..   ,     -  (),   --   ... --... , ,      ...

----------


## deklarant_

> -   ,   ,  ?    ,     ..   ,     -  (),   --   ... --... , ,      ...


    ,        
: http://www.fsrar.ru/files/auto.zip
 : http://www.fsrar.ru/files/DeclarantSetup.zip
   : https://service.fsrar.ru/auth/login

----------

> . 
>    ( )    3-4 .  . 2         .


 ,   ,            .

----------


## svetlayp

!
  ,    4 .         230, 400   ?        ,.  ...     4 .   ?

----------

, , ,     11,   ,    ,   ,           3 .  ? !!!

----------


## svetlayp

,      " -  ""  ,   112..,    .

----------


## svetlayp

> , , ,     11,   ,    ,   ,           3 .  ? !!!


  .         .     3  -        4.

----------


## _

!          "  2 	 "" :  "4.20"       "String"    Enumeration.
  3 	 ""     "".   : "".       - . , ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      " -  ""  ,   112..,    .


http://radamir.by/kontakty/Rekvizit/

----------


## deklarant_

> !          "  2 	 "" :  "4.20"       "String"    Enumeration.
>   3 	 ""     "".   : "".       - . , ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 3 .  ? !!!


           +   ,      .1   +/ .
     ,       .       (     ),                    .
         1 (),    - ,           .                  ,     ,    .
          .1   .
     1 () .11  .12      ,        .         .                ( +,    ),   .1     ,      .  . 1,        /,         ( )   (          ) ,    ()

----------


## _

?

----------


## _

,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ?


 ""   " "

----------


## _

,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  .


     .    ?

----------


## _

,       -         .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       -         .


 xml     ,     .       bmp doc ert gif jpe jpeg jpg pdf png psd rar txt xls zip.
  ,  :

----------


## _

,         .       .

----------


## deklarant_

,     


> (         "  2  "" :  "4.20"       "String"    Enumeration.
>   3  ""     "".   : "".)


   ,  ,      , ..    , . 
     ,      (  )

----------


## _

,     -   4 	 "000000000003" :  "263"       "String"    Enumeration.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     -   4 	 "000000000003" :  "263"       "String"    Enumeration.


     4.30.09 (      1658),   261-263     4.30.10

----------


## _

,  4.30.09,  ,   .

----------


## _

-     .  !!!

----------

-    .?              .  ?

----------


## katrin0610

> -    .?              .  ?


 )  )

----------

> )  )


     ,     .       .

----------

,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


  000000000,     ,

----------


## Ը170043

> -    .?              .  ?


   (  ) ,     .    ,      12.     .

----------


## Sofiyka1234

, .   (    ),     ,              ?

----------

SOS-,   ,    ,    ,  ?    ,   ,   ,  ????????

----------


## Sofiyka1234

http://www.fsrar.ru/Declaring/poryad...iya-deklaracii 
         ,

----------


## Ը170043

> SOS-,   ,    ,    ,  ?    ,   ,   ,  ????????


        ,       ,  ,  .

----------


## svetlayp

() 0005431414 000000001  :
 : R1_7732507507_004_19012015_5A099C70-A3C6-40E9-8709-2C81744688FE.XML
+ : 11
+   XML  
+ cvc-pattern-valid:  ''000000001''  -  ''(([0-9]{1}[1-9]{1}|[1-9]{1}[0-9]{1})[0-9]{7})|([0]{9})''.
+ cvc-attribute.3:  ''000000001''  ''000000000006''  ''''  -  .
 !

----------


## deklarant_

> () 0005431414 000000001  :
>  : R1_7732507507_004_19012015_5A099C70-A3C6-40E9-8709-2C81744688FE.XML
> + : 11
> +   XML  
> + cvc-pattern-valid:  ''000000001''  -  ''(([0-9]{1}[1-9]{1}|[1-9]{1}[0-9]{1})[0-9]{7})|([0]{9})''.
> + cvc-attribute.3:  ''000000001''  ''000000000006''  ''''  -  .
>  !


                . 
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=872 
   ,..       (  10 ,   ),  *-*

----------


## Ը170043

> !
>   ,    4 .         230, 400   ?        ,.  ...     4 .   ?


   .      , .    .      230   ,       .  -   .  .   !!!  .

----------


## deklarant_

> .      , .    .      230   ,       .  -   .  .   !!!  .


   230,241,242,250,251,400,410,420,460   1.07.2012,       , ..    (  )  1.07.2012 ,          ,   ,      , ..        2013.

----------


## avk-olga

20 ?

----------


## katrin0610

> 20 ?


 :yes:

----------

,  ,     ??? !!!

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,     ??? !!!


 ,   10 
https://service.fsrar.ru/

----------

!       ?     0:27.      ?    ,    ...

----------

> !       ?     0:27.      ?    ,    ...


 ,     "" ",             ,      . ,    . , "      "
  ""   .  " "   ""    .

----------

> , "      "
>   ""   .  " "   ""    .


     , ,      .      , .   ?

----------

,   !

----------

,  ,       ,            ,  :   "......."    500   "  " /      " "         3.30000.
       ,  :   " ... ....."    500   "  " /      0.60000         " ".   .
      ,       . ????

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,       ,            ,  :   "......."    500   "  " /      " "         3.30000.
>        ,  :   " ... ....."    500   "  " /      0.60000         " ".   .
>       ,       . ????


               ( .11,12),      .1   +/ .         1 (),    - ,           .

----------

> ( .11,12),      .1   +/ .         1 (),    - ,           .


      ,      ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,   .


      .         ,         .,             .
"     ,       .       (     ),                    ."

----------


## Lavandanna

> 230,241,242,250,251,400,410,420,460   1.07.2012,       , ..    (  )  1.07.2012 ,          ,   ,      , ..        2013.


      230,241,242,250,251,400,410,420,460    ,     ?

----------

> .         ,         .,             .
> "     ,       .       (     ),                    ."


Deklarant,   .

----------

,          ,     -     ?

----------

> ,          ,     -     ?


    ??

----------

> ??


 -   ?

----------

> -   ?


 -  - - -  -

----------

, ,   ,  ?

----------

)))))))) :Frown:  :Frown:   ,    .      .

----------

.  .   .   .   ,  .    500 (    ).       .  . :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ը170043

> .  .   .   .   ,  .    500 (    ).       .  .


 ,  .   ...  .      -

----------

.  , ,   ,          !...  ?(((((  ,  ,        (((

----------

"  "DeclarationFSRAR_420"    .     . "

----------

> "  "DeclarationFSRAR_420"    .     . "


  .

----------


## 90

,     "DeclarationFSRAR_420"    .     . ,    , ...         .      .    ...,   !!!

----------


## Elkin

13.54   ,    .    14.34   .            (   ).    :

     :  , ,        .

      ,     ,       .

  ,     ,            .

       ,   ,   - "Not Found"
 ?
         . -   ?

----------

> 


     .            .      20 ,       ,   ,  5  6     ,    7   .       -   .   ,   .

----------


## Elkin

,   . ,     21-  17         .      .      ,       ,     .    , .       .  ,  ,     .     17-18.               :Frown: 
,          ( ,       ).
        . ,       :Frown:

----------

2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165501001    212    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.35000    : " "  .  : 0.35000. 
2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165501001    280    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.28000    : 0.63000  .  : -0.35000. 
2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165545001    211    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.07000    : " "  .  : 0.07000. 
2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165545001    212    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.21000    : " "  .  : 0.21000. 
2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165545001    280    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.14000    : 0.35000  .  : -0.21000. 
2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	       5 .

----------

> 2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165501001    212    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.35000    : " "  .  : 0.35000. 
> 2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165501001    280    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.28000    : 0.63000  .  : -0.35000. 
> 2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165545001    211    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.07000    : " "  .  : 0.07000. 
> 2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165545001    212    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.21000    : " "  .  : 0.21000. 
> 2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	    165545001    280    /: 1658067670/165632001    : 0.14000    : 0.35000  .  : -0.21000. 
> 2015-01-31 09:58:27.583 	   	       5 .


,       (     ,   ).      ?

----------

> ,       (     ,   ).      ?


!   .    ,   :     ?

----------

> !   .    ,   :     ?


    ,    ,      . Ÿ   .   -        ? -    ?

----------

> ,    ,      . Ÿ   .   -        ? -    ?


  ,        .        ,  .

----------

> ,        .        ,  .


...   ,     . ,         ?

----------


## vnb0854

! , ,   27.01              ,    !  ?

----------


## Uncore

> ! , ,   27.01              ,    !  ?


        ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,   27.01              ,    !  ?


  .           20.01         " ".

----------


## kotja

.  ,     ()    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,     ()    ?


                               .         7,    .. .

----------


## kotja

:       .    ,   .         (      )    .    ,    ,     ?   ?   -

----------


## deklarant_

> :       .    ,   .         (      )    .    ,    ,     ?   ?   -


,            ,      ,    " ",    ,       . ,  -    , ..       (  )

----------

,    ,  ,  ,            ???     ,     ,    : "  ͻ ".      ,      .  -    "" ,    ,   ,  -     ,  . , ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,  ,  ,            ???     ,     ,    : "  ͻ ".      ,      .  -    "" ,    ,   ,  -     ,  . , ,   ?


        .   -     ,   ,      ?
   ,   .     .      ,    .
        : "             .             .         "
..   ,     , ..  .       ,

----------

,     . ,      0.  .

----------


## ---

,  ,       ,       :     .   :   '    " -----"' ( 860301001)    500  / ' "  " 50' ( 5029104266,  502901001)      ' '         2.25000 
    .   :   '    " -----"' ( 860301001)    500  / ' "  " 50' ( 5029104266,  502901001)      2.25000         ' '
    ,               .      .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,       ,       :     .   :   '    " -----"' ( 860301001)    500  / ' "  " 50' ( 5029104266,  502901001)      ' '         2.25000 
>     .   :   '    " -----"' ( 860301001)    500  / ' "  " 50' ( 5029104266,  502901001)      2.25000         ' '
>     ,               .      .   .


  xml

----------


## 83

> xml


.     .     ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .     .     ?   ?


 !
  ,   ,  -         xml , ..        .       1,        ,       .
    " " (    " ")

----------


## 83

> " " (    " ")


,    ?     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ?     .


    , , .
            ?.   ,     http://www.fsrar.ru/feedback      30

----------


## 83

> , ,


))) . 
   ...  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ))) . 
>    ...  .

----------


## ---

4  3   ( )         :Frown: ((

----------


## 83

.rar


> 


,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> 4  3   ( )        ((


      3- .     
    " "  (3 .)
    ""   (4 )
       ,   ..
      ,

----------


## deklarant_

> .rar
> ,  .


   " " -     .1( 1)
  500    4- .
 " -"	                7726260234/543303001
 " -", . 	7726260234/543303001
   .
  :
     ,               5    1   11   12   / ( )   /      .
 . 1,           /,         ( )   (          ) ,    ()    ".
.       ( +)     ( .11  12  .1),   -       ,                   ,    ,     .
       .1()    ,      ,   +.        +,   .
     1 () .11  .12      ,        .         .

----------


## 83

> " " -     .1( 1)
>   500    4- .
>  " -"	                7726260234/543303001
>  " -", . 	7726260234/543303001
>    .
>   :
>      ,               5    1   11   12   / ( )   /      .
>  . 1,           /,         ( )   (          ) ,    ()    ".
> .       ( +)     ( .11  12  .1),   -       ,                   ,    ,     .
> ...


 ,    XML            (           ,   ),   .

----------


## deklarant_

+  .

----------


## 83

> +  .


   .      .

----------


## ---

...          ,      :Smilie: ))(    ??),    18    .      ???       "     "             ????

----------


## deklarant_

> .      .


     ""  .  29      500  520 ( " -" 7726260234/543303001)

----------


## deklarant_

> ...          ,     ))(    ??),    18    .      ???       "     "             ????


   .

----------


## ---

, ???        ???

----------


## deklarant_

> , ???        ???


      .
    - , ,     , .



> ,       .       (     ),

----------


## ---

:Smilie: ))     :Smilie: ))       :Smilie: ))

----------


## deklarant_

> ))    ))      ))


  , ,         xml,    18, . ,     - , ..

----------


## ---

... 2        18,      1 ,       ....

----------


## 83

> ""  .  29      500  520 ( " -" 7726260234/543303001)


,            500   520.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,            500   520.


           . , ..      ,

----------


## ir*

.
       ().          ,         ,      .       . , ,     .
 .

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>        ().          ,         ,      .       . , ,     .
>  .


         ,     ,        -12.
       " "   1  11 
                 ,      -12  .             -    -2  -3 (  ),       ,  .      .       " "  1, .11.
  2      ,    .

----------


## ir*

> ,     ,        -12.
>        " "   1  11 
>                  ,      -12  .             -    -2  -3 (  ),       ,  .      .       " "  1, .11.
>   2      ,    .


  :Smilie:

----------

, ""           .

----------


## 83

> ""  .  29      500  520 ( " -" 7726260234/543303001)


    ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   .


        " -" 7726260234/543303001



> :
>      ,               5    1   11   12   / ( )   /      .


    :  . 1,           /,         ( )   (          ) ,    ()    ".




> , ..      :
> "     ,       .       ,                    ". 
>              , -    .

----------


## 83

.

----------

!  :  2014  (    )      1 .   2 . ,   !        " ",              ""            ? !

----------


## deklarant_

> !  :  2014  (    )      1 .   2 . ,   !        " ",              ""            ? !


       ,         :
-   
-   
-       , ..    
-

----------

,  ,    ! !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,    ! !


,       ,    ,         100 ..      0.6               ,      20 .

----------


## innari

> ,         100 ..      0.6               ,      20 .


   ( ..), . :Wow:

----------


## Viki33

!!!!
       ????  	   .   :  / (   "" )  (0800009185)      .

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!!
>        ????  	   .   :  / (   "" )  (0800009185)      .


.  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5#post54474005    .
                            .      (.)  800009185,     ( ,   ),       .       ,       ,       ,   ,      000000000,    10 , ..         
    =(0800009185) ,    000000000,     ,        , ..

----------


## Viki33

10    9 =0,    ,

----------


## deklarant_

> 10    9 =0,    ,


       (  xml,  =000000000)
    : < ="64" 000000000004="  &quot;   &quot;" 000000000005="*0032367281*" 000000000006="*000000000*" />

----------


## Viki33

10    9 =0,    ,   



> =(0800009185) ,    000000000,     ,        , ..


*    = 10   000000000(9 ),        -*
_   .   :  / (   "  "")  (0005513847)      ._
*
  - 9  * 
_  56  "000000000005"  : "005513847" ,    .   ,   : "Lite" ;   56    "000000000006"._

----------


## deklarant_

> 10    9 =0,    ,   
> 
> 
> *    = 10   000000000(9 ),        -*
> _   .   :  / (   "  "")  (0005513847)      ._
> *
>   - 9  * 
> _  56  "000000000005"  : "005513847" ,    .   ,   : "Lite" ;   56    "000000000006"._


-  ,      xml

----------


## Viki33

xls            ,         ,

----------


## deklarant_

> xls            ,         ,


  ,       11   :
 ,       :
000000000005="0032367281" 000000000006="000000000" />
 000000000005  ,  000000000006 - 

   .11:
 000000000005="800018851" />
   9 ,   000000000006   

 .12  :
< 000000000005="500022116" />

----------


## kuznechov119m

4  2014      ,          ,              ,     ,     ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 4  2014      ,          ,              ,     ,     ,     ?


    4.  1 .      ,    ,     ,   , ..          .              , ..    ,           .         .  ,      , ..           ,      ( 10%)     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,   xml      0,9        263 (   )  19 ,0    ,..    -           ,        19,9    263,       ,       ,         0,9  ,  ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   xml      0,9        263 (   )  19 ,0    ,..    -           ,        19,9    263,       ,       ,         0,9  ,  ,


 http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=810   11  2014                          ( ), ..         .
   ,                    ,        . ,        ,        .               ,       .           .

----------


## Viki33

! :Type:

----------


## Guta

!
    ,   2012 ,       . 12     .    .     4  2014 .       .      .    .    ? ? ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>     ,   2012 ,       . 12     .    .     4  2014 .       .      .    .    ? ? ?


!
         "",      ,              , ..  ,     .         , ..        .
 ,    , ..       ,      -        .         .15.13,         ,    ,          .   ,     ,          10%, ..       ,  .
 ,    ,   , ..    .       ,     ,         ,    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

4  ,    -     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> 4  ,    -     ,


       ,        1 ., .         9  2012 . N 815 ( .     15.11.2013 N 1024, 27.03.2014 N 236), .20 ....      ,    .

    "  ,    ".     ,          ,   ,   5....60 ,     .         ,     1. 2015   20.04,    .
       ,   " "

----------


## _123

,         ,     ,     .  ,     4    .     ?    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         ,     ,     .  ,     4    .     ?    ?


       . ,            ""       .         .    ,  .  #1774

----------


## Guta

!   ,  ,      .    .  1  2015. , .   . 15.13 ?     ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,   " "


          "  "  ,        ,

----------


## deklarant_

> "  "  ,        ,


          ,        .(  5-60       )
       1 .2015.    20.04.2015, ..           1       ,         20.04.

----------


## deklarant_

> !   ,  ,      .    .  1  2015. , .   . 15.13 ?     ?


      ,       .       (     ),                    .   : -         ,  **    . ,        ,      , ..        "  ".         .
  . 15.13   (   ),   1 .

----------


## deklarant_

,  02.03.2015           .                                         , , .
*   ,             ,            (),       .*
  , ,                 .            (: , ,

----------

. , ,  :
1.  .   30.03.15 ..  .  . 
      30.03.15 ,    ?      ,  .     ,    ,     .
2.  .   ,         ,      . ,       ?       "      "))?

----------


## deklarant_

> . , ,  :
> 1.  .   30.03.15 ..  .  . 
>       30.03.15 ,    ?      ,  .     ,    ,     .
> 2.  .   ,         ,      . ,       ?       "      "))?


       ??
     (.)    .
   ,    ,     ,       .          ( ,  .),             ..        ,       ,      .
    (.)        , .         , ..         .    ,     (  )     :     .            (.).
                ...    ,         .

2.            ,   ,        ,    .
     09.08.2012  815     , ,   ..
..   ,       .
     ,        .49 ,..              .
         ,    ,    ,   ,       .

   , ,         ,             ,           ,    ,   , ,       .    . 2.9        ,         ,   .     ,           
   52.25, 52.25.1  52.25.12    .

----------

,   ,    ,   .
  .  4  2014 .  , ,     -  , . "1",    "2".      .. ?  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,    ,   .
>   .  4  2014 .  , ,     -  , . "1",    "2".      .. ?  ?


         , .. ,    .
    ,        , .     " "   .   ,           .
                 -.
    .    4.2014   31.03.2015,     .
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=810   11  2014                          ( ), ..

----------

.  4 .   ? ,  .      .     1 . ,  .  ,     ,     ( )?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  4 .   ? ,  .      .     1 . ,  .  ,     ,     ( )?


         (, , ),             , "",        (,,),        .

----------



----------

,     1 xml -           ,     (  ..   )         .  - .
   ,      .            .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     1 xml -           ,     (  ..   )         .  - .
>    ,      .            .


   xml         ,     10 ,    9 .,               (.     ,          ,       ).
..            ,    ( )  9  12 ,   ,       xml     , ..                  -  (  )      . .
    xml    9  12    ,      xml  ,    ,      .

----------

...   ,      ,   .

----------


## Viki33

,            ,  ,    ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,            ,  ,    ,   ?


 ?   ,    12.        2  "  "         23  2012  231" .14. "          "  .14.5.	  II   12 :   12    -  ,       (-    ).
        1 .12,       : .14.2.	  I   12 :   8     -  ,     ,     ;

----------


## Viki33

> ?   ,    12.        2  "  "         23  2012  231" .14. "          "  .14.5.	  II   12 :   12    -  ,       (-    ).
>         1 .12,       : .14.2.	  I   12 :   8     -  ,     ,     ;


 ,

----------

12,          "3".    -  4.30.16   1 .2015,      "3" ....... ?

          -    1 . 2015.      -?

?

----------


## deklarant_

03 - 1
06- 2 
 .

----------

> 03 - 1
> 06- 2 
>  .


 !  ,      ...    ...

----------

> ??
> 2.            ,   ,        ,    .
>      09.08.2012  815     , ,   ..
> ..   ,       .
>      ,        .49 ,..              .
>          ,    ,    ,   ,       .
> 
>    , ,         ,             ,           ,    ,   , ,       .    . 2.9        ,         ,   .     ,           
>    52.25, 52.25.1  52.25.12    .


 .2        1.,  .    ??

----------


## deklarant_

> .2        1.,  .    ??


          ,                 ,        .    ,      ,   , ,     ,     - ,    ,           ,   .
,     ,    ,          , ..     .           ,  .     ,   10%    ,      , ..   ,        .

----------

> 10%


      /  ,     -  :Smilie: 
  ,        143 ,       1500 (    ).     .

----------


## deklarant_

> /  ,     - 
>   ,        143 ,       1500 (    ).     .


  ,     5 .:



> .        2014 :
> -      .15.13   423 ,   ,
> -   334              24,2 . ;


    . 
   .  4 .2014.  838    ,         http://econsmolensk.ru/Vnimaniyu_deklarantov-/

----------

.   :  / (   - )  (7722019112)      .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .   :  / (   - )  (7722019112)      .   ?


 31.03.2015            .
        10 ,         ,         . ..     -  ,      ,  

   .   :  / ( "")  (1234567890)      

   "  " /=772201911*6*/501902001



> 000000000,    10 ,        ,  - ,         , ..         ,        ,       .
> ,    ,         10   ,       000000000.

----------

> .   :  / (   - )  (7722019112)      .   ?


  .     6 - 7722019116,  "  ""

----------

-  ?  ,    . 

    ?  ?

----------

> -  ?  ,    . 
> 
>     ?  ?


   -    ?       .

----------

.

----------


## GH2

!
- :     01.01.15   ... ..    -. 01.01.15     (3).    - ,  ?      ...  -       ,      . ./...      -  ,    .../

----------

,  ,       4 ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> - :     01.01.15   ... ..    -. 01.01.15     (3).    - ,  ?      ...  -       ,      . ./...      -  ,    .../


        -   :
     ( )           - .         ,    .
      - ,        ()           ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,       4 ,     ?


 http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=810   11  2014                          ( ), ..         .



> ,                    ,        . ,        ,        .               ,       .           .

----------


## GH2

> -   :
>      ( )           - .         ,    .
>       - ,        ()           ,       .


      .  .. ..."     ".               .        (    )    (    5 )   ?  ,,      ? .

----------


## GH2

4.     .  .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> 4.     .  .   .


       9  2012 . N 815 ( .     15.11.2013 N 1024, 27.03.2014 N 236)
.20...     ,    
..  01.04       4 .2014

----------


## deklarant_

> .  .. ..."     ".               .        (    )    (    5 )   ?  ,,      ? .


           ,          ,          .    ,      , ..              1 .

----------


## _

,    2 ()      .    4  2014.  ,     .     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    2 ()      .    4  2014.  ,     .     ?


       ( 4  01.04)   #1813

----------

!  !        !!!!
   .11  .12  :
 -         .11  .12,     ,  :
1)         -  , 2     ,              ,         -   ???
2)        ??? 1      "",   " "      -?
2)     (    ,   !!!),         )??     , (   ,)   " "?        ,    ???

----------

" " !...      -    "50     ..."   - ...  ...    ? ...

----------


## Fraxine

.    1 . 2015 .-  ,     :Wow:      ,  .   ,   . 
   - -        .
-   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> " " !...      -    "50     ..."   - ...  ...    ? ...


  ,         (),

----------


## Fraxine

> 1 .2015.    20.04.2015, ..           1       ,         20.04.


 ..   (      )  20.04.2015 .    ???

----------


## Fraxine

> ? ...


   -  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:     -  .       .

----------


## deklarant_

> ..   (      )  20.04.2015 .    ???


  ,       "  ".         1-2   20.04.1015

----------


## deklarant_

> -     -  .       .


            .      ,                     .

----------


## deklarant_

> .    1 . 2015 .-  ,         ,  .   ,   . 
>    - -        .
> -   ?


()    " ",    " "   ,   ,
..       (),    .

----------


## Fraxine

> 


   .





> ,                     .


   ,        ,  -  ,                   (,      ???)  .






> ,       "  ".         1-2   20.04.1015


   ,   ,      ,     "",   .

----------


## Fraxine

> " "   ,   ,


 ,   - ,    :Embarrassment:   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   - ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   - ,     ?


   ,         ..
,       .  ,      ,           IP ( 50)

----------


## Anton P.

> ?


    . , ,  .




> 


      .         .   "",    /.       .

----------

!  10       ,    ,   "  ".        ? ,   -   ,      .

----------


## deklarant_

> !  10       ,    ,   "  ".        ? ,   -   ,      .


   .    ,      50   ,

----------


## Fraxine

> .    ,      50


       50   ,  ,   , .





> . , ,  .


 ?    -  ?

----------


## Anton P.

> ?    -  ?


 -    .

====
   ,        , ,           .         ""  ** .
       .

----------


## _

> ( 4  01.04)   #1813


    (. )           4  2014   ??

----------


## deklarant_

> -    ..


    ,   10-12 . ,         ,

----------


## deklarant_

> (. )           4  2014   ??


   ,                    ,        . ,        ,        .               ,       .           .
        4,     ,   ,        3  01.01. ,  - 18.01.,

----------


## Fraxine

> ,   10-12 . ,        ,


      11.04.           .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        , ,           .         ""  ** .
>        .


 X       -2015,  :
-                 .                1  2019 .

----------


## katrin0610

> X       -2015,  :
> -                 .                1  2019 .


 :Wow:

----------


## Lavandanna

,       7      8.1.     "  ",     ,        "   ....",     ,      .       .

----------


## Sharlynn

, , :      4      .   ,     1 ,  ,          : 
 2015-02-23 06:37:27.030           
2015-02-23 06:37:27.030             500    / 3906161838/390501001    : 8.76320    : " "  .  : 8.76320.  
2015-02-23 06:37:27.030             500    / 3908608303/390801001    : 14.64000    : " "  .  : 14.64000.  
2015-02-23 06:37:27.030             520    / 3908608303/390801001    : 3.00000    : " "  .  : 3.00000.  
2015-02-23 06:37:27.030             3 .  
       3905, 3908, 3904   - 3906. 
   .  ?  ?   !      ,  ,     .

----------

!  ,       "   .   :   ("" )  (1709004785)      ".  ?        .  )

----------

,  .   .xls




> 


 xml     (  )  .  .  ?   .     .    ()?

----------

> (. )           4  2014   ??


     .    .     50000 .,     .   10000 .

----------

> .  ?  ?   !      ,  ,     .


  ,           - .
    -    ( .  )

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       7      8.1.     "  ",     ,        "   ....",     ,      .       .


        https://dap.center-inform.ru/tehpod/faq/+"++"/

----------


## Lavandanna

> https://dap.center-inform.ru/tehpod/faq/+"++"/


      "   ...."

----------


## deklarant_

> "   ...."


  :



> *windows 8* :
> 1.    Microsoft Report Viewer Redistributable 2008
> 2.    Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2
> 3.

----------

.    4  2014,      , -       ,     132 ,       " " .         (    ,    ?).     ????

----------


## deklarant_

> .    4  2014,      , -       ,     132 ,       " " .         (    ,    ?).     ????


             1      .        4 ,    .    - ,            132 ,        ,     ,      .
    ,          132 ,        . ..    .    ,      132 ,        .
     4      :



> http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=810   11  2014                          ( ), ..         .
>    ,                    ,        . ,        ,        .               ,       .           .

----------

.            ,  .     .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .            ,  .     .   .


...

----------


## 86

.   "   ,    IP-     6     ,    "       .    ,  .      . ?   ,? , .

----------


## deklarant_

> .   "   ,    IP-     6     ,    "       .    ,  .      . ?   ,? , .


    ,       ,

----------

! , ,    .    .   :   "    "    "    "  " "  " ".   - 470201001.   - 200.  .     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,    .    .   :   "    "    "    "  " "  " ".   - 470201001.   - 200.  .     ?


      "1".   http://www.uchet-info.com/ http://www.aldoc.ru/Services/ServiceCheck.aspx

----------

> ,       ,


 ,  .     , ,   .   6  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  .     , ,   .   6  ...


 ,

----------


## _

,  ??
     : "   .   :  / (     ""  (0500369885)      ." 
   ,      ,      500369885.      .    ??

----------


## Annettee

!!!    ,      .    :       .   :   ' ""' ( 732945016)    500  / '  ""  ( "  " - .-)' ( 7802849641,  780201001)      4.59000         0.00000* .          , , 1.   " 4  14 4,59   1  15 4,59.  2. "  " - .-)    4  0    1         0.   ???

----------

,    ,    .      ,    ..  .       ,   .

----------

> ,  ??
>      : "   .   :  / (     ""  (0500369885)      ." 
>    ,      ,      500369885.      .    ??


   ,     10  , 9

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ??
>      : "   .   :  / (     ""  (0500369885)      ." 
>    ,      ,      500369885.      .    ??

----------


## Dimch

> ,  ??
>      : "   .   :  / (     ""  (0500369885)      ." 
>    ,      ,      500369885.      .    ??


  ?
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=513771

----------


## Dimch

> ,    ,    .      ,    ..  .       ,   .


    .
  (       )   1,  2     .

----------


## buh-calc

> 4  ,    -     ,


  .    ,    4  (17,04,15),   ,      .      - ( ,       ,   ,  ,    ,      ...? )

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,    4  (17,04,15),   ,      .      - ( ,       ,   ,  ,    ,      ...? )


 ,     -      4, ..  01.04         ,         .
          ,     ,   .     ,

----------


## aleks59

!!!!!      1 . 2015      "   , /      (         )".         4 . 2014.(  )       ????          1,   ,            .   ?????

----------


## deklarant_

> !!!!!      1 . 2015      "   , /      (         )".         4 . 2014.(  )       ????          1,   ,            .   ?????


    4.         ,   , ..    ,                    ,        . ,        ,        .               ,       .           . 
    1 ., ..      :
              .             .

----------


## LeylaGismet

!!           ,    15  ,    ,     .     2         
    120745000    200    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 3.42500    : " "  .  : 3.42500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    200    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 35.68000    : " "  .  : 35.68000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    200    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 24.47500    : " "  .  : 24.47500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    211    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 1.17000    : " "  .  : 1.17000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    211    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 1.35000    : " "  .  : 1.35000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    212    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 0.22500    : " "  .  : 0.22500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    212    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 2.60000    : " "  .  : 2.60000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    212    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 2.06000    : " "  .  : 2.06000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    229    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 0.10000    : " "  .  : 0.10000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    229    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 1.02500    : " "  .  : 1.02500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    229    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 1.20000    : " "  .  : 1.20000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    260    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 0.33000    : " "  .  : 0.33000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    260    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 3.72000    : " "  .  : 3.72000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    280    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 0.17000    : " "  .  : 0.17000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    400    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 0.40000    : " "  .  : 0.40000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    401    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 2.40000    : " "  .  : 2.40000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    403    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 12.27000    : " "  .  : 12.27000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    403    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 11.96500    : " "  .  : 11.96500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    421    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 2.09000    : " "  .  : 2.09000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    421    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 1.80000    : " "  .  : 1.80000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    450    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 0.22500    : " "  .  : 0.22500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    450    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 0.15000    : " "  .  : 0.15000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    461    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 2.40000    : " "  .  : 2.40000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    461    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 7.42500    : " "  .  : 7.42500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    461    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 11.70800    : " "  .  : 11.70800.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745000    462    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 0.10000    : " "  .  : 0.10000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    200    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 10.71000    : " "  .  : 10.71000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    200    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 42.45750    : " "  .  : 42.45750.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    200    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 62.47750    : " "  .  : 62.47750.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    211    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 0.50000    : " "  .  : 0.50000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    211    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 1.95000    : " "  .  : 1.95000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    211    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 1.35000    : " "  .  : 1.35000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    212    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 2.42000    : " "  .  : 2.42000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    212    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 2.79000    : " "  .  : 2.79000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    212    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 2.55000    : " "  .  : 2.55000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    229    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 0.21000    : " "  .  : 0.21000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    229    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 2.55250    : " "  .  : 2.55250.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    229    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 1.55000    : " "  .  : 1.55000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    260    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 1.26000    : " "  .  : 1.26000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    260    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 0.60000    : " "  .  : 0.60000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    280    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 0.32000    : " "  .  : 0.32000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    401    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 0.22500    : " "  .  : 0.22500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    401    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 0.22500    : " "  .  : 0.22500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    403    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 1.20000    : " "  .  : 1.20000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    403    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 17.16000    : " "  .  : 17.16000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    403    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 14.30000    : " "  .  : 14.30000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    421    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 0.50000    : " "  .  : 0.50000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    421    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 3.15000    : " "  .  : 3.15000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    450    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 0.30000    : " "  .  : 0.30000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    450    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 1.35000    : " "  .  : 1.35000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    461    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 3.62000    : " "  .  : 3.62000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    461    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 25.27500    : " "  .  : 25.27500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    461    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 11.40000    : " "  .  : 11.40000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          120745002    462    /: 1215056220/121501001    : 0.15000    : " "  .  : 0.15000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    200    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 1.70500    : " "  .  : 1.70500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    200    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 20.74250    : " "  .  : 20.74250.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    211    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 3.00000    : " "  .  : 3.00000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    212    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 0.45500    : " "  .  : 0.45500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    212    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 2.17000    : " "  .  : 2.17000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    229    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 0.60000    : " "  .  : 0.60000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    229    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 0.31000    : " "  .  : 0.31000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    401    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 1.20000    : " "  .  : 1.20000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    403    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 4.50000    : " "  .  : 4.50000.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    403    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 4.27500    : " "  .  : 4.27500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    461    /: 1207014139/120701001    : 6.72500    : " "  .  : 6.72500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000          121545001    461    /: 1215096520/121501001    : 5.92500    : " "  .  : 5.92500.  
2015-03-10 20:00:11.000             66 .  


      ??     ?

----------


## deklarant_

.
          ,          ,           ??

----------


## LeylaGismet

,       XML  ,     ,      ,    ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       XML  ,     ,      ,    ,        ? 
> 
> **


      , ..             .
  " "    ,      , ..:
   ()         ,         .
    ()         ,          ().

----------


## LeylaGismet

.

   :

   3  ,  2014      ,       ,       .       
    2014     ,               .

----------


## LeylaGismet

,     ,          ,     ?))

----------


## deklarant_

> .
> 
>    :
> 
>    3  ,  2014      ,       ,       .       
>     2014     ,               .


  2014           , ..     ,      "",    ,     ,    .        (     ).
        (      422  02.05.2012 )  (.2.),         ,                . , ,    11      ,    12     . ,                      ,    ,     23.08 2012  231,      ,    .
 ,

----------


## buh-calc

.  !      .    SHdecl.  ,   ,    .     ., , , .,   ,           (     .) (.    )   ,  .  ,    ,   .     .  xml     ,   .      . :           1  . !

----------


## deklarant_

xml   ,   ,       (.).              ,              -  ,     .
         , ..       . 
 ,   (,.)    ,     ,        .       . ..                     ..
..      XML,     ,      .         xml  . ..    .  -            ,     , ..          ,   ,      .
:        -      ,   ,    -  ,    




> :           1  . !


      .
     " "        (.),     .     ,   .       .      ,      ,    .               (.)       .
               .,      ,   ,   .      1  2         .       1,2   "".
    ()        xml     ="false"> (  4.30.11    ,            .     ,      ).
    ,          .              .,        , ..   .
         .      ,   ,    .   ,     -             ""  .         ,   .,        ,   ,      , ..                  ="false">.

----------


## LeylaGismet

.       ,                 ? 




4 ,   




   " "  : 0100128525 



   ͻ '0100128525'  
 ?

----------


## deklarant_

9 ,    ,   xml  .12 ()
       :
_< ="25" 000000000004="  ">
			< 000000000005="100128525" />_
..  .12,    .11,      .,      9 .

----------


## buh-calc

> ,     -      4, ..  01.04         ,         .
>           ,     ,   .     ,


 ,    4  2014 17/04/15.  ,   ,           ,    ... 4      .    ,  "      ".  ?      20/04/15?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    4  2014 17/04/15.  ,   ,           ,    ... 4      .    ,  "      ".  ?      20/04/15?


,       , ..    , ,     ,     ,      :
      -                    ,           ,               ..       , .    ,   .
__

----------


## buh-calc

!

----------


## LeylaGismet

?     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ?     ?


 ,         , ..  30.06     1.,             .       ,        ,     ,         , ..     " ",      .      ,   ,       .

----------


## LeylaGismet

.           ?))

----------


## deklarant_

> .           ?))


    - -        4 .2014.,     .,      ,             ,     3-   2-  .2014

----------


## _

!
     : 
  ,      ,       11  12.        ,    ,    .     ,     (        )?       ?     ?         2016 ,      .

----------

> ,    ,    .     ,     (        )?


  ,  



> 2016


     ,    ,     .      ,  ,      0.




> ?


 



> 


   ,     .    ,   ,  .        ,     ,    ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,          ,         2016  ,        ,      ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,          ,         2016  ,        ,      ,


            ,   ,        ,    .
     09.08.2012  815     , ,   ..
..   ,       .
     ,        .49 ,..              .
         ,    ,    ,   ,       .

   , ,         ,             ,           ,    ,   , ,       .    . 2.9        ,         ,   .     ,           
   52.25, 52.25.1  52.25.12    .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,           
>    52.25, 52.25.1  52.25.12    .


           52.11.2

----------


## deklarant_

> 52.11.2

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


       ,

----------

> ,


,      ,

----------


## deklarant_

.      ,          ,         ,          -   .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,      ,


    ,      ,              ,          ,      (  )            ,              ,     1997            ,             ,   ,   2004               ,       ,    52.11.2           ,          ,                 ,             ,            1992        ,          ,          ,

----------

> 


    ,   : "    ,   "

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   : "    ,   "


  , ..      -,     - ,   , , (      ), , ,

----------


## Guta

!    .
  :    ,   ,       ( 500,520). 
        .  2015        . ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !    .
>   :    ,   ,       ( 500,520). 
>         .  2015        . ,      ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...7#post54472077
. :

----------


## Guta

Deklarant_,   !         3  6  16    171-.     -  . ((

----------


## Guta

,         -  .   1 .6  16 171-      54-.   * 3*  6  16  171-     -4-2/22638,       47   .

"   ,       , , , ,       ,  ,           ,   - ,      ."

               6 .16?
, ,     .

----------


## Viki33

-   ?
  20  "000000000006"  .   26  "000000000006"  .   56  "000000000006"  .

----------

> -   ?
>   20  "000000000006"  .   26  "000000000006"  .   56  "000000000006"  .


   .     ( ,    )

----------


## deklarant_

> -   ?
>   20  "000000000006"  .   26  "000000000006"  .   56  "000000000006"  .


     .11  .12,  000000000006   /.
      ,           10 ,       ,      ,    ,       9 ,   -8 ,  -12 .

----------


## Viki33

,     ,    .          ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ,    .          ...


.      .
 /      ,     .         ,            ""



> :
>   =10 , =9 
>   (.)=9 ,  
>   (.)=12 ,  
>    (.)=8 ,  
>  ,      .

----------


## ir*

.
    ,   ,   , :          ?
 .

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>     ,   ,   , :          ?
>  .


!
https://service.fsrar.ru/cabinet/home   " ",       -

----------


## ir*

> !
> https://service.fsrar.ru/cabinet/home   " ",       -


 ! :Smilie:

----------


## ir*

> !
> https://service.fsrar.ru/cabinet/home   " ",       -


 http://fsrar.ru/frap/frap   ?   -   ...

----------

!
,-,       ,  1 8.3       ,..   -,   ,  ,       ,       ...   ???     .-     -,   1     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> ,-,       ,  1 8.3       ,..   -,   ,  ,       ,       ...   ???     .-     -,   1     ?


   (  , , ),        ,   .   ,  .
(  -)

----------

!
  ,     , - .11   (- )  .    1  .8  .10(),?     .3 .( )  (     .)???
         ,         ..  -,  -      ,   1      , ?
   ,     ?       ))))

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>   ,     , - .11   (- )  .    1  .8  .10(),?     .3 .( )  (     .)???
>          ,         ..  -,  -      ,   1      , ?
>    ,     ?       ))))


 /   .2   .1   3..5.
   .1   "8" (   ).     ,     9 ( ).            (),      .          ( "")

----------

.     ,         230   229  ..        ,    230,  229      ().   ,   ,  , ?

----------

> 


           XLM

----------

> -   ?
>   20  "000000000006"  .   26  "000000000006"  .   56  "000000000006"  .


           XLM

----------

*deklarant_*, 
!          ,    ...   , ,  1    , - ))):          ""   ""???

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,         230   229  ..        ,    230,  229      ().   ,   ,  , ?


 *230*,241,242,250,251,400,410,420,460   1.07.2012,       , ..   ,  (  )  1.07.2012 ,          ,   ,      , ..       2013.

----------


## deklarant_

> *deklarant_*, 
> !          ,    ...   , ,  1    , - ))):          ""   ""???


1. ,           ,    /   , , .      , ..     ,                  .
2.         .

----------


## kotja

.  ,             ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,             ,       ?


  , ..      ,  -        .
 ,   .12    , ..         ( )      .

----------


## kotja

> , ..      ,  -        .
>  ,   .12    , ..         ( )      .


   ,    ,    ,     ?          (     ).     -  ,    ,   ,     ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,    ,     ?          (     ).     -  ,    ,   ,     ?


 1-  .2015        ,        



> .   : /  / (7723127481/772301001)      .   - 251145001.   - 440.         (/). **          .


..       /,        .
,        4  1 .   ,     ,     .

----------


## innari

?        ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ?        ...


,     , ..     ,  ,           .

----------


## innari

*deklarant_*, !    . (((

----------


## GH2

!(   ). ,       (?)         ?.

----------


## innari

> !(   ). ,       (?)         ?.


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=527591&page=14

----------

1.2015      "         .        ."   ? -  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 1.2015      "         .        ."   ? -  ?


 ?     .      , -         ,            . 
         .

----------

!   .    ,    ,          .

----------


## deklarant_

> !   .    ,    ,          .


   ,  20 ,   ,  ?.   ,       .       ,            .     ,   ,

----------

20-,  .        4.2014.  18 ,  ,  ,            .

----------


## Lik_

! ,  .     ( )    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ! ,  .     ( )    ?


   ?

----------


## Lik_

> ?


.

----------


## deklarant_

> .

----------


## Lik_

!  !

----------

*Lik_*, 
  ,   ,   "",  ,    1    ,  2          , *deklarant*  ,    .   -   ,    !!!!
 :
* ,-           1  ?*

----------

,    (  )???

----------

> ,    (  )???


     .    -     (_"         ,  "_). 

, ,    .

----------


## 1974

-, ,       30.06.2015 .          1  2015 .    .

----------


## deklarant_

> -, ,       30.06.2015 .          1  2015 .    .


 2015                       ,    2014.
      9  2012 . N 815 ( .     15.11.2013 N 1024, 27.03.2014 N 236)              .
                   .,             ,      -  ,   -     ,       .15.13.
 .   .

----------

1),-, -   " .."?      ,   ,  ?
2)    , ?          ,..     1.???  .,    ???         ,        ???

----------


## deklarant_

> 1),-, -   " .."?      ,   ,  ?
> 2)    , ?          ,..     1.???  .,    ???         ,        ???


1.    25  2007 . N 401 "   - ,           "       ,     ..."     :31  2009 ., 8  2010 ., 11  2012 .
2.   http://www.uchet-info.com/ http://alcospot.ru/ https://sverka.kontur.ru/
 2015 .        .    /     .      ,    .    6  7   11  12.            21      (    1 .2015   21 .  23  2015 ,        1 .   1-20 ,       ).      ,   " "    (    ).   ,    ,  "     ."   ,     ,   ,       .
         ,   1. 2015 .     30 ., ..   .
     ,                  , ..              ( ).
 20.04.          ,          ,         ,          -   .          ,    ,     ,          , ..        ,     .
   ,             .            .
          .,    ,    ,              .
          ,        .

----------


## 111

.     ,       .    :     .   ""    15   .     ,    ,          01.07.15,  01.07.15     ,     2-   , ..     ,      3- .   03.07.15      .      3 .      ,         15.07.15.   .
 ,  ,       ,     ,  . 15 (    ).     ,   , ..     3 .,      ,       ,     ,    ????

----------


## deklarant_

> .     ,       .    :     .   ""    15   .     ,    ,          01.07.15,  01.07.15     ,     2-   , ..     ,      3- .   03.07.15      .      3 .      ,         15.07.15.   .
>  ,  ,       ,     ,  . 15 (    ).     ,   , ..     3 .,      ,       ,     ,    ????


 
:  ,     ,    ()-    ?
:     1  49         ,   ,     ,       .  3  49       ,      ,                  .  ,              .  http://old.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...rirovaniequest
..   3- .  .   15       3- .,      4 .

----------

"  " -   12      .

       (5,6,7)-  "         " .

  -  4.30.18.    ?      -   ?.....

----------


## deklarant_

> "  " -   12      .
> 
>        (5,6,7)-  "         " .
> 
>   -  4.30.18.    ?      -   ?.....


  - - :
-  .5,6,7    .       ,    .
-       
-   ,    - .xml.sig.zip.enc

----------

.  .  . ,          .  .    !   . .   .     ,   -     .  .   .      .     .   ,     ,        .  ?         .          ,   .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  .  . ,          .  .    !   . .   .     ,   -     .  .   .      .     .   ,     ,        .  ?         .          ,   .   ?


-  ??
   ,     ,     ,       . 
       ,       .       (     ),                    .
     :
              .             .         .

----------


## Sveta2101

.       2014 - 1. 2015     ,         ,    ,  ,    2.2015   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .       2014 - 1. 2015     ,         ,    ,  ,    2.2015   ?


     2 .2015.,     , ..         .

----------

> -  ??


.  .    -       .      .      .    (  ,   )      . ..          ""  .      ,     .       (,    )     , , , .

----------


## Vadelma

,   "". , . ..   12.
   1.      ""  "".  ,   ""?          . //    ,  .   / ,     .
-    ?    ?

 ,       , ..   ,      .

   ,    ,       ,    ,  .        ,    .

 ,     ,      .

----------


## nbyrfy

! , ,       11  12    :     	         .        .     ?         ?     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,       11  12    :     	         .        .     ?         ?     ?





> 2 .2015.
>         20   23              .   ,              .
> ,         ,           ,        ,     .


 : "            .        "   ,      10-12 .     ,          20  , ..        ,       .
   ,     10-12     .   ,        ,    ,     20-.              .   ,      .           .

----------


## nbyrfy

! ,    7 .   ,  .   ,     ?    -  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! ,    7 .   ,  .   ,     ?    -  .


http://www.fsrar.ru/contacts 
http://dfo.fsrar.ru/about/contacts 
,

----------

:        ,      (12).  3       1  2    .       ,       ?    .

----------


## deklarant_

> :        ,      (12).  3       1  2    .       ,       ?    .


         ,    ,       ,

----------

,    .            ?

----------


## Elkin

, , ,   ,     .    ,   ,    .   ?
     ,    ,

----------


## maria-2

> ! , ,       11  12    :     	         .        .     ?         ?     ?


    .     .      ,     ,      .  1- . (      30).

----------


## natali_01

.      ""  ,   "" .     ?

----------


## maria-2

> .      ""  ,   "" .     ?


      . ..        .      ""     ,    "",    .

----------


## maria-2

> ! , ,       11  12    :     	         .        .     ?         ?     ?


    . ,          " "  " "   " ".        ,    .    " "      .  ,       .          .

----------


## -77

( ),         ?     ?

----------


## maria-2

> ( ),         ?     ?


.     II  "  /    ",    I  "  /.

----------


## ir*

.
       ,   :
   . 0,5.         ,    ?           ...
 !

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>        ,   :
>    . 0,5.         ,    ?           ...
>  !


-   (QR)     .
-    (EAN-13)

----------


## ir*

> -   (QR)     .
> -    (EAN-13)


  !
,,       (, ),    ?      ...

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> ,,       (, ),    ?      ...


 QR-   EAN-13

----------


## ir*

> QR-   EAN-13


 EAN-13 ( ,        ( )   -).

----------


## deklarant_

> EAN-13 ( ,        ( )   -).


,    (     ean-13),   .

----------


## Lelik2966

.  ,    ""     1  2 . 2015 .,       1  2015 (        18  2015)       2015? .

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,    ""     1  2 . 2015 .,       1  2015 (        18  2015)       2015? .


        18.03,   1  2       .
     01.07   ?

----------


## Vodolei_N

!

 , ,  :

 "    ...." 
 "1.5.2.   ( )   -   ,   -     .  ,   ()     ,      ,      ;"

  6         (  )-  ""/,   8  -    ""   ,  .

       "" , .. -   - . 6 .     "  ()     ,      ,      ",   .8   " ",   .    ,    .6  . 8       (     ),   .8 

, !!!!

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> 
>  , ,  :
> 
>  "    ...." 
>  "1.5.2.   ( )   -   ,   -     .  ,   ()     ,      ,      ;"
> 
>   6         (  )-  ""/,   8  -    ""   ,  .
> 
> ...


  ,    .8,            .

----------


## Vodolei_N

> ,    .8,            .


  ,    ., :  goodlucki77@bk.ru      !!! :Redface:

----------


## Sveta2101

,25.09.2015    *1 2015*   :              .        .     1 2015   ,  ,  "   815.   :        "       ,      ?

----------


## Vodolei_N

> ,25.09.2015    *1 2015*   :              .        .     1 2015   ,  ,  "   815.   :        "       ,      ?


.    1  2015      30.06.2015 . 

     ,    ,   ,       (              ).
(  ,     1  2014       15  2013   1024.

: http://www.glavbukh.ru/npd/edoc/99_9...#ixzz3n6gI9yw3

 :Frown:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,25.09.2015    *1 2015*   :              .        .     1 2015   ,  ,  "   815.   :        "       ,      ?


 http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=810   11  2014      **               ( ), ..

----------


## Vodolei_N

> http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=810   11  2014      **               ( ), ..



  ,    (        ,     )  -    , , ,    50 .     ,      ... :yes:

----------


## Viki33

,  )  (((
 ,    1   ,    ,      3  7     - 3  1. 
,      .     -    .   :           
   ?            :OnFire: 
     ,       ..            ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  )  (((
>  ,    1   ,    ,      3  7     - 3  1. 
> ,      .     -    .   :           
>    ?           
>      ,       ..            ...


       : http://old.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1040 (     ).                 .
        .

----------


## Viki33

> : http://old.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1040 (     ).                 .
>         .


     -  1  7,      ..
   ((  ,     ....
       ,        ... -  :Hmm:

----------


## deklarant_

> -  1  7,      ..
>    ((  ,     ....
>        ,        ... -


   ""         (   ,              .).          (   ). 
         ,                 (  ,),    ()     . ..    ,   , , ,.,, ,,      ,   ""        ,        .      , , ,         ,        ,     ..

----------

,    3 . 2015     4.31     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    3 . 2015     4.31     ?


    ,              .       ,      01.10.2015 (    01.10.2015),                ,    .

----------

,     -  .    ?    -   ()     -     .  ?     .        11.64,    ?

----------


## nebo_na_ladoni

.   .            ( ) -    ?  /    ?

----------


## mioks

,  
   retail declaration
         .  11
     ,     ,  ,       ,      .     ,   ?
         .

----------


## maria-2

,     .                       .

----------


## Vadelma

.   , .   ,  .      - ?    ,   ? ,   )

----------

> .   , .   ,  .      - ?    ,   ? ,   )


   ?     ?

----------


## Vadelma

> ?     ?


   (?  - )    (  ).      .     ,  -  ?

     -      -     ,  ,   .   ,   ((

----------

> (?  - )    (  ).      .     ,  -  ?
> 
>      -      -     ,  ,   .   ,   ((


 . 

  ,        ,         (  ).           .    ,    ,     fsrar,     ,   Vadelma

, ,  ?   ,   .

----------

,     , Vadelma,   - ,     -.      ,   . ,    "" ,      .
  - 4.31

----------


## Vadelma

> ,     , Vadelma,   - ,     -.      ,   . ,    "" ,      .
>   - 4.31


     .   1 .
      ((   ,    -   ,  -     ,   ,  .  "" -    (((

----------

01  2015        12    4  2015.  20  2015   20  2016?

   , ..      .

----------

!!! 

.       ...   . 

       (  ,  ,  ) ,     .  ,             ?            ???

----------

> . 
> 
>   ,        ,         (  )..


    .      ,     .

----------


## maria-2

> !!! 
> 
> .       ...   . 
> 
>        (  ,  ,  ) ,     .  ,             ?            ???


  ?

----------

,    . 
        ...
      .  .     .             ( ) .    ????           ....          -...(     ) .      , - .    , -   ....    ....     ....

----------

> .      ,     .


  -   IE,       .      .   ,    . 
 ,  .     fsrar   . ,      . !

----------


## maria-2

> ,    . 
>         ...
>       .  .     .             ( ) .    ????           ....          -...(     ) .      , - .    , -   ....    ....     ....


    " "        127       .

----------

,  !!!

----------

,-,     1 8.3        ,    ,    -  1???           ,             ???

----------


## kotja

. , ,      ?

----------

*kotja*, 
! 1  -         ,

----------

...!!!!    ,       ... ???? ????

----------


## kotja

> *kotja*, 
> ! 1  -         ,


   ,   - ,  ...   ?

----------


## MASOL81

,          1          4,30   (     1),         4.31       4,30   4,31   ,      ,                  000000000           ?!

----------

. , ,   .  ,  .  3    ,     3  - , --       . .          3  2015 .,   ?

----------

*kotja*, 
   -...  1   ...   ?

----------


## maria-2

> . , ,   .  ,  .  3    ,     3  - , --       . .          3  2015 .,   ?


..  2-    , ?

----------

,        11???   .     ( .-)... !!!!!????

----------


## Anton P.

> ,        11???

----------

*Anton P.*, 
c!     ,    (  ??),       )))???

----------


## Vadelma

> 


  12,   , ?

   -   .       ,   .

----------

> ,          1          4,30   (     1),         4.31       4,30   4,31   ,      ,                  000000000           ?!


   .

----------


## Vadelma

> 12,   , ?
> 
>    -   .       ,   .


,   , ?    ,   ?
 , .,   ,   .

  - .  .      -  "..., .5,  1, .218"
         ,      .  ""  , , . ,  "",  "" 1,   .         .
      "   "  :Frown:

----------


## Natalya_Dudnik

.      xsml:   289 	 "000000000003" :  "405"       "String"    Enumeration.

  ?  ..

----------


## Anton P.

> "000000000003" :  "405"


  , 405 -    ?
    4.31





> 


,  100    ))))
     .  ,       .

----------


## Anton P.

> "000000000003" :  "405"


  , 405 -    ?
    4.31





> 


,  100    ))))
     .  ,       .

----------


## Vadelma

> ,  100    ))))
>      .  ,       .


, 100   .

     ,      .,   ))

----------


## innari

4.31.   ( ),        ,     .  , ,    :    1      2.
   4.30    . 
   ?

----------


## Natalya_Dudnik

> , 405 -    ?
>     4.31.


,   41.31.03

----------


## Natalya_Dudnik

> ,   41.31.03


     .
        . 
      Notepad   405  403. 
      .
       .
 !

----------

,  ,  ,         "     ".   ?

----------

> ,  ,  ,         "     ".   ?


 ? ?

----------

> ? ?


Opera 12.17

----------

browser plug-in?   ?               ?

----------

.     12.17 .   .          .   .    32.    .    .    . 
      :         http://mozilla-russia.org.   .    http://www.cryptopro.ru/products/cades/plugin   2.0.     (  exe)    -  -.      " " !      (    )      " " ,    ()    ,      " ..."  .        ,             2.0..
,   -    ,        -,     ,   .  ,  ,   8   .

----------

, 
      ,    (    ,   )   :
-  -   -     - ( )    .   - .       -    ,    ,  http://fsrar.ru -

----------

.       .

----------

! .    2       1 "          500    / 4825109221/682945001    : 153.0000    : " "  .  : 153.0000".  -12 " "  ""  /4825109221/682945001(.),   ""  / 4825109221/482501001 (.).       ""   "",  ., / 4825109221/682945001. :            682945001  482501001 ?

----------

-  ,   ,       . 
     ,  :   -  !     ,       .  .      ,      ,   ,    .    . 
       !     .       - .     . 
     ? // -   .

----------

,      ,  ,  .   !

----------

! .    2       1 "          500    /     : 15    : " "  .  :Frown:   !     ,     ,       ,    ,     !!   ?

----------

2015-07-20 23:06:16.977 	  	              . 

2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950082281/695001001    : 28.83200    : 31.23200  .  : -2.40000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950103894/695045002    : 21.74000    : " "  .  : 21.74000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950150380/695045001    : 18.28000    : 4.16000  .  : 14.12000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	  / 6950030036/695045002           500   15.62000.  : -15.62000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	  / 6950103894/695045003           500   21.74000.  : -21.74000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       5 . 

    !   3  ,     ,  ,   ,   ????

----------

2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950082281/695001001    : 28.83200    : 31.23200  .  : -2.40000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950103894/695045002    : 21.74000    : " "  .  : 21.74000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950150380/695045001    : 18.28000    : 4.16000  .  : 14.12000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	  / 6950030036/695045002           500   15.62000.  : -15.62000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	  / 6950103894/695045003           500   21.74000.  : -21.74000. 
2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       5 . 

 ,   ,   2  ,     ,     ????        !

----------


## svetlayp

> 2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950082281/695001001    : 28.83200    : 31.23200  .  : -2.40000. 
> 2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950103894/695045002    : 21.74000    : " "  .  : 21.74000. 
> 2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       500    / 6950150380/695045001    : 18.28000    : 4.16000  .  : 14.12000. 
> 2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	  / 6950030036/695045002           500   15.62000.  : -15.62000. 
> 2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	  / 6950103894/695045003           500   21.74000.  : -21.74000. 
> 2015-08-27 18:15:29.623 	   	       5 . 
> 
>  ,   ,   2  ,     ,     ????        !


 !          .    ,   27.08.2015.       .               .        .    ,     .(   ,   )    ,            .

----------


## svetlayp

!
       /    .  / ,       (  ).  ,      ?  ,       .     ,   4     ,     ?

----------

? ALCOSPOT.RU. ,   !

----------

.

----------

.      .        .                   .
 ?

----------

> .     12.17 .   .          .   .    32.    .    .    . 
>       :         http://mozilla-russia.org.   .    http://www.cryptopro.ru/products/cades/plugin   2.0.     (  exe)    -  -.      " " !      (    )      " " ,    ()    ,      " ..."  .        ,             2.0..
> ,   -    ,        -,     ,   .  ,  ,   8   .


   , ...

----------

2015-08-27 18:15:29.623           500    / 6950082281/695001001    : 28.83200    : 31.23200  .  : -2.40000. 
   ,        !            ????

----------

500    / 6950082281/695001001    : 28.83200    : 31.23200  .  : -2.40000.     !!!   ,     !        !    !   ?   ?   ? !

----------

> , ...


  ...     2016 ... 
 " "     -  !"

----------

,  1  (-)...     ,    ,   4.30, 4.31,  ,        , ???     , ,        ,   ???  ......   !!!!!

----------

> ,  1  (-)...     ,    ,   4.30, 4.31,  ,        , ???     , ,        ,   ???  ......   !!!!!


   !     !

----------

!  ???

----------

,     !    ???   ?

----------

,   ,   .   10 ,       .       :       ,   ,   .        ,      .     : "     .        .
          .           ,     .
      ,       ."

----------

> 01  2015        12    4  2015.  20  2015   20  2016?
> 
>    , ..      .


     .     4 .2015  01.01  20.01.2015.            ...(    2016).

 - ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .     4 .2015  01.01  20.01.2015.            ...(    2016).
> 
>  - ?


   ,         .

----------

> .     4 .2015  01.01  20.01.2015.            ...(    2016).
> 
>  - ?


    :        .
* 12  / 12 ,   .

*   .

----------

!   ,   !

----------

,  ,      4.31  1     ,      1, 2  .....       ,     .     - 1, 2  ..

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,      4.31  1     ,      1, 2  .....       ,     .     - 1, 2  ..


   , ..    . ..    ,          .

----------

.
   16.10.2015.   .
 22.10.2015  ,  16.10.2015   , ..  5   . 
    ,      . 
    ?   ,    .    1? 

    ,  ,   , .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>    16.10.2015.   .
>  22.10.2015  ,  16.10.2015   , ..  5   . 
>     ,      . 
>     ?   ,    .    1? 
> 
>     ,  ,   , .   .


        ,        " "     .                   .     - ,     ,      31.12.2015.   " "    .

----------

> ,        " "     .                   .     - ,     ,      31.12.2015.   " "    .


.   .     , , ..      ,     .

----------


## ramoc

,  ,        ,   ,   ,    ,  3   -,  8 ,     .
    .   :   '  50  , 74' ( 645245001)    260  / ' " "' ( 7810263508,  785050001)      ' '         0.24537
    .   :   '  50  , 74' ( 645245001)    260  / ' " "' ( 7810263508,  785050001)      0.24537         ' '

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,        ,   ,   ,    ,  3   -,  8 ,     .
>     .   :   '  50  , 74' ( 645245001)    260  / ' " "' ( 7810263508,  785050001)      ' '         0.24537
>     .   :   '  50  , 74' ( 645245001)    260  / ' " "' ( 7810263508,  785050001)      0.24537         ' '


  :
         +   ,      .1   +/ .
         .
.       ( +)     ( .11  12  .1),   -       ,                     ,    ,     .
,                    ,    .
       .1()    ,      ,   +.        +.
  :



> ,               5    1   11   12   / ( )   /      .

----------

,  , ,       .
,         ?
    !   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  , ,       .
> ,         ?
>     !   ?


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=545866

----------


## ramoc

,   ,        ,         ,    ,      .    ,      xml    2  3   ,          -,      .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,        ,         ,    ,      .    ,      xml    2  3   ,          -,      .

----------

!  !         !  !

----------


## Vadelma

!
  -       (    4 ,   ,   ).
 3    12 .
 5-6-7   (   ,   ?),     -     /  .     ,     ? 
 -    ,      5,6,7   12 .

----------


## Vadelma

-    5, 6, 7     ,      (  , ),        12 ?     12 ...
 ,   , , ,   ,  -  ((

----------


## ramoc

> 


   12   2 .   3 .

----------


## deklarant_

> 12   2 .   3 .


   2- .
="   50  ,  74" ="645245001"
="   50  ,  .  73" ="645332001"

   3- .
="  50  ,  74" ="645245001"
="  50  ,  .  73" ="645332001"

          50   ,   3- .  .      .(  )
        260,      .11, ..    http://old.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=869
    12    ,      III  2014    "261", "262"  "263",         II  2014    "260".

----------

, . 
  .       ?    2016    - .

----------

> , . 
>   .       ?    2016    - .


   ,        .

  ...

----------

> ,        .
> 
>   ...



      .

       4?    ()     ?
        .

----------

,      ,      . 
    .   .     ? .  0.  . 
        , .. ?      ,         ? 
  ,           .  , ,  .

----------


## _

,  3        ?

----------


## gorde_chik

!

   ,  ,    500        366,8,      183,4.   183,4. 
 :  1 -   183,4;  2 -      183,4. 

      ?

----------


## Lavandanna

,        2016 ?        ,         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        2016 ?        ,         ?


    24.08.2015,       , ..

----------


## Latimetrija

?    ?              ?

----------


## gorde_chik

> ?    ?              ?


, ,  2 ,   11  12.

----------

*_*, 
      5 !

----------

> 24.08.2015,       , ..


     .

----------


## deklarant_

> .


       #2091



> *Lavandanna* (): "       ,        ?"

----------


## Latimetrija

> , ,  2 ,   11  12.


  !  !

----------


## svetlayp

!  !
1.       12   ,     11 ,        ,    11  12       (    500     5020037784  997350001       5020037784  5020037784)  ,      .    ,               ,           ,     .          . 
2.  ,     ,           (    )

----------


## deklarant_

> !  !
> 2.  ,     ,           (    )


 https://yadi.sk/d/epdmydXImNC8c

----------


## svetlayp

> https://yadi.sk/d/epdmydXImNC8c


. ,    ... ,   Excel      ,     XML  .   ,   XML  .  .

----------


## svetlayp

[QUOTE=svetlayp;54602603] !  !
1.       12   ,     11 ,        ,    11  12       (    500     5020037784  997350001       5020037784  5020037784)  ,      .    ,               ,           ,     .          . 
  ,

----------


## svetlayp

> https://yadi.sk/d/epdmydXImNC8c


 .  ,      :      Excel ,    xml     .      xml   ....  Excel.

----------


## svetlayp

!  ,      Excel    xml   .  .       ?  !

----------


## deklarant_

> .  ,      :      Excel ,    xml     .      xml   ....  Excel.


  ,    "  .xml  .xml"         .  excel        xml  ,         excel.
..              .

----------


## deklarant_

> !  ,      Excel    xml   .  .       ?  !


       "  Excel"   http://www.aldoc.ru/Materials/Materi...er.aspx?id=120,         "   ",

----------


## svetlayp

> ,    "  .xml  .xml"         .  excel        xml  ,         excel.
> ..              .


  !   . , .  ...(          ,         )

----------


## _

,     .11  .12    ,     ?   23  24         ,   .           ?          .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     .11  .12    ,     ?   23  24         ,   .           ?          .


       email      ?

----------


## _

> email      ?


   ,  .              .    " "   .

----------


## Viki33

> ,  .              .    " "   .


    ,     -  -    ,       ,      ...

----------


## ir*

.         : "  857  "000000000003"  : "237" ,    .   ,   : "String"    Enumeration."     ""   237.     ?

----------


## _

> ,     -  -    ,       ,      ...


       ,       ((

----------


## Vadelma

> ,       ((


 ( 23   .
          :



> :[Microsoft][SQL Server Native Client 11.0][SQL Server]     "dbo.sp_DeclJournal2"

----------


## Mal.Anna

! ,    21           .     ,   .    ,   !    .


      .
   ,        .
         .            .      ....(((      ?

----------


## Vadelma

> ,       ((


       23 .

   .

----------


## _

> 23 .
> 
>    .


      ,        ,          3 ((

----------


## kotja

.  -      3   ?

----------


## _

*kotja*, 
       .         .

----------

1 8.2  -         :

{.12. .20123.(850)}:      ()
 = .().();
 :
{(5, 33)}:    ".. "
.<<?>>.   000010000101,


       ?  3    . -    ?

----------

-   -   4.31.04 ?

                  ? 

     ?

  -       4  2015 ,   ?  ,   ?

----------


## Cule

!  ,         /?          .    "" /      .

----------


## Dimch

> -   -   4.31.04 ?
> 
>                   ? 
> 
>      ?
>   -       4  2015 ,   ?  ,   ?


  4.31.04     .

----------


## Dimch

> !  ,         /?          .    "" /      .


      .

----------


## _21

.  -,      ?

----------


## Viki33

: 	  269  "000000000003"  : "237" ,    .   ,   : "String"    Enumeration. 
 -  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> : 	  269  "000000000003"  : "237" ,    .   ,   : "String"    Enumeration. 
>  -  ?


 24.08.2015   30   ,      237 ().     ,          4.31

----------


## Viki33

> 24.08.2015   30   ,      237 ().     ,          4.31


!   , 
      ,    ,  ..

----------


## deklarant_

> !   , 
>       ,    ,  ..


   22.09.2015 N 294
"          ..."

----------

!
, ,   ,         ?    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> , ,   ,         ?    ?


      ,    .

----------

> ,    .


)))    )))

----------


## Elkin

, ,          ?
     ,    ?

----------


## alex1sol

> ,    ?


,      .

----------


## Elkin

!

----------


## varip

deklarant_   
https://yadi.sk/d/epdmydXImNC8c



> .  ,      :      Excel ,    xml     .      xml   ....  Excel.


    Excel, htm, mxl-      ,      -  .
 ,    Excel,    ""  "".    ,    ,     : "  2 	 "" :  "4.20"       "String"    Enumeration.
  3 	 ""     "".   : ""."
 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> deklarant_   
> https://yadi.sk/d/epdmydXImNC8c
> 
>     Excel, htm, mxl-      ,      -  .
>  ,    Excel,    ""  "".    ,    ,     : "  2 	 "" :  "4.20"       "String"    Enumeration.
>   3 	 ""     "".   : ""."
>  ?


            ,     .

----------


## alex1sol

> Excel, htm, mxl-      ,


, .




> 


,  ,  .

----------


## varip

> , .
> 
> 
> 
> ,  ,  .


   ...
  ,   ,    ?      ??

----------


## varip

> ,     .

----------


## varip

,      " "  ?    ?   " "?  - ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 


   xml       " ", .  2137
     ,    xml

----------


## Lavandanna

,     ,     ,   .     ?   .

----------


## Dimch

> ,     ,     ,   .     ?   .


        .

----------


## varip

> 4.31.04     .


 4.31.04,  ,  xml    
            4.20  4.30,     .  !!!
    4.30,           C:\fakepath\R2_6453143640_005_19012016_8A342886-A156-4076-8BAB-4283566BB17F.XML
    ?

----------


## Dimch

> 4.31.04,  ,  xml    
>             4.20  4.30,     .  !!!
>     4.30,           C:\fakepath\R2_6453143640_005_19012016_8A342886-A156-4076-8BAB-4283566BB17F.*XML*
>     ?


 ?

----------


## varip

11     :
"  41 	 "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  267 	 "000000000003" :  "262"       "String"    Enumeration."
  ??

----------


## varip

> ?


.
 ?

----------


## varip

> .
>  ?


 .       ,        ̻ -   . 
     .   ,    .

----------


## Dimch

> 11     :
> "  41 	 "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
>   267 	 "000000000003" :  "262"       "String"    Enumeration."
>   ??


      262 -      -  .

----------


## Dimch

> .       ,        ̻ -   . 
>      .   ,    .


  ?

----------


## varip

,      ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,      ?


 http://www.trusted.ru/products/cryptoarm/

----------


## Dimch



----------


## varip

,
   ? ,    PRO

----------


## varip

> http://www.trusted.ru/products/cryptoarm/

----------


## Dimch

> ,
>    ? ,    PRO


         ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> 11     :
> "  41 	 "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.

----------


## varip

> 262 -      -  .


  ?  ?

----------


## Dimch

> ?  ?

----------


## varip

.     -  4.30  4.31?
  40 	 "000000000014" :  ""       "String"      MinLength.
  237 	 "000000000003" :  "236"       "String"    Enumeration.
  245 	 "000000000003" :  "237"       "String"    Enumeration.
  317 	 "000000000003" :  "404"       "String"    Enumeration.
  106 	  "5"  Keyref    - .

----------


## varip

, -   .   .  ?   ?

----------


## varip

- .   4.31     "  107 	  "5"  Keyref    - ."

----------


## varip

,      .  -   .
  ,      "  -068350  23  2015   ""
      "
   ,    .     ,    ?   ?
    2 ?     ?    , ?

----------


## varip

(   )?       ,

----------


## deklarant_

> (   )?       ,


  xml      keyref

----------


## Dimch

> (   )?       ,


      .

----------


## varip

> xml      keyref


   ,    2     ,    
   .  - ((

----------


## Dimch

> 2 ?     ?    , ?


 , (  ),  ,  , ,    .

----------


## Dimch

> ,    2     ,    
>    .  - ((


     ,            2
  !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    2     ,    
>    .  - ((

----------


## varip

> ,            2
>   !


    .

----------


## varip

64 000111 
   64  0002222 (    ,     )
    ?

----------


## Dimch

> 64 000111 
>    64  0002222 (    ,     )
>     ?


            ,     .

----------


## varip

> ,     .


       (   ),        . .      "",

----------


## Dimch

> (   ),        . .      "",

----------


## varip

> 


 -  ,    "      Crypto-Pro GOST R..    ",     -  , -  ?

----------


## Dimch

> -  ,    "      Crypto-Pro GOST R..    ",     -  , -  ?


 ,     .
,      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## varip

> ,     .
> ,      ,


   .      .
      .
        " 4",         ""

----------


## SovaKl

vopros@bl.ru:
!
, ,            4 ?
      3    583545001,          ,      470201001.   .
      4    583545001.  -       4 ?

:
 !
 583545001

----------


## elka-2000

. , ,   :    11   3    .   .  .  ,   4 ,   ,       .         (   ),         ?
   .

----------


## Dimch

> . , ,   :    11   3    .   .  .  ,   4 ,   ,       .         (   ),         ?
>    .


 .

----------


## Dimch

> .      .
>       .


     ?  :Smilie:

----------

!     -    ,       (.. /  ),     -    .    :          (     , ..           )     (   )     ? 
        ,      ?
  !

----------


## Dimch

http://forum.fsrar.ru/

----------


## Arnati

C        ,   :
"-      -  ",       ...
                    .      " "  ,     . 
    :             -   ?  ,    :        ,     ?

----------


## Dimch

> C        ,   :
> "-      -  ",       ...
>                     .      " "  ,     . 
>     :             -   ?  ,    :        ,     ?


 .       .

      ?

----------

> .


.   .        .       ,       .      - ,     ,    .

----------


## kits

,      ,       ,         .  ,       :  , 1,      ?

----------

> C        ,   :
> "-      -  ",       ...


        .

----------


## natali_01

> .


.
,    ?

----------


## Arnati

> .
> ,    ?


      "  "  xml-.
     -     -        -   -    (  xml)

----------


## Elkin

-  , , ,

----------


## Fraxine

,    ,    -         ???   ,    4  -,  .    - .  -???

----------


## Fraxine

,  ,    :Frown: .     -   , ...     . 
, , ,          :Frown: . 
   ,     (         ),  ,   . ,           .
 , ,  ?

----------


## Fraxine

,    ,   ,   .    ,      .. -     .
     . 12-10000 ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,    ,    -         ???   ,    4  -,  .    - .  -???


     ,    ,  win7        .  8.1   4      -       .

----------


## deklarant_

> . 12-10000 ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=561275

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    ,  win7        .  8.1   4      -       .


  -   ,    3.6  ( ,  ),  4 (   -    :Frown: ),     -  ,         :    "          ".   ,      (    3)    -   ,       .
 : 
 : *.fsrar.ru
 : thwate SSL SA-G2
  15.12.2015  16.03.2016.

    (  ),   SSL (  ).   .

    browser plug-in : 
  ( )
 : 2.0.12245
 CSP: 4.0.9680.

   -.    ,      :Frown: .

----------


## Fraxine

,  ,   ,      .  ,        ,    .       ,   .
- , ,        :Frown: .   -   ,  -  5000.

----------


## Elkin

,         -  ,  .
  ,  -      ...       .  ,   ,      .

----------


## varip

varip   
   .      .
      .
     ? 



> ?


-        ,    .
    -   )

----------


## Fraxine

> *,         -  ,  .*
>   ,  -      ...       .  ,   ,      .


 ,       :Frown: .  , . -    23       :Frown: .  ,  10   .      (      ),     ""   .
     ,   -   2013 . , ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Elkin

[QUOTE=Fraxine;54617352],       :Frown: .
,   ,      . ,  ,   .   ,   .                   18-,     .    20- ,    25- ...
, .  23        ,       -   ( )      .  ,   -  ,   ...

----------

20-    ""   (   ).    19- -   ,   ,  ,  20-  ,                 !  3-  ,    -   404!!!

----------


## Elkin

11  19-,     ,    20-.    16  18       ,   18 ,  .  ,             .       -   ,      .            ,        ,     ,        .          .  -  ,   ?  -  ?

----------


## alex1sol

,   :

 " .
:[Microsoft][SQL Server Native Client 11.0]  :      SQL Server [121]. "

.

----------


## Elkin

,               !

----------

! .     ,      ,     23.01.2016 !!! ,  .         .

----------


## SovaKl

" " .  3      ,  4      ,    ,      : " "  .

----------


## kotja

. , ,   ( )    (   )  .  ,     ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . , ,   ( )    (   )  .  ,     ,   ?


    11       (   23.08.2012 N 231 (.  06.05.2014)
13.              ( N 11) 
13.2.   I  N 11 :
  13 "   " -  ,        .       ;
  18 "   " -  ,       .       ;
..     .13 (),    .18(),

    12     .                     ,    ,     23.08 2012  231,      ,    .
 ,        .
            ,       2  5   ,      31.12.2005 864.,        10.2    22.11.1995 N 171-
(.  29.06.2015)

             ,       01.01.2016.   xml,              : "    ()          .   1.7 2015".
..       ,      xml          xml  .        ,         .
  ,         (  ),       ,         ,       ,            .
        ,                ,              .

----------


## kotja

.       ?  ,     ()?

----------


## deklarant_

> .       ?  ,     ()?


,    .

----------


## kotja

> ,    .


       . ,     ,      .         , ?
 -,     13.    -     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,     ,      .         , ?
>  -,     13.    -     ?


.

----------


## kazakowa

-         ?  ,     :

_       -    100 .           30 .          ,     . 
 ,    ,      70   ,      100 .
               5,6 ( ),  11 (,   )?_

  - :      100%,     -    .          ...   -   ?

----------


## _

-      ""    2016 ?
             ?
,    =0.5.
0.3   . 0.2 -   .    ?
 , , ,       ?
 !

----------


## deklarant_

> -         ?  ,     :
> 
> _       -    100 .           30 .          ,     . 
>  ,    ,      70   ,      100 .
>                5,6 ( ),  11 (,   )?_
> 
>   - :      100%,     -    .          ...   -   ?


 ,      ,    ,     .            ,         .       ,

----------


## deklarant_

> -      ""    2016 ?
>              ?
> ,    =0.5.
> 0.3   . 0.2 -   .    ?
>  , , ,       ?
>  !


,         . http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201507020002 (        19.06.2015  164 "

----------


## kazakowa

> ,      ,    ,     .            ,         .       ,


   ,      100%,    -   ?

----------


## Dimch

> ,      ,    ,     .            ....


        ?                   ?
__    ?

----------


## kotja

. , ,        ( )? .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?                   ?
> __    ?


    .        .         ,     ,          .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      100%,    -   ?


,  ,    ,        ,     , .

----------


## deklarant_

> . , ,        ( )? .


       :  , - (   ),   ""   "",       ,   ,   "",     .10.2    171-  22.11.1995 .            .    ,     ,    -  ,     .

----------


## AndreyZh

> . , ,        ( )? .


 http://olegon.ru/showpost.php?p=213927&postcount=69

----------


## gorde_chik

!
, ,         -    .
   1   ,   ,      .   xml    excel   .
         ?

----------


## natali_01

> ,      ,    ,     .            ,         .       ,


. ,        -         ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,        -         ,     ?


.  (  )

----------

, ,    3  ,        4    3    ??!!!((((
"    .   :    910345001    403  / ' "   "' ( 9202002720,  920201001)      2.25000         1.35000"
..,         1  ((((     1    !!!... ((((???

----------

> ... ((((???

----------


## kuznechov119m

,  4         ,  ,         (   ),           ,      ,       ,    ,

----------

> , ,    3  ,        4    3    ??!!!((((
> "    .   :    910345001    403  / ' "   "' ( 9202002720,  920201001)      2.25000         1.35000"
> ..,         1  ((((     1    !!!... ((((???


,  ??? "     2.25000         1.35000",   2.25,     1.35,  1.35    ,     -?
  ,  ,  2.25,  ?   ???

----------


## SovaKl

> ,  ??? "     2.25000         1.35000",   2.25,     1.35,  1.35    ,     -?
>   ,  ,  2.25,  ?   ???


,          .
  2015      1  ,     4  2014          ,      4   1 .         .

 ,           4   1,35     4 ,        ,    (  ,   1)         .

----------

*SovaKl*, 
c  !
        , ,       (((
-  3   ,   ????
     :

                 (((:
        0.9 ()   3 (  1.35,   2.25!),   ,   4 
   : 2.25 - .+ 1.35-  0.225=3.375 - .
      -: 1.35 - .+ 1.35( !)-??=3.375 - .
       ,     ???
- ??? :Frown:

----------


## varip

> . ,        -         ,     ?


     ,

----------


## SovaKl

> *SovaKl*, 
> 
>       -: 1.35 - .+ 1.35( !)-??=3.375 - .
>        ,     ???
> - ???


      4   2,25  1,35,         3,375  2,475?

----------

> , ,    3  ,        4    3    ??!!!((((
> "    .   :    910345001    403  / ' "   "' ( 9202002720,  920201001)      2.25000         1.35000"
> ..,         1  ((((     1    !!!... ((((???


 !

  .       (   4 )      (   3 )  .       ,      .          6   ,    .
,     ,      . 

  ,          ,     .      , ,                ,        ...
          , ,     ,     .

----------


## deklarant_

> 0.9 ()   3 (  1.35,   2.25!),   ,   4    : 2.25 - .+ 1.35-  0.225=3.375 - .
>       -: 1.35 - .+ 1.35( !)-??=3.375 - .
>        ,     ???
> - ???


     -  -    1 (.1)         ,        (    )   12  12,  1)
14.           , ,    ( N 12) ( .    06.05.2014 N 129)
   12 " " -    ,     7 - 11,      , *   ;*

----------


## Gray_bird

,   .         ,     ,  ,      4  15  ,    .
     ? 
,   ,      ...

----------


## SovaKl

> ,   .         ,     ,  ,      4  15  ,    .
>      ? 
> ,   ,      ...


    ,   ,        .    e-mail,    ,   .    " " ?   .

----------

*Gray_bird*, 
       ,   , -!

----------

,,  -   1,   03.03.16     . ,    ?  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,,  -   1,   03.03.16     . ,    ?  ?


    ,       ,      .

----------

*deklarant_*
!
    , 2       ,?

----------

,  -  1   8.3,       -,    1 -  ,  2 ,  2  ,    ???

----------


## ---

.   ,            ,       ,          .         ,   .         ???

----------

.   ?     ?

----------

,         .     0 ,    .
     .  1   
1.         ,     .       1 ?
2.   -        1?  ,    .
3.      .     ,           ?
4.    1 ,             ?
   , ,  ,      ,      ,   1     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         .     0 ,    .
>      .  1   
> 1.         ,     .       1 ?
> 2.   -        1?  ,    .
> 3.      .     ,           ?
> 4.    1 ,             ?
>    , ,  ,      ,      ,   1     ?


-   https://egais.center-inform.ru/tehpo...0%D0%90%D0%A0/

----------

-   4.31.05.   4.31.04. -  1 .2016    ?

----------


## Octopus

.        ? ,    30.03.   01.04.     ,      .   ,       ,  1   .     -    .      .

----------

-  ,   -     , " ", ..    .

1, ..     - " ".

----------


## xopxe

.
 !  ,         .       .            ?

----------


## deklarant_

,       , ,    ,     .(. 492.   -)
     22.11.1995 N 171- (.  29.06.2015),  10.2. ,    ,    .  (, ,    , )
 .14.16:
3.         -
                        ;    -                .
    .

----------


## xopxe



----------

> -  ,   -     , " ", ..    .
> 
> 1, ..     - " ".


      ,    ,     " "         ,      " "?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,     " "         ,      " "?


     ,       (   )

----------


## NastjaK

!

    1  2016      4  2015 .      .      4   .
    :  ?     ? 
:     (  1  2016)

----------


## Dimch

4.31.04    ?

----------


## _

! , .    .  1    /  .      .     /    ? ?   ,      .

----------

-     http://fsrar.ru/,           :       ...     ? ....

 : http://fsrar.ru/

 : http*s*://fsrar.ru/

        ...            . ...  ....

         ...    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> 
>     1  2016      4  2015 .      .      4   .
>     :  ?     ? 
> :     (  1  2016)


       20

----------


## deklarant_

> 4.31.04    ?

----------


## Dimch

21.04        .
      ?  - ?

----------


## GH2

!    (  )    ..?
   :   .11       4 .15  1 .16.   4.15   (       )    19:45.    1.16   20 00.         (    19-45.)     20-20    .   ,  -     "" .   -      -     ...

----------


## NastjaK

> 20


        4  2015 ""   ?

----------


## varip

11  ,   ,      xml  ,      .
"  2 	 ""  ."
 ,       .txt
 xml  ,   
   4.31.04

----------


## varip

.
   ....   ,

----------


## Dimch

> 11  ,   ,      xml  ,      .
> "  2 	 ""  ."
>  ,       .txt
>  xml  ,   
>    4.31.04


   ?  :Smilie:

----------

, ,:      4.31.04,    4.20. xml    .    ?  ?

----------


## 2009

.         2 .  /   1  .     ,     .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,:      4.31.04,    4.20. xml    .    ?  ?


      4.20,   ,  -     237,405...      import_decl_11.xsd,    -,      ,     ,   .

----------


## varip

> ?


 -     ... ,       .
  (), :
1.   2  .,    ,       ,   ,         .   (  ),   ,   1    ,   ( )      .     ,           ?
2.   -.
   4 - ,   - .
    1 -  .
 .12       ,   1  ,             ,    +-= , .       .        .    ,   .             ?
 .11    ,   , .      ,

----------


## zeleenka

, ,     ,    ?    ?   -   ?

----------

> , ,     ,    ?    ?   -   ?


    ?        ?  .             ,     .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,  4  2015  ,      ,  ,         (   )     ,        ,        ,          (  ) ,     ,            ,         ?

----------


## zeleenka

> ?        ?  .             ,     .


,   ,  . ...      ,      3 -  + 2 .  ?    ,   ""      ?         ?

----------


## Dimch

> -     ... ,       .
>   (), :
> 1.   2  .,    ,       ,   ,         .   (  ),   ,   1    ,   ( )      .     ,           ?
> 2.   -.
>    4 - ,   - .
>     1 -  .
>  .12       ,   1  ,             ,    +-= , .       .        .    ,   .             ?
>  .11    ,   , .      ,


     -        -          .
  W8.1

----------


## GH2

!            -3    .     .     .- .        ,    .  "     :   "     . ?...    -...       -?             ,(      ,   ).     .   ? ...    .   , :    -   ,   . !!! :Frown:   .

----------


## GH2

!            -3    .     .     .- .        ,    .  "     :   "     . ?...    -...       -?             ,(      ,   ).     .   ? ...    .   , :    -   ,   . !!! :Frown:   .

----------


## deklarant_

> !            -3    .     .     .- .        ,    .  "     :   "     . ?...    -...       -?             ,(      ,   ).     .   ? ...    .   , :    -   ,   . !!!  .


     (1, 2  .)

----------

> ,   ,  . ...      ,      3 -  + 2 .  ?    ,   ""      ?         ?


    -   (  )  2 ,     .          -      .

----------


## varip

> -        -          .
>   W8.1


  -     ?
         4   1?
     xml  ,    ,    ?

----------


## GH2

> (1, 2  .)


 !

----------


## varip

> -        -          .
>   W8.1


-.
  2    ,   2     ,  ,             ,     2      . 
 ?      ?

----------


## Dimch

> -     ?
>          4   1?
>      xml  ,    ,    ?


  .
    ,  .
     ,      __ 

    .

----------


## varip

.    -   . ,   .
   ,  -

----------


## zeleenka

> -   (  )  2 ,     .          -      .


    )))

----------

> -     http://fsrar.ru/,           :       ...     ? ....
> 
>  : http://fsrar.ru/
> 
>  : http*s*://fsrar.ru/
> 
>         ...            . ...  ....
> 
>          ...    ?


    ,   ""  100-        ,       4  2015.       ....

   -     ?      ?   ?

----------


## Elkin

.    ? , ..   .      ,  ?

----------

fsrar.ru

    ,   :     browser plug-in : 
 . 
 :  2.0.12245 
 CSP:  3.6.7777 
  "  "  -    10   ,  ,   1
 Yes

  .
    2
 .
 ( 3-5 )  .

----------

> fsrar.ru
> 
>     ,   :     browser plug-in : 
>  . 
>  :  2.0.12245 
>  CSP:  3.6.7777 
>   "  "  -    10   ,  ,   1
>  Yes
> 
> ...


 ,           ,   ...

    ... .    ?

----------

> ?


  ...    .      ,    ,       ,     .

----------


## DmiIvn

!
           ,       ,    ,    ,      ,      .
      ,            ,         , , ,    ,     .
           . ,     ,       800 000 .  ,      ,  .           -   ,    ,             .   ,           ,             ,       ...                               ,    20     ,   ,  ,   ,     .         ,   ,       .     .     , ,  ,              
              , ,        . :
         !
                 ,              .
         ,  ,              ,       . .            . 
                   .

     ,      !

----------


## DmiIvn

- dmiivn85 @ gmail com

----------


## AndrewVse

" "  DmiIvn        .
   :     ,      ,      .
   ,     , ,    .     .   .
 ,      ,     .

 ,    ,


andyvse @ yandex ru

----------


## LOL_

! , ,    .  . 

"          500   *3.00000*.  : -3.00000. "
 3 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ! , ,    .  . 
> 
> "          500   *3.00000*.  : -3.00000. "
>  3 ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,        . :
>          !
> ** ,              .  
>      ,      !


   :
    09.05.2016  216 http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201605100004
       -       . 
       15.01.2016

----------


## Lavandanna

620401001    500    / 5404106812/333432001    : 10.64000    : " "  .  : 10.64000.

    620401001    520    / 5404106812/333432001    : 4.29300    : " "  .  : 4.29300.
         ,    ?           .   ?

----------


## Alsu_

> 620401001    500    / 5404106812/333432001    : 10.64000    : " "  .  : 10.64000.
> 
>     620401001    520    / 5404106812/333432001    : 4.29300    : " "  .  : 4.29300.
>          ,    ?           .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 620401001    500    / 5404106812/333432001    : 10.64000    : " "  .  : 10.64000.
> 
>     620401001    520    / 5404106812/333432001    : 4.29300    : " "  .  : 4.29300.
>          ,    ?           .   ?

----------


## Elkin

.   -     ,

----------

,   -    1         30  2016,   ?              ?  .

----------

> 620401001    500    / 5404106812/333432001    : 10.64000    : " "  .  : 10.64000.
> 
>     620401001    520    / 5404106812/333432001    : 4.29300    : " "  .  : 4.29300.
>          ,    ?           .   ?


  ,    ,  ,   ,          ,       .              ,    ?
  - , ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,  ,   ,          ,       .              ,    ?
>   - , ?


         ,                  .

----------

> ,                  .


   ?   ,   ...   ....

----------


## deklarant_

> ?   ,   ...   ....


    ,         - ,     .

----------


## 2406

!   !!    .     1 .    . . .        1,   " ".     xml, ,     (. -)      -51,  ..     ,    ,       xml.          .        1,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> !   !!    .     1 .    . . .        1,   " ".     xml, ,     (. -)      -51,  ..     ,    ,       xml.          .        1,   .


   xml         11  12
  11  xml   :
:
< ="3" 000000000004="   " 000000000005="04106807" />
..  ""   ,      .

 .12:
< ="25" 000000000004="   ">
			< 000000000005="04106807"  />
.. ()      .12 
  .

----------


## 2406

< ="22" 000000000004="   " 000000000005="0180238800" 000000000006="018023880"/>
   .   ,  ,      (51).     , ,   ,     01802388+00-   01802388+0

----------


## 2406

> xml         11  12
>   11  xml   :
> :
> < ="3" 000000000004="   " 000000000005="04106807" />
> ..  ""   ,      .
> 
>  .12:
> < ="25" 000000000004="   ">
> 			< 000000000005="04106807"  />
> ...


 11

----------


## deklarant_

> < ="22" 000000000004="   " 000000000005="0180238800" 000000000006="018023880"/>
>    .   ,  ,      (51).     , ,   ,     01802388+00-   01802388+0


http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/informacio...oe_soobshhenie

----------


## 2406

> http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/informacio...oe_soobshhenie


!!! 
 ,??
   12,      ,  ,     "".
          ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !!! 
>  ,??
>    12,      ,  ,     "".
>           ?

----------


## LOL_

, ,     .12    ,               .   ?   ?     .

----------


## Vesnata

! , !   .    .  1   .      1   12?  . !

----------

!   .   ,    . :                         -?

----------


## GH2

> 


...   .   (            ...) .  ""   ,  (    ,     )             ... .

----------


## Vesnata

!    ! , ,    1    12,   xml        ?      ,   1?

----------

6  1  2016.

             ... .     ,    11  12.    .

-      ?         ?  ? ...

----------


## GH2

, 1   .      "xml ", (    ),      "enc".     :    , 1- , -          ?...     "enc"    .

----------


## deklarant_

> 6  1  2016.
> 
>              ... .     ,    11  12.    .
> 
> -      ?         ?  ? ...


   1 .2016    30 , .

----------

> 1 .2016    30 , .


 .

----------


## MariaVU

!    .   ,   .  1:,        .  ,    .      .   :      12. 
1)    1:      xml ,   -   ?
2)    ,      xml   ?
3)     ?    .      ???
, ,  ...

----------

MariaVU,    2  . 
   -,       ,     . 

,        ,      ,    .  .    , ..                 .       . 

   ->  ->   ->  12 ->     "   *.xml"

   ,   )

----------


## MariaVU

! , - ...   .      ?      500          ?

----------

> ! , - ...   .      ?      500          ?


           .

  ,      .

----------


## MariaVU

30 .        ?

----------


## Vesnata

! 
         .     xml  -       ?          ?    12  1  ,   ,        .    ? , !

----------

> ! , - ...   .      ?      500          ?


,       0.      ,    ,    - .      1,        .    ,  ,    12 .

----------

> ! 
>          .     xml  -       ?          ?    12  1  ,   ,        .    ? , !


,    .     . 
         ,

----------

> 30 .        ?


     .           .       .     ,   ,  0. 

       . -     .   . 

   .       .

----------


## MariaVU

[QUOTE=;54704961]     .           .       .     ,   ,  0. 

       . -     .   . 

   .       .[/QUOTE


 !!!   0   , ,      . 
      ?           -  (  )?

----------


## Vesnata

,  !   -       .        -       (  )?

----------


## Vesnata

. ,  !         .         .    ,  01       (  ) .     .    ,      ?    ,        xml.  .

----------

> 30 .        ?


    , ---.
   .

----------


## varip

(.  )
   -11  1 .  "  ",    2     ,   ,      ,    ""   1 .    01.01.16, .    . 
 ?
1.   .     ,.  
2.   ,        (     , .    1    ),      3         01.10.16,         .

----------

.     .

----------


## GH2

> (.  )
> 1.   .     ,.


...      ...(     ..)      (  ).  -    ,            .   (      ,      ...    ,  -  . :Smilie: .       . 
   -       ,       ,  .   , ,        .

----------


## MariaVU

> -       ,      ,  .   , ,       .


    ,      ,      .     ,    ,       . ,   -?

----------


## varip

varip  
     (.  )
1.   .     ,.  



> ...      ...(     ..)      (  ).  -    ,            .   (      ,      ...    ,  -  ..       . 
>    -       ,       ,  .   , ,        .


    ,    VikiMini
   ,  (    )     ,  .       ...
:     .    815.   :     ....
   .,    
  ??   ?    ,       30

----------


## varip

> varip  
>      (.  )
> 1.   .     ,.  
> 
>     ,    VikiMini
>    ,  (    )     ,  .       ...
> :     .    815.   :     ....
>    .,    
>   ??   ?    ,       30


.     .
   -  .,        -       .
 ,  .      - .
   .  ,  . .

----------


## deklarant_

> .     .
>    -  .,        -       .
>  ,  .      - .
>    .  ,  . .


     ,    ,   , ,   ,    Sugner, .

----------

> , ,   ,    Sugner,


---!        -! (600 )  ,    -   ?          ,    . ,     -,    ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ---!        -! (600 )  ,    -   ?          ,    . ,     -,    ,   ?


,     ,     1 , .    2346

----------


## Elkin

xml  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> xml  ?


    .

----------

> ,      ,      .


 .

----------


## varip

> ,    ,   , ,   ,    Sugner, .


,        .
    ,       .

----------


## kuznechov119m

,           ,   1    2015  ,        4  2016  ,      ,  ?

----------


## Vesnata

,  !
     . 12       10,      15       . .    :   ,      ,     ,       ,       ? , !

----------


## MASOL81



----------


## Vesnata

,        ? 
   ,   :       ( 12)           -     ( ,     )?  ,             ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,        ? 
>    ,   :       ( 12)           -     ( ,     )?  ,             ?


   ,    2015       ,

----------


## Vesnata

!

----------

,            12,        ....    4.31.04.        . 

      -?

----------


## MariaVU

, !    xml(  )  xls(     ).    12  .   ,        ?      ?    . , !

----------


## Vesnata

!      .    ,    xml.     . ,       xml ,    .        ,     ,           .    1.   1    , ,           .  1     1     ,         .

----------


## Vesnata

! !     !  1  8.3       .     2 .              ? 7, !      !

----------


## MariaVU

.  .       , ..  ,   .      xml-  ( ,   )   .    !       .

----------


## Vesnata

! ! !!!   ,   .        !   ,      .

----------


## MariaVU

,       ...

----------

,  )))

----------

> ...   .   (            ...) .  ""   ,  (    ,     )             ... .



    ,      ,

----------

Signer   ?

----------

xml  .    ,     ,      . .    ...001,  -  ,   002 ( ).     . -001,  - 002.      .     -...001.     ,   ,       .     ,   .   ,   -   ,    ( 001)      -,       ,    - .
:       ?    ?   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> xml  .    ,     ,      . .    ...001,  -  ,   002 ( ).     . -001,  - 002.      .     -...001.     ,   ,       .     ,   .   ,   -   ,    ( 001)      -,       ,    - .
> :       ?    ?   ?


     ,         .   " "     xml  .

----------


## deklarant_

> Signer   ?


   "SignerGUI.jar"    "SignerGUI.jar"    Signer.exe

----------

> ,         .


    ,        -  .      ? 
  ,     12   ,   .       . 
  , ,    , .       .                 . 
      .    12345 ,       ,,,001,    **   -   ... 002. 
     2 ?

----------

""  2    ?

     -   1, -,         .

          ,  ,             .

    -?          2  2016.   ?

             ?

----------


## BarOl

,  .     12  .     - /    ,     - /  .     :
1.  1     "   "    ?
2.  2   "    "       ,             ?       ,            ?

----------

.   .         ,   - .         ?     ,    .

----------

> .   .         ,   - .         ?     ,    .


      ,    .    ,     "".    ,           . .

----------


## Dimch

> .   .         ,   - .         ?     ,    .


    ,     .           .

   .    .

----------


## Skwika

!         2016.    ,    .          .12 ?)     ?  1  2      ?   -   ..

----------

> !         2016.    ,    .          .12 ?)     ?  1  2      ?   -   ..


    ?   ?  ,    .   -  .     ,  ...

----------

5  ,     .      .   ?  ?      ,   1  .

----------

> 5  ,     .      .   ?  ?      ,   1  .


.
        2015.  2016 ,     " "

----------


## Skwika

> ?   ?  ,    .   -  .     ,  ...


,   ,   .      .    ?     ,   -  .

----------


## GH2

SOS! SOS! SOS!   !   ,  ,  :
   () (      )  1  (   ,     ,    ....   ,...
    2   ....   ,,  1      ,    2-  .   .     - ...        1   .  , ???  .

----------

> SOS! SOS! SOS!   !   ,  ,  :
>    () (      )  1  (   ,     ,    ....   ,...
>     2   ....   ,,  1      ,    2-  .   .     - ...        1   .  , ???  .


   .   .    )

----------


## GH2

> .   .    )


.      ?        2     1-    ?...  ,    ... !!!!

----------

> .      ?        2     1-    ?...  ,    ... !!!!


   ,   2013-, . 
   15.13   , ..         2017,    . 
      100% ,     1.     .

----------


## GH2

.

----------


## varip

?  01011967  
  .      -,    (   )   xml    .       "1"    .     ?  "1"? .         ?

----------


## varip

4.31.05
     2       
        -    ?

----------

> .


     ((         ?              ?     ,      1 ,     ,      .   ,  ...

----------

, !!!  ,       .     815.   :     .       -.  ,  - ,       .    ,   ?

----------


## Dimch

(     -    )       ,          .
    (   ),

----------

> ,      .   ,  ...


 .   -   ,  . 
       2 -   .      .

----------


## Dimch

> .   -   ,  . 
>        2 -   .      .


     .      (   ,   ....),       100%.

----------


## Dimch

> ?  01011967  
>   .      -,    (   )   xml    .       "1"    .     ?  "1"? .         ?


    :

_ !!!!!!!!!!!

   ,      !!!!!!!!!!!!!

      ,       , ,.

        (  ,        -  ).

          (  )   .

      ,    ( - 51,  - 112).      ,  - .
 ,     ._

----------


## deklarant_

-,       , , ,  - ,        xml   , .   (=9    ),   (=8    ),    -     , .    -         ,            . ..        ,   =10   =9 .                      ,  100000000         ,   10 .          .     ,    (xml)    (xml)  ,          /  10/9 ,     -     ,      (9    ),    8    .

----------


## deklarant_

> (     -    )       ,          .
>     (   ),


    (       )

----------


## varip

30.06       (11),    4  (     ). .   1   (
          12    16  ,      ?                  ?

----------


## GH2

.  .     -           - .      ,     ..... (            -     .  .      .)

----------


## MariaVU

.     12  ,       . ,       .  ?  ,     .

----------


## GH2

> .     12  ,       . ,       .  ?  ,     .


            50.  ...

----------


## GH2

> ((         ?              ?     ,      1 ,     ,      .   ,  ...


!   :      ,       .  . ,    .   ,  :     1   .          ,    .   .    ,:  !    ,    ,   .!

----------


## MariaVU

> 50.  ...


!  ..        .     .

----------

> 4.31.05
>      2       
>         -    ?


 ,      4.31.04.

  ,   .    ....

----------


## Vesnata

! , ,    .   12      .   " "      : "      ".   " "       .      - ?     ,    ,  ,    ?

----------

> ! , ,    .   12      .


?      ,    . - "  ".
 " " -  4 .





> " "      : "      ".   " "       .      - ?     ,    ,  ,    ?


    .

----------


## Vesnata

,        ,        .        .   ,       ,      .     ,  4   .   1 . !

----------


## varip

4.31.05 (  )     ? -    -    . " "  " "

----------

> 4.31.05 (  )     ? -    -    . " "  " "


 -  4  ... (2404)

----------


## Anton P.

> -    -    . " "


,      .
 (4.31.05)   - .

----------


## Sainca

!
 :      -         ?

----------

<000000000005> (" //  /  ,  - ,    ").    "".  : ""   minLength  "1".     "000000000005"   "".     : //[1]/[69]/@000000000005  : 75,   : 107     ???

----------


## deklarant_

> <000000000005> (" //  /  ,  - ,    ").    "".  : ""   minLength  "1".     "000000000005"   "".     : //[1]/[69]/@000000000005  : 75,   : 107     ???


   /   75

----------


## varip

?
    .
      ?

----------

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## 78

!          .11  01.07.2016.     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !          .11  01.07.2016.     ?


 01.01.2017.            .
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1472

----------


## 78

,  3-  2016.      ?

----------

, !!!!    ,   12     .
 -?

----------


## varip

> !          .11  01.07.2016.     ?


   : - ?
     01.07 ,     ?      6    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  3-  2016.      ?


 01.01.2017

----------


## Yanan

,    "    .     815.   :     .       -. " 
 ,  .     ,     -     .       ,     .
 ,       ...

----------

> ?
>     .
>       ?


       ,   , .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    "    .     815.   :     .       -. " 
>  ,  .     ,     -     .       ,     .
>  ,       ...


  , .

----------


## Yanan

> , .


,       .        ,    . 
  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       .        ,    . 
>   ?


    -,     ?
      ?

----------


## Yanan

> -,     ?
>       ?


 ,     .    - 14 ,             . 
  . 
       ,     .    -.

  ,    ,      -, ?

----------

> ,     .    - 14 ,             . 
>   . 
>        ,     .    -.
> 
>   ,    ,      -, ?


 csp      . ?

----------


## Yanan

> csp      . ?


  ,       "   14 "
      -    ,      (((       . ,       -    )

----------


## deklarant_

> ,       "   14 "
>       -    ,      (((       . ,       -    )

----------


## Vadelma

> 01.01.2017


 ,   ?

----------

.   ?    ? !!!    ((
2016-07-20 17:04:30.277           .  
2016-07-20 17:04:30.293                   ,      .       .

----------


## Elkin

,    ?
 ,  .          :Smilie: 
        ?

----------


## Elkin

-  ,   ,    ,   ,

----------

.      ,  .    ,     ,    .    .    :           ?       ? ,  ?

----------


## MASOL81

.

----------

2

----------


## Elkin

,

----------

> ,    ?
>  ,  .         
>         ?


 ,      ,    .  - ?        ?    ,      ?  ....

----------


## Elkin

.           . , ,     ,   .       ,   .
1.         .       , , ,    ? ( ,   ).  99,99%       .
2. ,  , , . 
,   :
"     ,    ,     ,       ,     .

   ,        50  100  ,       5  10  ."

----------

,     ?           ,    ,    ,         . .  08.07     ,    08.07    .  ,  , .       ,   15-     .
   ,     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ?           ,    ,    ,         . .  08.07     ,    08.07    .  ,  , .       ,   15-     .
>    ,     ?


     20-, ..     .    30.07,   15.07. 
,       , ..    , ..      .     ,

----------

> 20-, ..     .    30.07,   15.07. 
> ,       , ..    , ..      .     ,


  !     ,   :
     .         ,      .                   .
         .   .          .

    . ,    )))

----------


## Elkin

,   .   01.08.2016.  2 .     " ".  ,     -  .     .             .  ,       , -       ,  .      ,   ,       ,        .  ,   .    ,   ,       ?

----------

> ,     ?           ,    ,    ,         . .  08.07     ,    08.07    .  ,  , .       ,   15-     .


  .

,           ,    20  ,  .
.

----------

> .           . , ,     ,   .       ,   .
> 1.         .       , , ,    ? ( ,   ).  99,99%       .
> 2. ,  , , . 
> ,   :
> "     ,    ,     ,       ,     .
> 
>    ,        50  100  ,       5  10  ."


, ))  )      ,   -    3 ,  ,   ,    .     ,    ?

----------

! ,    .
             .    .   ,    .   .    ,      ,   . (: . : . , . , . 5, . 10,  : . , . , . 5, . 5,    ). ,     ,      . (   ,   ..).
 .             :    .   :           .   - 504101001.       ?            ?

----------

> ,   .   01.08.2016.  2 .     " ".  ,     -  .     .             .  ,       , -       ,  .      ,   ,       ,        .  ,   .    ,   ,       ?


 !

 .     ,      .             ,        ..     ,       ,     rar@skbkontur.ru     (     ,  ).     ,             .                  . ..    2.2016,         1.  2. 2016.       . ,             ..

----------

> ! ,    .
>              .    .   ,    .   .    ,      ,   . (: . : . , . , . 5, . 10,  : . , . , . 5, . 5,    ). ,     ,      . (   ,   ..).
>  .             :    .   :           .   - 504101001.       ?            ?


 !

       .        ,           ,    .   ,          :
	     ;
	   :
   1.  ,   ;
   2.      .

----------


## deklarant_

> ! ,    .
> .   ,    .   .    ,      ,**   .


  ,    
http://pfo.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=1069 (        ,           )

----------


## Elkin

,   !!!

----------

!   .  .   (.       ),    .     / (   ?),     .  :    .   :           .   - 504101001.      .  ?    3  ,  -       ....

----------


## deklarant_

> !   .  .   (.       ),    .     / (   ?),     .  :    .   :           .   - 504101001.      .  ?    3  ,  -       ....


 ,   xml

----------

> !   .  .   (.       ),    .     / (   ?),     .  :    .   :           .   - 504101001.      .  ?    3  ,  -       ....


        .             ,        ,    .                  ,       . ,     .             .       :
"_     .         .      ,        ,       .       (   )     ,    _ ." ,     ,      . 
     .       ,         .

----------

!

----------

> .


  ?

----------


## varip

.
   :      4 2015   -           "" (        ).   42015, 12016,22016 .     .
        .,   . .          ,         "",        / .   ?  ? 
1.     3 , .        .
2.  22016,     2     ,         ,         .     , .   ,        .

----------


## ir*

SOS!!! 
 !
    2.16,   :
2016-09-29 15:01:37.383  	   	      
2016-09-29 15:01:37.467  	   	    .     815.   :     .       -. 
2016-09-29 15:01:37.530  	   	   .   :    . 

    ?
,

----------


## ir*

. )

----------

,    .      .  .  3   .           ?      ?

----------


## MariaVU

xml       .        .  ,         .   ,      .

----------

!       ?   11    :   (       ) 401154164   .     ,    ,   .    ?

----------

1571   "0"  Keyref    - .  
   , ,   ...   ?

----------


## varip

> !       ?   11    :   (       ) 401154164   .     ,    ,   .    ?


,    "" ?

----------


## inulikru

!     ,   , - ,  ... , :   128  "000000000003"  : "260",    .   ,   : "String"-   Enumeration
 !      ?             - 260.    ,. ,     , /    R2,       ...  (
       ,  12   ,    .  ???

----------

.   ,              .        2          ?           ?

----------


## natali_01

,    .       ,      ,      
    - : 

 : Signature
  : -2146762486
 :         .

----------


## A-buh



----------


## MASOL81

,                    ?   .

----------


## Gray_bird

2017     ?
:     29.12.16.       30.12  31.12,    02.01.17,     03.01.17. 
,      416  117?
    ,        ?

----------

-  ?      "" -  ""...    .

----------

,  .      (),    .     -    ,  .
      :
     1       

25.11.2016

,   ,    ,     1           , ,    .
        .

            ,       .      -        .     -     ???

----------


## Gray_bird

> ,       .      -        .     -     ???


      .
       2018   .

         .
     ,      .
     - .
,   .
        .
 ,        .  ,       .

----------

--

....     .    815.   :     .       -.
   .
   .


  ?

----------

> .
>        2018   .


.   .    -   .    - .    .       ,   -         .  ,    , ..    -      2018    .

----------


## Gray_bird

> --
> 
> ....     .    815.   :


  :

_      ,      .
             ._

     -  .

----------

> :
> 
> _      ,      .
>              ._
> 
>      -  .


 ,   ...

----------


## Vadelma

> .   .    -   .    - .    .       ,   -         .  ,    , ..    -      2018    .


  .     (    ,     - .
  ,   -        ,           .
  ,  "    ".

----------


## deklarant_

> .     (    ,     - .
>   ,   -        ,           .
>   ,  "    ".


          (200,211,212...), ..        .

----------

4    SignerGUI  ?  3     .  4 .     ,          .   ,

----------

!
            , ..  ,     .    ?    ,    (   ,           ),   ,      ?     20 ?

----------

> !
>             , ..  ,     .    ?    ,    (   ,           ),   ,      ?     20 ?


 ,         .      ,          .        ,  -   .

----------

> ,         .      ,          .        ,  -   .


 


   )

----------

> )


     , ,  ,  ,   
      ., . 
   , .

----------



----------

!!!!        .       iiko?     . .     .     .    !!!        ???

----------


## Gray_bird

> !!!!        .       iiko?


     ,        . ,  .

----------

Signer Gui     (    .     ?

----------

> Signer Gui     (    .     ?


   .   .     .    (  )   ,   ,    .   ,   ,    .              .       -        .         nex:    .            -   . 
 -    "1"    .   http://egais2016.ru/forum/viewtopic....=6176&start=30
  ?

----------

.      ,    .     -  . .     .    ?  ?

----------


## MariaVU

, !    4 .       : 
"       500    / 7732*****/7748****    : 95,00000    : " "  .  : 95,00000"
"  / 7732***/7729***           500   95,0000.  : -95,0000."
  ,         ?  .    ,   ...
   ?   ?         ?

----------


## varip

> ?   ?         ?


    ,      1,    .

----------


## MariaVU

!  ...

----------

!  ,             441   440,     ?       ,   ,   .      ..         ,           .

----------


## inulikru

!   ...  .  ...260   12-    11?

----------

,          30.03.2017.      03.04.2017. ( ).

                 .

   ,            .     03.04.2017. 

    ""  ? ?   ?

----------


## Yanan

!     -     :
 "  76 	 "000000000003" :  "500"       "String"    Enumeration.
  154 	 "000000000003" :  "500"       "String"    Enumeration."

  ,        ?     ,   11? , ! .

----------


## Anton P.

*Yanan*,    12

----------

> -





> Yanan,    12


  ,   ,    31.      .

----------

,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


 2018-,

----------

> ,          30.03.2017.      03.04.2017. ( ).
> 
>                  .
> 
>    ,            .     03.04.2017. 
> 
>     ""  ? ?   ?


      .         1 ,       .

----------

> 2018-,


    2017 ,      .  ,  ,   2018  .

----------


## MariaVU

.   1        1 .       .   .    2, 3, 4   ?

----------

> ...      ...


   -  ,     )

----------


## Anton P.

> 2, 3, 4   ?


 ,    "" .    .

----------


## MASOL81

**, ,  ,       .   ?

----------

> **, ,  ,       .   ?


! 
    ,      :    ,       ,        ,       , ?  ?
  :     ,          3-        .
 ,            31.03.17.,       10.04.17.,     3      ,   10 .  .

----------

> ,    "" .    .


.     ,

----------

> -  ,     )


 :yes:

----------


## MASOL81

,                   ,   ,  ?

----------

> ,                   ,   ,  ?


        ?

----------


## MASOL81



----------

> 


      ?

----------

> 


             ,       .      ,

----------


## MASOL81

,          .

----------

> ,          .


,  .

----------


## MASOL81

> ,  .


   ,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


    1  2017,        30 . 
,     ,     .     ,

----------


## MASOL81

> 1  2017,        30 . 
> ,     ,     .     ,


 ,

----------


## Dimch

> .     ,


    ?

----------

> ?


 ,  -      ,  .    ,  .       ,    "".   : 47.25.1, 47.25.12 -

----------


## Dimch

> ,  -      ,  .    ,  .       ,    "".   : 47.25.1, 47.25.12 -


     47.1    .    ,  -   .    ,     ?   http://fsrar.ru/files/6497_p-231.pdf  1.2     - ,     .       ?         ,     .

----------

> 47.1    .    ,  -   .    ,     ?   http://fsrar.ru/files/6497_p-231.pdf  1.2     - ,     .       ?         ,     .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## MASOL81

> ,  .


    ,        .        .      ,    ?

----------

> ,        .        .      ,    ?


      ... , , ,     15.03.17.,       27.04.17.,      .      150 ..

----------


## MASOL81

> ... , , ,     15.03.17.,       27.04.17.,      .      150 ..


   ,   ?

         150 ..

----------

> ,   ?
> 
>          150 ..


  :    ,     .     :     ,   ,      ,   . 
 150 ..

----------


## MASOL81

> :    ,     .     :     ,   ,      ,   . 
>  150 ..


       ,

----------

> ,


    .  ?

----------


## MASOL81

> .  ?

----------

> 


  .    ,  ?

----------


## MASOL81

> .    ,  ?


   ,       ,         (     ,  )

----------

> ,       ,         (     ,  )


     .      ,

----------

!  ,  ()   ,    ,   .        ?  ,     2   "")).  , 3 ,   ,    -   ?

----------

> ,     2


 ,  . .             .  .       .    .   - ..    ,   -       .   .    .        -  .

----------

, !    ,        , .    .

----------


## deklarant_

> , !    ,        , .    .


            .     , . .  1-  20-.      (   ),          , ..             (15....20 ), ..      ,        .

----------


## GH2

> ..


   ,  :       ,   .            ,       . 
  :    ,        .49  ,..              .
         ,     ,    ,   ,       . .. -       .

----------

http://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=66872

----------

-  62: ""   minLength  "1".     "000000000005"   "".
 ,       .   -  .   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> -  62: ""   minLength  "1".     "000000000005"   "".
>  ,       .   -  .   ?

----------

,  -     ...

----------

> ,  -     ...


....     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ....     ,


  ,      , ..         1,  26 .
        ,      .

----------


## CLUB

19 ,   21 -  .

----------


## deklarant_

> 19 ,   21 -  .


19.07  19.06 ?

----------

> 19.07  19.06 ?


  :   ?

----------


## CLUB

1-  19  2017 .

----------

> 1-  19  2017 .


    2  .     ,      2   .

----------

> ,      , ..         1,  26 .
>         ,      .


    ? )    16     , ..   ,    ?  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ? )    16     , ..   ,    ?  ?


   .11  12

----------

> .11  12


  ,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  .


       ,      , ..       ,   .

----------

> ,  .


 ?      ?

----------

> ?      ?





> ,      , ..       ,   .


  ,  .        ,     -      .    .

----------

> 


  -

----------

> -


       .   , .      ,     .

----------

> .


  ! 



> 


     ,     .   ....

----------


## GH2

....     2 ...   , ...19 . , ,:      ... ..             ...
, ( ???)           .           ...       ?   -       ... -.   ,    , 18      .

----------


## GH2

:     :       ,     .        .         ?

----------

> .       ?


http://forum.fsrar.ru/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=61698

----------

> ,


  :Smilie: 




> .


 ....  .



> ?


 . -        ,   -

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  -     ...


  ..               :
"   .      .         ".

----------

> ..               :
> "   .      .         ".


 ,

----------

> ..: "   .      .         ".

----------


## deklarant_

> 2  .     ,      2   .

----------

> 


    ,   ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   ,


   ,

----------

> ,


  10.07.,   13.07,

----------

> 10.07.,   13.07,


 ,   ,  11   .   ,  ?       .  , ,      10        .   ?

----------


## MASOL81

12   06,07,2017     , 11  06,07,2017  .

----------

> 12   06,07,2017     , 11  06,07,2017  .


   ,       .    ,      -  , ..    . ,  - ,      , ,      -

----------

> ,       .    ,      -  , ..    . ,  - ,      , ,      -


       ,    .    -  .

----------


## MASOL81

,

----------


## kazakowa

,   .     19-20 .

----------

16- , .   15.07

----------


## 2012

.   ,         1  2 .   ,  5  10 .      ?   ?  .

----------

> .   ,         1  2 .    ,  5  10 .      ?   ?  .


100%  .   ,       :
          .4.1.1  ,     03.07.2016  316-(        ),           ,       :
1.        
2.   .
3.       .

.   .

----------

,  .         ,       .
      , -  -   .

----------


## 2012

> 100%  .   ,       :
>           .4.1.1  ,     03.07.2016  316-(        ),           ,       :
> 1.        
> 2.   .
> 3.       .
> 
> .   .


 ! !

----------


## 2012

> ,  .         ,       .
>       , -  -   .


,   " "?  ,  .    ,   , ,  .

----------

> ,   " "?  ,  .    ,   , ,  .


       ,       ?  ,      , ,                -.      ,   " "

----------


## 2012

:Smilie:

----------


## 2012

> ,       ?  ,      , ,                -.      ,   " "


  ?   ,    ?     ,      .     ,      ,     3- .    , ,    ,     .
    ,     ?   ,    ?

----------


## MASOL81

,       ,    ,     ?

----------


## 2012

> ,       ,    ,     ?


 - ,  ,  ,     .        ,    ,      .
 , -   ,    ,     (  , ,  ),    ,         .

----------

> ,       ,    ,     ?


  -   .....   .... -        !   -  ,    ! 
     ?  , ,  , ?

----------


## CLUB

,     .    .

----------

> ,     .    .


    ,          , ..        ,

----------


## Guta

,   ,  ,   .       .

----------

> ,   ,  ,   .       .


      .     ,

----------

"" .          .      ,        ,   99%  ,     .    ,   ,   ,   ,   .   ,      ,   . 
 ?      ?    2      .

----------

> ?      ?    2      .


  ,    ""  ,          . 
       ?       .     .

----------


## GH2

(-2012! )
   .-   - ,    (   ,..),   ,    .    ,:    .

----------

> ,    ""  ,          . 
>        ?       .     .


,   .    ,     ,      .
     .




> (-2012! )
>    .-   - ,    (   ,..),   ,    .    ,:    .


   )   ,   ,        ,    ,   . ,   ) ""     )

----------

> ,   .    ,     ,      .
>      .


   , !

----------


## laralara

,.     11 ,   .  "    .     815.   :     . "   ,      ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,.     11 ,   .  "    .     815.   :     . "   ,      ?


15/08/2017     http://www.fsrar.ru/files/rosalco.zip

----------

> 15/08/2017     http://www.fsrar.ru/files/rosalco.zip


      .

----------


## 1974

.  1  2017 .    11     .       ( , 182  ,    182).    ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .  1  2017 .    11     .       ( , 182  ,    182).    ?


,  , ..    ,                .     2016       4.1.1.
 4.1.1.        .



> 1.       ,       ,   ,     **  ,       (),  ,  ,             II          ,             ,   2  3.4  ,   ,   2  .
> 
> 2.                ,   14.31 - 14.33, 19.3, 19.5, 19.5.1, 19.6, 19.8 - 19.8.2, 19.23,  2  3  19.27,  19.28, 19.29, 19.30, 19.33  .
> 
> 3.              ,     II          ,  .

----------

> ?


  ,  .    ,         ""

----------


## MASOL81

.

----------

> ?


  ? ?

----------


## MASOL81



----------

> 


             .

----------


## varip

.
   .
     2  -   .
         " 20.. .."

----------


## kazakowa

-      1:?       (    ),  01.10-30.11.17?

----------

> -      1:?       (    ),  01.10-30.11.17?


   ,   ,    1   ,    ,  1    3 .      1  ,  ,

----------

2018?    ,

----------


## Sainca

!
      : 19.01.18    20.01.18?
   19 ,      20- ? ,      (   )    ?

----------


## Elkin

15    ,   20-  ,    .

    193    ,        ,          .

 ,        ,  ,        .

----------


## Elkin

!                     25    ,         , , ,   4- ()  2017   1  22  2018  .
    ,

----------

4  2017  23-59-59,99999999  22.01.2018.  24-00  00-00  23- .    2000- . 31  2000  -  20 ,  1  2001 -  21-.

----------


## laralara

..,, 20   ,  . 12   1 .18            ?

----------

> ?


  .  12 . ,         ,         .              .    ,    ,    ,    ,       .      .

----------


## _˸

, !   (.12) . ,      +   .    "1".     .  2   -  . , ,  ,        ?

----------

> ?


.  , ,      ,    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ..,, 20   ,  . 12   1 .18            ?


    ,     ,         .

----------

11  ,  (    ).  , ,   - 4:   ''''    integer.     ""   "    ".    ?,      ,    ?    ? ?     ...

----------

> ""   "    ".    ?


    ?  1, 2..  ..

----------

[QUOTE=;54925604]    ?  1, 2..  ..[/QUOTE     !   1   !     ,      ,..    ...  ?  :   -"   .   :    ".    ,  "   "., ?,           ,      ..

----------

. "     "-    ,     ,?
     ,     ..?

----------

> ,?


    ?     ,    . ,   ,      .      .



> 


     ?

----------

( 19/01/18)    ,     ,    ( 20/01/18),  ,     !        ...

----------

> 


  ?
    ?     .   -      (   ,   ),     .

----------

[QUOTE=;54925796]  ?
    ? 

: -     .   :    .  
  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ( 19/01/18)    ,     ,    ( 20/01/18),  ,     !        ...


     ,   (, .)    ,     ,      " "        (.),     .     ,   .       .      ,          ,     .               (.)       .
               .,      ,    ,   .      1  2         .       1,2   "".
    ()        xml     ="false"> (    4.30.11    ,            .     ,      ).
    ,          .              .,   -       , ..   .
         .      ,   ,    .   ,     -             ""  .         ,   .,        ,   ,      , ..                  ="false">.
      XML,     ,      .         xml  ...    .
      " ",                 .    .   ,    ,    ..

----------

deklarant_,   !       ,  . 417          .        . .1,2     (  )    ,      ,  .   .  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> deklarant_,   !       ,  . 417          .        . .1,2     (  )    ,      ,  .   .  ...


    xml  ,        "true",

----------

deklarant_       ,   ?      ,  ...

----------

> 


      . , ,  .

----------

!
**,

----------

,,       ?     ,    .   ,    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,,       ?     ,    .   ,    ...


           ,    ,     Cryptec  " "    " "        .

----------

> ,    ,     Cryptec  " "    " "        .


,    .. ,  ?        ,    ,    ,  !

----------

> ,    .. ,  ?        ,    ,    ,  !


 , 
4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86  CSP 4
TD5CH-QQGCG-GFTCF-FHKHH-HWVQT-MFCHJ-MTGQD  5

----------

!

----------

> , 
> 4040Y-Q0000-02Q6T-NFYX9-24Z86  CSP 4
> TD5CH-QQGCG-GFTCF-FHKHH-HWVQT-MFCHJ-MTGQD  5


  ! !

----------

.815.,!

----------

> .815.


  ,  .

----------

> ,  .


     ... ?

----------

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="WINDOWS-1251"?>

-< ="   4.32.07" ="4.31" ="21.01.2018">


-< ="2017" ="0" ="11">

</>

</>


-<>

----------


## deklarant_

> ... ?


  . ..       .  xml    zip  rar

----------


## deklarant_

> TD5CH-QQGCG-GFTCF-FHKHH-HWVQT-MFCHJ-MTGQD  5


    5.4.1.106  08.09.2017 ??

----------

!
, ,         4  2017 .,     ,        ,         .      ,   ?

----------

, !

----------

*deklarant_*,   - --.  ?        ,!

----------

*deklarant_*,

----------

*deklarant_*, !!!  !!!

----------

> 5.4.1.106  08.09.2017 ??


       .   5.4.1.92

----------


## _˸

,  !

----------

"   ,        .     -          ,      (  ).      ,        .

              -           .             2017 .      2018−2019      (   ).   ,              II  2018 .

           .        (330  1,4 . ).   -             ,    -    .

           .      ()       .      .



  ,         ,        .        .           .     112 .     30%        .  ,         100 . ,       10 . .

  ,   ,   2017   12,1%,     9,8% (     742  ).           5%.                   .    .   ,     150,2         ,    2016    1,3%.     ,      ,      .  2016            ,          .    2017     .
                   .

            ,        ,   .

  ,              ,  ,   .

           ,    .

    ,                   ,  , ,     .      (   )      .

      ,     ,       .          .         ,          ,     ."

  .

----------


## MariaVU

.   .   excel-   12.  ,    .      . - ,                ?        .(((

----------

. 
      ,     ,   ,    ,   -.

----------


## MariaVU

,   -      ?      ... , ,      .   ,       ,       ...

----------

.      .   .    ,    .       , ..      ,    ,   ,     . 
     ,     "" .   : -" ?". : - "  ".    . 
 ?  - ,        10.        .     .  ,    ,    . -   ,     ,      .      -     ,   ,     ,        .      : "    112 .     30%        ."
      . 
    ,  ,  .

       ,     200 .  ,          .

----------

> excel-   12.  ,


  :
1.   ?    ?   .      .        .      ,    .
2.      ,        ?       ?  ?       .      .   ?

----------

> 2.      ,        ? ...      .   ?


    . , ,   ,    .    -     .

----------

> . , ,


,     4.  .  , ,   .

----------


## MariaVU

.             . ((    "  " -  .  ,   , ..    .

----------


## -23

,   , ,    .     .

----------


## MariaVU

... -     ...

----------


## Alexandra_80

> . 
>       ,     ,   ,    ,   -.


    .   ,   -    XML . , ,

----------


## MariaVU

xml  .    ,      .    .

----------

> , ,


     ,       (   ),    xml- (  2  -   )     ,    .       :Smilie: 
        -   .  , ,  .       ,        ,       -    .

----------


## alex1sol

> .       ,        ,       -    .


   ,   , .

----------

> ,   , .


   - 1
     ,   ,    99% .

----------

> - 1


 



> ,   ,    99% .


  ?   ?     ... ?

----------


## varip

.  13.03.18:
"...      ?

        .  14     ,    .         ,      ,       .           ,     ."
 - 1  11    ?  12?            .12    ?

----------


## Thomasbap

SEO PRO1

----------

> - 1  11    ?


 



> 12?






> .12    ?


.    ,     12.
 278-,     171-.    171-   ,    14    ,    .

----------


## Vadelma

,      ,     ,    ,    - 12?     ?

----------

> ,


    ,  ,          .




> ,    - 12


   - 



> ?

----------


## Vadelma

> ,  ,          .


 , , )))

     ,   ,   ,    ,    ,     .
""   . 
      ,   ""     (  , ).     ("" )  ,   50% )))





> -


  , .

----------

> , .


 ? ?     ?     ,      (   171-),     12  ?
    11  12 .   ,  ,  ,          .   ?

----------

> ? ?     ?     ,      (   171-),     12  ?
>     11  12 .   ,  ,  ,          .   ?


          ?     , ?

----------


## alex1sol

> ?


   ,       ,     ,       .  -    .

----------

> ,       ,     ,       .  -    .


,   11-  ,       ,     .
   ,     ?

----------


## Vadelma

> ,       ,     ,       .  -    .


, ,       ,  .     .

      30.03,    05.04 + 3     =      1 ,    .
  30.03 ()   02.04 ().
..  ,     .

----------

> .     .


  ,   ,      , .    .     17-  .

----------

> ?     , ?


   .  ,     .     ,

----------

> ,     ?


     :     ?

----------

> :     ?


 ? 
     ,    ,      ,   .       ,       . ,   ,  .
   .            , ..    - ,  " " ,        .

----------

> .


  -  .....  ,    :Big Grin: 
     -  ?      ?

----------


## Vadelma

> -  ?      ?


, ,      ,      .
       ,      .

     ,    ,  .      ( ,    )    . .. /   /     ,    ,    ,   (((
               ,    .
  ,      -   .

----------

> ,    .


 ,  .    -1  -2   ?

----------

> ,      -   .


      .          ,      .

----------


## Vadelma

> ,  .    -1  -2   ?


  1  2?
  (
    1/2   "",   .
  2 -   ,    .
  1   , , .     -    1  (       ,    .
  (        -   .      .

----------

> (        -   .      .


      ! 
          ?    -      /.   . 
        ? 
     :    ,         ,   :      ,     ,  .            5 .  - - .

----------


## Vadelma

,   )
,    -        ,    -      .     ,     ,   .
  - ,  ,     ""  ,           . ,     .
       ,   , ,   .

----------

> ,   , ,   .


        .

----------

,    .        ,      -  , , . 
 ?    .

----------

> ,    .        ,      -  , , . 
>  ?    .


           .    ,     ?

----------

> .    ,     ?


     ,    .     ,    ,

----------

> .


   .     ,     "",         ..     



>

----------


## Anneti

!

 - ,        .12.

:
1.   ,   ,     ?
2.      ,       . 
  , .  ,     ,          .  .   .
      :
- . ,     . ?
-     . 1   -    ?   .
-  . 2    "  - - "    ?
-     1  2       . ,   ,  ?  .     ? 
3.      : ,  ,   
 -      ,     ,  ,     ?   ? 
 -    ,      ,  ?         ?     ?   ?             ,      - .      ,   ? 

   !

----------


## kuzmina.g

, !   .  6%,      .  ,        1 .2018.   ,       ,    .  .

----------


## deklarant_

> , !   .  6%,      .  ,        1 .2018.   ,       ,    .  .


  278-  29.07.2017,       171-,  01.01.2018 :
 1.      : , , ,    () 
2.      (,   ..)    (, ...)    ( , , , ) 
3.         ,   , ..       
4. *    (, , , )  * 
5.     , , ,    300 .    
6.     ,  ,  ,    ,  ,           ,      .  278-  29.07.2017,

----------


## kuzmina.g

*deklarant_*,     !

----------


## kuzmina.g

*deklarant_*,      !

----------


## Klerk_buh

!  ,  06.2017  ,       ,   .    ,       ,   ,     .      , ..   .     ,      .  3,4  2017.     .      ,  .   .   .    :   ?       , ..  .  :    ,     .16   ,    .    "" ,   ,   2019,   .14   ?  " ,      "   ,    ,      .   ,     ((.

----------

> :   ?


   ....      ?  .          



> 


          :   ?

----------


## Klerk_buh

> ....      ?  .          
> 
>           :   ?


 ..   .

     ,      .     :        .

----------

> 


    ,     ,        .    ,    2-      ..
          ,

----------


## mmmm301

,    ?

----------

> ,    ?



*mmmm301*,   14 -171   , : 
,    ()    (      (),     ,           25    ,    :
     , , , ,   ;
        ;
 ,    : ,

----------

1   11,12. , ? ...

----------


## in vino veritas

,        01.04.18    ,  .   ,         .         ,       .   : "    2  8    22.11.1995  171- "       ,         ()  " (    171-)          ,      2.1      171-.
       1  2.1  8   171-        , , , ,      .
      ,   16  2   171-    (   ),  (   ), ,    ,        171-.
                             (        )   (   ).                      ." ..     ,    ..))).     . -   ?

----------

!           01.04.2018,  . ,    2016             ,   .          ,             (      ).  
       ,        ,      .        -       . 
 ???!

----------


## _˸

!    : "    1  2018  ,        01.04.2018      (,  , ,   )  ,    ."    , , ,  ?  ?     ? .12   "",   .    !       .  ,     4  2017   1  2018 -  . , ,     ?

----------

, ""    :  !     ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!    ,   ,   .

----------


## MariaVU

> 


 .      .      -???    ,   ..       .     .  -  ,  ,          ,  ,    -    ?? 
 :"  1  2.1  8   171-        , , , ,      ."
  :"                        (        )   (   ).                      ."
- ,  ???

----------


## MariaVU

:" ,         1  2018 ,             .       ."

----------

> - ,  ???


 http://wiki.egais.ru/wiki/%D0%95%D0%...90%D0%98%D0%A1 http://egais.ru/ 
        .

----------


## MariaVU

,  ... :Embarrassment: 
     "    ."
     : "      22.11.1995 N 171- "       ,         ()  "   ,  , ,         . 

 ,        ,  , ,              : 
     ; 
           :   ,     ѻ. "
, ,         ?

----------

> , ,         ?


    ,

----------


## MariaVU

**,   ,        ?   ,    .  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 26

> , ""    :  !     ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!    ,   ,   .


     ?)

----------


## MASOL81

1

----------


## MASOL81

> **,   ,        ?   ,    .  !


 http://egais-soft.ru

----------


## 26

> http://egais-soft.ru


    ...   .... .. ,   3  !  (((((     ...   ,    ?         ?    ,   !    ........

----------


## _˸

?

----------


## _˸

> 1


    ?    ?

----------


## MASOL81

()           ()

----------


## Alsu_

> 1   11,12. , ? ...


   10  ,      ,  !

----------


## CLUB

2016 ,      (  )     .                .             ,      ,      .   -,          .

----------


## 26

...            ,   ....     ,    ..  2017   , 1  2018    ,     !   ...          ,   ?

----------

> 


   .....   ,         



> 1  2018    ,     !


, ,       .   1    ,

----------

?  !   !

----------

> ()           ()


  ,    . : ,      ,        ,        ,

----------

> .. ,   3  !  (((((


   ?   ?

----------


## 26

?)

----------


## 26

> ?   ?


  )

----------


## 26

> ?   ?


     ))

----------

> )


      ,       . 
31  2017    .   ,        . ..     , -       ,  -    . 



> ?)


   ,

----------

> ))


  ,     11

----------

> ?  !   !


   ....   .   !

----------


## 26

> ,     11


 12   ...    ...   ...       ?    ...

----------


## kitanina77



----------


## kitanina77

, ..          2       ,  ,         .

             ,                .

----------

> 12   ...


 



> ...





> 


   ?      ,

----------

> , ..          2       ,  ,         .
> 
>              ,                .


 ,    ,               .
   ,   -         ,      ,

----------


## rdo2034

,          .   .  1-  2018.    12    (,          ).           .     1    ().    ?     ,   .      ,          .

----------

> 


  ,     .   ,      ,

----------

-        ?

----------


## MASOL81

,     11???

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     11???


   .11          .     .

----------


## wwbuh

> -        ?


   ,

----------

.        .   .     .   .

----------

.

----------

.           (((

----------

.      ,       -      1   .

----------

.  (((

----------

:

               .

          ,           10 ,     100 ,                 .

 ,              .      ,   .

     2 ,       .

   ,         . ,       3  ,   ,    .

..     :           ,           10 ,     100 ,                ** .   -       .                ,         23.08.12 231  :   14    -   
;   15       , 
 : )        ,  ,      .           ,   ,      ,     (  );
)   ,    ;
)           ;
)   ,   ,    ;
  16   -  ,  ;
  17  -    .   17     14-16;
  18      -      .

----------


## kazakowa

.   1719  29.12.18      01.01.19.           4.2018,   ?  :Boredom:

----------

> .   1719  29.12.18      01.01.19.           4.2018,   ?


  "      ." (12)
     .

----------


## Gray_bird

,    11  " "  2019     ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    11  " "  2019     ?


    22.11.1995 N 171- (.  29.07.2018, .14, .1     .  2018   .11, ,     2019     .7 (   1719  29.12.18),  ,     01.04.2019     .7.

  1719  29.12.18 
2.     * 3- * :
**        ,   ()
  ,    ,  
 ;
**    ,   () 
 ,    ,   
.

----------

, ...     ,    .  .        (.12)?   -           .

----------

> 


     -,

----------

-.
      -

----------

, ,            12 ? 5000-10000  300-500 .     ,       .

----------

, ,  .
    .
 12    -  ,   ,      ,  , - - ? 

  7  "000000000004"  : "" ,    .   ,   : "String"      MinLength.   8  "000000000005"  : "" ,    .   ,   : "String"      MinLength.   23  ""  : "" ,    .   ,   : " ( (CC):  , 2 ):  , 2 " ;   52  ""  : "" ,    .   ,   : " ( (CC):  , 2 ):  , 2 " ;

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 8  "000000000005"


     ,        . -     - ,   ,   ,    ..

----------

! - )))

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,            12 ? 5000-10000  300-500 .     ,       .


.  15.13 
   ()       ,   ()   ,    ,    -
               ;    -       .
     .

----------


## LuckyBuh

.
, ,  +,  .       (    iiko,  , ,   )?          .    fsrar          ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


, , , -.
     ,      .



> fsrar


.

----------


## LuckyBuh

*ZZZhanna*,  .
     ,   , ,   .. ,   ,      , ?

----------


## LuckyBuh

,        _     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> _

----------

> .
> , ,  +,  .       (    iiko,  , ,   )?          .    fsrar          ,  ?


!     iiko   ?      .     ,        iiko      " ".     iiko,  /

----------


## karenamiss

-,            ?

----------

?

----------


## LuckyBuh

> !     iiko   ?      .     ,        iiko      " ".     iiko,  /


, ,       ,       .      ,  ,    .

----------


## LuckyBuh

> ?


-  ,   ,  .   .xml

----------

.... ..     ,      ...

----------


## LuckyBuh

**,   ,   ,    ,    .      .

----------



----------

.         ?

----------


## deklarant_

> .         ?


26.02.2019   ,      : 
"1  2019       ,    2     ".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJJ9xVUNkaQ

----------


## Beaty

> 26.02.2019   ,      : 
> "1  2019       ,    2     ".
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJJ9xVUNkaQ


        .   ,     ?

----------

> .   ,     ?


  :



> 01.01.2019 
> 
> 14.01.2019
>      29.12.2018  1719         ,   ()   ,    ,    ,           .
> 
>   ,  2       3-           ,   ()   ,    ,    ,     .
> 
>  ,           ,         ,     05.08.2013  198    ,     23.08.2012  231.

----------


## deklarant_

> .   ,     ?


             ,   ()   ,    ,    .      3 .  https://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=89508
   ,     , ..  20.04    ,          .            .        2 .2019

----------


## in vino veritas

*deklarant_*, !

----------


## Svetlan-Ka 1

, . 
- , -     12? 
  ,   ,  ,     50 .     12. 
,      ,    5,6  7.
       . ,   ... ,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -     12?


.




> ,  ,     50 .     12.


,   -    ?
    ,  ,    ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> , . 
> - , -     12? 
>   ,   ,  ,     50 .     12. 
> ,      ,    5,6  7.
>        . ,   ... ,    ?


     5,6,7  01.01.2018,   ,         . 171 -  , .14..1.

 .12      . 
       "   **     , ,    ( N 12)"     23.08.2012 N 231  (.  23.06.2015)
**

----------

,      ,      ,  .
 -  2-  2017 ,      .
 -,  .

----------


## Svetlan-Ka 1

,      ,      ,  .
 -  2-  2017 ,      .
 -,  ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,      ,  .
>  -  2-  2017 ,      .
>  -,  ...


   ,        ?     ,    .

----------


## Svetlan-Ka 1

,  :
" _____,  ,                , ,    (12  )  2  2017 ."

,       2018.   ,   50 . ,  .    .

 ,      .        100 . ( ),     .    ,  ,      50 .,     .   250.   ,   50 ,   ,   ?        50  ,    ?  
   ,         100 .,      200 . , -? 
   ,   .  ,   . 
,   ,    . ,     ,     ,  .
  ,      .   ...

----------


## deklarant_

,     ,      ,        ,     ,        , ,    .       .
        ,        (  ).       .           10 .

 ()          ,       ,         .
    1 ,    .    ,        .
     ,             

 20.25  .     
1.     ,   , -
          ,      ,        ,        .

      .
     , ..   50  ,    ,             .
        2 ,  ,  (),   . 20.25  .         .
        ,          . 

   ,  ()       . ,  ,         .  3   08.02.1998  14-:    ()                     .
      ,     .
()     ( )     .    ,          (),      ,     .

           .
 49  :                 ,   ,        .

               .

----------


## Svetlan-Ka 1

,    . 
 ,    ,      ?    . 
    ,      ,     ?
 -   ,           .
        .

----------


## deklarant_

-   "",  :
      , ..   50  ,    ,             .

----------


## Svetlan-Ka 1

, . )  ,          . 
,   .  ,      .     -...
,     ,   ?

----------

?    . , ,    ,   . ,        200 ,     ,      ?  ,       ,     .

----------


## Svetlan-Ka 1

.    ,    ?
     . ,  ,         .
   ...

----------


## Svetlan-Ka 1

,   ,   200    .         . ,   , ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

> .    ,    ?
>      . ,  ,         .
>    ...


   ,      .     ,         ,     ,       ,        ,      .
     ,     -    ,           ( ).      , ..    ,        .
,      ,     .12,    , -       ,         ,    .
           , ..         .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,     ?
>  -   ,           .
>         .


       .           (     .)     .        (,     ).
                   ,   .

----------

?    ,       ,   .    ,      -  ,              .    ,   ,   )

----------


## deklarant_

> ?    ,       ,   .    ,      -  ,              .    ,   ,   )


   ,   .  - ,     , ..        .
     24.03.2005 5        30.07.2013 61  ,      ,   , .          .
.  
                 ,       ...

----------


## borisgor871234

,         .    .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,         .    .


   -  ,     ,

----------


## Svetlan-ka 1

,    ,   .       ,       .        .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ,   .       ,       .        .


     ,      :
     :
       ()       .
         :
     ,
    ,
     .
         .
1.                        15          .      1  121    .
        ,    ,   ,           . ,   ,    ,    ,        .
     3  54   .

         ,          () ,     (. 3  4 . 123  ). ,      . ,       ,  ,          .      2  9      12.

 ,               (     ):

    ,       (. 3 . 4 . 121  ),
,        (. 4 . 4 . 121  ).
        , ,               . ,        15 .       ,     ,   ,   ,     ,    ,  .      2  3  122         12      12.
    ,      ,         ,        ,               .

            ,   ,      ,           .      (. 4 . 123  ):
                 (. 1 . 4 . 123  ),
,    ,             ,            ,         (. 2 . 4 . 123  ),
  ,    ,       ,         31  2005 .  343       , ,        (  )   17  2012 .  114-           (      ).     ,     ,  ,        .

    :

            .                ,          ,     (. 3.2, 3.3  ),
                 ,            (. 3.4  , . 20.17      ),
        ,           ,        (. 3.6  ).
 ,                      ,      ,         .
     (,       ),             (. 3 . 4 . 123  ),
           (. 4 . 4 . 123  ),
     ,    (. 5 . 4 . 123  ).
         ,       .   ,         4  123          .
 ,       ,            ,   ,     .             .

          ,          .        .                15          .   ,                     15 .
     2  1  121        5      12.
 ,  ,    ,          ,     ,                  .              .

----------


## Svetlan-ka 1

,    -   , , ,        ,  .   ,      . ,   ,       ,           ,           ,   ,     .    . 
   .     ,  ....

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    -   , , ,        ,  .   ,      . ,   ,       ,           ,           ,   ,     .    . 
>    .     ,  ....


         ,   ,            ,          (   ""       ""). -             ,      ,      .

----------


## Dmitry_V

.
, ,    .  12    .                  ,   1  19         .  ?                 0?     . 
           -     (       ,            . )    ?        -       .  .

----------


## in vino veritas

?       +  ...  ?)

----------


## deklarant_

> ?       +  ...  ?)


       "   ".  https://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=89508

          ,         
http://fsrar.ru/news/view?id=2695

----------


## in vino veritas

deklarant, !

----------


## Dimch

> ...                 ,            (. 3.4  , . 20.17      ).


    ,           **

----------


## kazakowa

. ,        ()   2     12  ?

----------


## deklarant_

> . ,        ()   2     12  ?


    .

https://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=89508
        "   ".

          ,         
http://fsrar.ru/news/view?id=2695

----------


## kazakowa

*deklarant_*, ! -       ...

----------

,
     ,          .  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,
>      ,          .  .


http://www.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...rirovaniequest
.  09  2019 .
       , .. .11    .7,  .12 - .8

----------


## Sova13

> http://www.fsrar.ru/voprosy-i-otvety...rirovaniequest
> .  09  2019 .
>        , .. .11    .7,  .12 - .8


,   .  ,      .
           .    "    , ... "    29.12.18. 
 .23   "      ,    2  ,            ,    ,     ,  ."
     ,             .
  ,   ,    2 .   "           ,   ()      (),   ..."

 ,       .

----------


## deklarant_

,   ,        ,    .
     09.08.2012  815     , ,   ..
..   ,       .
       ,         .49  , ..              .
         ,    ,    ,   ,       .

   , ,         ,             ,           ,    ,   , ,       .    . 2.9        ,         ,   .     ,           .

----------

+

----------


## kazakowa

,         ()  1 ?     ? , ,      .     ?

----------


## OlikSm

.   ,  ...     ?   ..

----------


## ZZZhanna

http://fsrar.ru/Declaring/srok_preds...ija_deklaracij
​



> ,  ,          
> 
>      ,     ,           ,   ()   ,    ,    ,       9  2012 .  815 &#171;     ,   ()   ,    ,    &#187; (  )&#187;.
>   15    ,   20-  ,    .
>     193    , *       ,          .
>  ,        ,  ,        .*


-,   ,    "",  " ",   " ".
  ,    ,   06.05.20

----------


## kazakowa

> ,    ,   06.05.20


,          ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,      ,   20     ,         ?    ,   -   - ?

----------


## kazakowa

> ,      ,   20     ,         ?    ,   -   - ?


  .       ,        ,       ,        .

----------


## ---

,        30   30  2020           . 193

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       ?

----------

12  4.31,   4.4  8.    ,  ?

----------

> 12  4.31,   4.4  8.    ,  ?


     !      2020,     .   ,   .
  ,    ,        .    https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=624405   .
   .

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

! , ,   3     ?    ,   1? (, )

----------

> ! , ,   3     ?    ,   1? (, )


,    .

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012



----------

>

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

,   1     20.07.21?   ?

----------

> ,   1     20.07.21?   ?


     . , ,

----------

,  ....   !   ,      
https://fsrar.gov.ru/news/view?id=3650

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

,   ,   :Abuse:

----------

> ,   ,


,    !  :Diablo:

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

,  .       31.03.21,     01.04.21,      ? 1  2?

----------

> ,  .       31.03.21,     01.04.21,      ? 1  2?


 !
   -       ,       ,       . ..   31.03.2021       1  2021.

----------

> 01.04.21


      , ?      .
     ,      .   :    //

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

.     ,

----------

> .     ,


 -  ,       . 
 ,     .    ,      ?

----------


## buhgalterij-baza2012

, ,      ,         .   ,

----------

> 


 .      :Biggrin:

----------

! , ,     .           ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,

----------

> ,


     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna



----------

> 


!

----------


## 1401

, ,        0,045 .      ?  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  -   .  ..   -     ,   ,  ,      .

----------

